# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010



## AnDré (1 Fev 2010 às 01:23)

Tópico de seguimento para os arquipélagos dos Açores e da Madeira.







*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Rog (1 Fev 2010 às 11:28)

Bom dia,
Pela Madeira céu nublado com abertas
16,1ºC
95%HR
1010hpa

A depressão a SW das Canárias apresenta convecção profunda no centro, um sistema com características subtropicais. 





Possibilidade de formação tropical segundo o NHC ontem:


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Fev 2010 às 11:38)

Bom dia! 

Hoje aqui na Lagoa o dia amanheceu mais frio que os anteriores, com a temperatura a baixar até aos 10,2ºC de minima

O Céu vai apresentando-se com abertas, podendo no entanto cair no concelho algum aguaceiro fraco e disperso ao longo do dia


----------



## stormy (1 Fev 2010 às 12:12)

as proximas 36-48h marcarão o pico de intensidade deste sistema.
durante este tempo, o arquipelago da madeira e o das canarias serão afectados por convecçao profunda e ventos fortes, associados ao sistema ainda em cavamento.
em portugal, o sul e centro, serão afectados a partir da tarde/noite de 3f e, mais marcadamente, na 4f, quando a depressao, em principio mais fraca ( nunca se sabe.....como se viu com a graçe...) fará landfall no SW do pais.
na noite de 4f e durante o dia de 5f o istema morrerá sobre espanha e uma massa mais fria entrará em portugal, resultante de uma frente fria em dissipação.
portanto, uma melhoria do tempo na 4f na madeira e na 6f no continente, sendo que sabado retorna o fluxo de WSW.
nas proximas horas talvez se crie mesmo um olho, na depressão, que já ostenta um excelente outflow anticiclonico de niveis altos.
devido a toda esta robustes por parte do sistema, penso que se deverá ter muito cuidado e muita atençao na ilha da madeira no que toca a condiçoes severas


----------



## AnDré (1 Fev 2010 às 12:19)

alex vieria disse:


> Existe ao pé das  ilhas desertas, um foco de precipitação esta a 30 km de SE da costa da Ilha da Madeira. A minha  aposta vai atingir em cheio Machico e Santa Cruz. Depois reporta suderlandz. Va la, força lá,  isso é  para ti haver se ficas mas animado



Não sei se é credível, mas a estação meteorológica da Lrec nas Ilhas Desertas, acumulou 270,6mm ontem.


----------



## Vince (1 Fev 2010 às 13:59)

A depressão não é tropical, e é normal todos os anos termos várias depressões de oeste ou sudoeste com alguns traços de warmcore nos níveis baixos e algumas características híbridas visíveis, e como sempre, o que conta é a persistência da convecção durante bastante tempo para ver se há algum evolução nesse sentido.

E nas últimas horas até parece estar a formar uma frente, o que seria característica de um sistema frontal e não dum tropical.





De qualquer forma, uma situação interessante para seguir com atenção.
Trovoadas a NE do sistema tem deixado bastante chuva nas Canárias.


----------



## stormy (1 Fev 2010 às 14:47)

uma frente??!
no centro da depressao há convecçao intensa e linhas de instabilidade associadas...apenas a norte do sistema há uma frente, que separa a massa tropical maritima da massa de origem polar, e modificada, que está sobre portugal...
isto é visivel no airmass da AEMET.


----------



## AnDré (1 Fev 2010 às 16:05)

Para já a zona mais afectada é a zona ocidental das Canárias.
Em Tenerife há uma Davis que acumulou 88mm desde as 0h, e há casos pontuais de ruas inundadas.







Imagem de Satélite:







Mapa de descargas eléctricas







À medida que a depressão se desloca de SO para NE, o estado do tempo no arquipélago da Madeira deverá agravar-se.


----------



## alex vieria (1 Fev 2010 às 16:19)

Boa tarde, as 2h30 caiu um aguaceiro repentino que acumulou 0,9mm, com sol a mistura onde um arco íris, fiz presencia na sua graça e beleza, por agora aqui no sul da ilha da Madeira, a temperatura max subiu e de que maneira chegou aos 23,3ºC, mas vejo muitas nuvens muito densas e homogéneas a pairar sobre o mar, talvez lá para cair da noite teremos novidades, o vento anda calmo, pequenas rajadas mas não são dignas de ser realçadas. Vamos lá ver isso para a noite e madrugada de 3º f. Espero que tanta especulação não seja como o aborto de ontem, tanta chama e pouca cinza!!! lolol 

Eu insisto penso que vai roçarmos e vai incidir mas pelas costas de Marrocos e rumo a sul de Portugal e Espanha, nós vamos apanha só a cauda. Ando céptico!!! 

Vamos lá ver com os olhos bem abertos


----------



## Vince (1 Fev 2010 às 16:52)

O Jeff Masters do WU há pouco escreveu um post sobre o sistema:



> *Interesting hybrid low set to drench Spain's Canary Islands*
> 
> An interesting 1002 mb low pressure system with some characteristics of a tropical storm has developed off the coast of Africa, a few hundred miles west-southwest of the Canary Islands. An ASCAT pass from last night revealed top winds of 40 mph near the center, so the low is probably near tropical storm strength. This low is moving east-northeast towards the Canaries, and will likely bring sustained winds of 30 - 35 mph, gusting to 50 mph, to the islands tonight. The storm formed over the weekend from an isolated cold-cored low that was wandering over the Atlantic, and phase space analyses from Florida State University revealed that the low developed a partial warm core over the weekend. A respectable amount of heavy thunderstorm activity has built near the storm's center, characteristic of a tropical storm. The low is over cool 21 - 22°C water, far colder than the typical 26°C needed for a tropical storm to form. Wind shear is marginal for tropical storm formation, about 20 knots. The comma-shaped structure of the storm's spiral bands is characteristic of an extratropical cyclone, and it is pretty unlikely that NHC will view this hybrid storm as being sufficiently tropical to warrant naming it a subtropical depression or subtropical storm. The low is headed towards colder waters of 20°C that lie near the Canary Islands, and the system should become less tropical today.
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/blog/JeffMasters/comment.html?entrynum=1422


----------



## Rog (1 Fev 2010 às 17:15)

Pelo Norte de Madeira céu nublado
15,8ºC
94%HR
1011hpa

Pelas Canárias fortes trovoadas


----------



## alex vieria (1 Fev 2010 às 22:25)

Deu-se inicio uma chuvada, dessa verdadeira chuvadas a cinco minutos atrás aqui na no Sul da Ilha da Madeira, chuva da grossa!!!, acompanhada com algum vento, vou acompanhar a situação mais em detalhe, que ainda não consegui visualizar nada ni a minha estação e nos sites!!! ate já


----------



## alex vieria (1 Fev 2010 às 22:36)

Esta criar lençóis de agua no asfalto da estrada, o canal de escoamento já transborda de agua. O vento esta com rajadas de 32,8 km/h de Sul, parece cortinados a queda da chuva sobre o asfalto!!!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Fev 2010 às 22:43)

Boa noite!

Dia com periodos de muita neblusidade, com vento fraco.

Tmin - 10,2ºC
Tmax - 18,5ºC

Actual:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
segunda-feira, 1 de Fevereiro de 2010 21:42:21

Temperature (°C):
Current          14,1
Trend (per hour) -0,1
Average today    14,2
Wind chill       14,1
Humidex       15,2
Dew Point        9,7
Rel Humidity     75%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     0,0 ---
Average Speed    0,0 ---

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,0
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 0,0
Total this year  55,2

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1012,6
Trend (per hour) -0,1


----------



## alex vieria (1 Fev 2010 às 22:52)

Esta mais calmo, foi uns 20 minutos com chuva moderada e pontualmente forte, mas agora só chuviscos!!!, em este preciso momento esta intensificar de novo quando estou escrever esta mensagem, consigo ouvir!!!


----------



## Rog (1 Fev 2010 às 23:02)

Boa noite,
Chuva por vezes forte pelo norte da Madeira
um total de 37mm desde as 19h30

14,8ºC
98%HR

Pela imagem de satélite das 22h30 mostra o aproximar de nuvens com precipitação forte


----------



## jonhfx (1 Fev 2010 às 23:57)

Boa Noite.
Hoje pelo Funchal.
Chove de forma intensa desde as 21 horas.
No Areeiro, já tem alguma precipitação acumulada




E pelo sensor de precipitação do eumetsat, parece que a chuva irá se manter mais umas horas:




Na "terrinha" :
Temperatura: 14.7 °C  	 
Humidade: 	93% 
Velocidade do vento: 8.1km/h (rajada 37,3km/h) Sudeste 
Pressão: 	1010 Hpa	
Precipitação: 7,1mm


----------



## Rayco (1 Fev 2010 às 23:58)

Boa noite

lluvia  todo el dia, mas de  40 mm aquí y sigue lloviendo,   y  65 mm en el este de la isla,  en la isla de Tenerife fuerte Tormenta esta tarde, mas de 200 mm  en  3 horas


----------



## AnDré (2 Fev 2010 às 00:08)

Precipitação acumulada na última hora na Madeira:







Imagem de Satélite:


----------



## Rog (2 Fev 2010 às 00:11)

Eu aqui acumulei um total de 51,9mm até 0h, começou a chover por volta das 19h30

Sigo ainda com chuva, e nestes primeiros 10 min ja tem um acumulado de 5mm


----------



## profgeo (2 Fev 2010 às 00:44)

boa noite pessoal! bem parece que esta noite sera de diluvio. nao para de chover por estas bandas desde as 19.30!!!!  sera uma situaçao para ficar-mos em alerta!?

parece que em canarias o mau tempo foi mesmo severo!!!

http://www.rtve.es/mediateca/videos...a-canarias-fuerte-viento-lluvias/682836.shtml


sigo com chuva por vezes forte, nevoeiro e vento moderado!


----------



## AnDré (2 Fev 2010 às 00:55)

Está a acumular bem...


----------



## alex vieria (2 Fev 2010 às 01:23)

Dilúvio é a palavra apropriada para descrever o que se passa aqui!!! Acumula e bem a ribeira a frente de casa Ribeira da Caldeira em Câmara de Lobos baixa muita água arrasta pedregulho de grandes dimensões!!! consigo ouvir muito bem o arrastamento!!!


----------



## alex vieria (2 Fev 2010 às 01:36)

A 1º imagem é na via rápida na altura de câmara de lobos as 23:35h, a chuva era tão forte que o limpa pára-brisas não dava conta do recado. No Funchal na Av. do Mar, existia lagoas da berma da estrada de tanta água acumulada e na rotunda do novo túnel para o Porto do Funchal meia rotunda estava inundada devido ao entupimento de detritos arrastados pela chuvada…

Não consigo redimensionar por isso envio o Link aqui abaixo...

http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/5924/dsc04412b.jpg


----------



## alex vieria (2 Fev 2010 às 01:40)

A 2º imagem é em frente da minha casa, era tanta a chuva as 00:06h, sê vocês repararem que baixava muita agua que quase transbordava o canal de escoamento da estrada.

Não consigo redimensionar por isso envio o Link aqui abaixo...

http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/8994/dsc04416n.jpg


----------



## alex vieria (2 Fev 2010 às 01:45)

Estado do tempo actual, chuva moderada de momento, a pouco, chuvadas muito forte em situaçoes pontuais.


Precipitação acumulada ontem 1 de fev. 19,8mm
temperaturas 1h30min: 17,9ºC
HR:99%
Vento moderado com rajadas de 39,8 km/h de Sul

das 00h até 1h acumulei 12mm em 1h só


----------



## alex vieria (2 Fev 2010 às 01:50)

Deus!!! que horror a Ribeira em frente de casa esta com uma crescida impreessionante, já esta mais da metade falta uns dois metros para sair do seu leito!!! Deus!!!


----------



## alex vieria (2 Fev 2010 às 01:52)

Consigo ouvir os pedregulhos a ser arrastados com a força da agua e estou na parte da atrás da casa e a ribeira esta em frente de casa e isso que tenho vidros duplos em casa é impreessionante o seu barulho deus!!! ando assustado!!!


----------



## alex vieria (2 Fev 2010 às 01:58)

Já tenho acumulado em 45minutos 21,4mm imagino quanto caiu nas montanhas para baixar tanta agua da ribeira a serio nunca vi a ribeira tão bravia!!! o barulho é assustador, vai ver desgraças oxala que não!!!, não para de chover ainda continua!!! Deus nos acuda!!! Esta Ilha é tão frágil o declive da orografia com este mau tempo não ajuda espero que não haja desgraças


----------



## AnDré (2 Fev 2010 às 02:15)

Parece estar agreste! 

*20,2mm* no Funchal na última hora.






E parece estar para durar...


----------



## alex vieria (2 Fev 2010 às 02:19)

Oxala que as crescidas das ribeiras não coincida sobre o pico da maré se chover bem em essa hora 03H:45 min haverá de certezas inundações na baixa do funchal, no centro histórico

Previsão de marés

Hora Legal de Inverno (UTC)  Altura(m) 
Ter, 2010-02-02 03H:47           2.67      Preia-mar 

Já esta um pouco mais calmo agora chuviscos, a agua da ribeira baixou agora esta a uns 3 mts do limite do seu leito, mas vi no radar que entre o caminho da Madeira e Canarias algusn grandes focos de precipitação oxala, não seja pela hora de maré altas na Madeira as *03H:45min*


----------



## AnDré (2 Fev 2010 às 02:47)

AnDré disse:


> Parece estar agreste!
> 
> *20,2mm* no Funchal na última hora.



Mais 21mm das 1h às 2h no Funchal. O que dá 41mm nas últimas 2 horas.

A estação do Rog em Santana vai com 36,6mm desde as 0h.
Camacha, em Porto Santo, vai com 41,9mm.

-----------------

Não sei se é devido ao vento, mas a estação de Santa Cruz de la Palma (ilha mais ocidental), que ontem registou 54,1mm, hoje já vai 122,9mm!!!
E com rajadas a superar os 90km/h.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (2 Fev 2010 às 03:23)

Boa noite!

Pelo que vejo a Madeira está em pânico 

Acho que tb não é preciso caso para tanto.. Não vale a pena exagerarmos..

Essas depressões convectivas são muito típicas daqui dos Açores e nós sabemos muito bem qual o comportamento das mesmas.. Ora chove mais um pouco.. ora faz sol e alguma bonança com nevoeiro e céu carregado e depois torna a chover mais, mas acreditem que não passa disso mesmo... 

As pessoas por natureza têm sempre a tendência em exagerar as coisas mais do que elas são.

Essa depressão andou por aqui nos Açores durante uma semana a fio aqui à deriva estagnada a ver se entrava nas ilhas, mas o nosso AA bloqueou a sua entrada ao nosso arquipélago indo a mesma mais para sul e alcançando a Madeira e com maior energia através de várias bandas convectivas as Canárias.

O máximo que pode acontecer e como açoriano que falo por experiência são por vezes registarem-se situações extremas em que pode ou não registarem-se alguns tornados (veja-se o passado não muito distante nos Açores sempre que essas mesmas depressões estagnam em cima do nosso arquipélago), ou então chuvas diluvianas pontuais e locais, que poderão eventualmente causar algum transbordo dos leitos das ribeiras, mas pelo que pude ver essa depressão já tem os seus dias contados por que está a entrar em fase de enchimento.

Tenham calma que não é motivo para tanto ruído. A Madeira penso que não será tão atingida como as Canárias estão a ser.

Aliás prevê-se já uma melhoria sistemática para a Madeira e Canárias a partir de 3 feira com a presença do nosso AA que irá se deslocar mais para sul.

Ao contrário os Açores serão fustigados já a partir de 3 feira e prolongando-se até Domingo pelo menos por ventos fortes e chuva igualmente forte pela passagem de vários sistemas depressionários muito cavados.

Agora acalmem-se e dêem as mãos e não entrem em pânico porque não há motivo para tal 

Neste momento céu encoberto, algum chuvisco e uma temperatura local de 13º


----------



## Rog (2 Fev 2010 às 05:22)

A situação está muito complicada. 
Nas duas últimas horas tive um acumulado de 60mm, segundo os critérios do IM isto é de aviso vermelho. Desde as 19h de ontem, vou com total 168mm.
E não pára de chover.


----------



## Rog (2 Fev 2010 às 06:19)

Aviso de Mau tempo sobe na Madeira para vermelho.




Na última hora em São Jorge 35mm


----------



## Rog (2 Fev 2010 às 07:44)

Dados da minha estação:
Nas últimas 12h mais de 200mm, e continua ainda a chover forte. 
O valor mais elevado até ao momento por hora, foi de 40mm.
O máximo rain rate foi de 473mm/h


----------



## HotSpot (2 Fev 2010 às 08:05)

Rog disse:


> Dados da minha estação:
> Nas últimas 12h mais de 200mm, e continua ainda a chover forte.
> O valor mais elevado até ao momento por hora, foi de 40mm.
> O máximo rain rate foi de 473mm/h



Atenção que isto são valores "enormes" de precipitação e ainda não acabou. Agora está aviso vermelho mas acredito que a maioria da população da Madeira nem sabia o que estava para acontecer. O filme do costume.

200 mm em 12 h é algo diluviano e deveras preocupante. Vamos esperar que não traga estragos de maior.


----------



## Rog (2 Fev 2010 às 08:28)

As estradas por aqui estão todas intransitáveis devido a grandes derrocadas. 
Há carros ligeiros e autocarros que ficaram retidos entre derrocadas. Situação muito complicada e caótica.
Desde as 0h já um acumulado de 180mm, 230mm desde as 19h de ontem.


----------



## Sunderlandz (2 Fev 2010 às 08:28)

Bom dia
Sigo com céu geralmente muito nublado, muito nevoeiro desde ontem e chove moderado.
Por Machico choveu durante toda a noite, mas infelizmente não posso apresentar dados, porque o meu pluviómetro não está a funcionar perfeitamente. 

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 18.3ºC
Humidade Relativa - 74%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1006 hpa
Vento -  fraco S/SE 
Precipitação - 00 mm (problemas técnicos )


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2010 às 08:58)

Fonte: http://aeiou.visao.pt/madeira-mau-tempo-provoca-derrocadas-inudacoes-e-queda-de-arvores=f546438

Pelo satélite as chuvas fortes vão continuar nas próximas horas..

oxalá não haja danos humanos e materiais.

Valores impressionantes de precipitação acumulada *Rog*!


----------



## Knyght (2 Fev 2010 às 09:07)

O AA parece pelas imagens de satélite que está a fugir da seringa e desaparecer do radar...

Tem chuvido bastante contudo o volume de água para a produção hídrica as 24h de ontem não foi nada de anormal, enfim não prometo nada mas amanhã volto a estar em serviço se for possível coloco valores.

Cumpz


----------



## PTbig (2 Fev 2010 às 09:08)

Pelo que me lembro já à muito tempo que não era lançado alerta vermelho, espero que não cause danos de maior, esse valor de precipitação é diluvioso.


----------



## Knyght (2 Fev 2010 às 09:22)

Pela Run de alta resolução da WRF para a Madeira o AA não fica sobre a Madeira aliás vem a chuva da depressão dos açores sobre a Madeira. Mais informo que a chuva por estranho que parece não tem caído em elevada quantidade em altitude...

Cumpz


----------



## Vince (2 Fev 2010 às 09:22)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Essas depressões convectivas são muito típicas daqui dos Açores e nós sabemos muito bem qual o comportamento das mesmas.. Ora chove mais um pouco.. ora faz sol e alguma bonança com nevoeiro e céu carregado e depois torna a chover mais, mas acreditem que não passa disso mesmo...




A Madeira é uma ilha bastante montanhosa com vales profundos, muito mais vulnerável do que boa parte dos Açores a estas situações. Se já tivesses visitado a Madeira saberias disso, mesmo sem tempestades de relevo com eventos médios  de chuva, muitas estradas tornam-se assustadoras de transitar, escorre água e pedras por todo o lado. A vertente norte está com um fluxo muito húmido de NE e isso transforma-se nas montanhas em muita precipitação orografica (tal como acontece no Pico por exemplo), daí os elevados valores de precipitação que o Rog regista na vertente norte. Se ao fluxo húmido se juntam células convectivas, a situação pode complicar-se, a água escorre pelas montanhas abaixo e são sempre situações muito delicadas.


----------



## jonhfx (2 Fev 2010 às 09:59)

Boa dia.
Deveras um cenário muito complicado.
O trânsito pelo Funchal está "caótico", muitas tampas de esgoto fora do sitio, lençóis de agua, pedras nas vias, quedas de aguas para as mesmas.
Eu próprio ia me tornando numa vitima de uma dessas situações, num dos cruzamentos abaixo da Universidade da Madeira.
A Ribeira de Santa Luzia corre com um caudal elevado, nunca vi tanta agua na mesma.







Pela Zona mais a oeste é apenas um dia típico de inverno.


----------



## alex vieria (2 Fev 2010 às 10:14)

Bom dia, a noite foi sempre a chover. Alias continua neste momento chover moderadamente e pontualmente forte o vento esta moderado, já registei rajadas de 54,3 km/h de SSE.  A temperatura actual 18,5ºC. HR 98%

Precipitação acumulada desde as 00h uns impressionantes *86,7 mm*.

Existe muitos detritos na praia de Câmara de Lobos a ondulação é forte. 

Vejo nuvens pretas sobre o mar a caminho!!!

Muitas derrocadas nas zonas altas de Câmara de Lobos (Estreito) (Caminho para Cabo Girão) 

As ribeiras do concelho de Câmara de Lobos estão debitar tanta água para o mar, o mar apresenta-se acastanhado, a Ribeira do Socorridos tem um caudal impressionante. As 07h:30 ouvi um trovoada aqui perto. Vejo na carta das trovoadas que as mesma andam perto da ilha.


----------



## Sunderlandz (2 Fev 2010 às 10:30)

Por Machico nada de impressionante! Desde as 09h estou com apenas *6mm* de precipitação. Parece que a chuva não quer nada por estes lados!
Neste momento céu geralmente muito nublado, nevoeiro e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## alex vieria (2 Fev 2010 às 10:41)

Reparem no caudal da ribeira de São João no Funchal. A Ribeira do Socorridos esta igual, alias todas as ribeiras por onde passei estão com caudal elevadíssimo!!!


----------



## Rog (2 Fev 2010 às 10:48)

Por aqui continua a complicar.. e a somar mais precipitação.
As escolas de Santana, Porto da Cruz e São Roque do Faial estão encerradas.

Sigo com *226,7mm *desde as 0h
*277,7* desde as 19h de ontem


----------



## Vince (2 Fev 2010 às 10:51)

Alguns vídeos de Tenerife




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLTFBcN-ZEQ"]YouTube- Inundaciones tenerife 2010[/ame]


----------



## alex vieria (2 Fev 2010 às 10:54)

O Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) colocou, esta terça-feira, a Madeira sob aviso vermelho, o mais grave, devido à precipitação e à intensidade do vento, e em aviso amarelo a costa sul de Portugal continental, pela agitação marítima. A chuva forte causou algumas derrocadas e corte de estradas.

Em declarações à TSF, o comandante dos bombeiros de Santana, João Abel Mendonça, informou que a Via Expresso, que liga Santana ao Funchal, está interrompida, bem como a estrada regional.

«Por enquanto não há situações complicadas nem casas em perigo. Tivemos algumas chamadas de pessoas que tinham água a entrar para dentro de casa ou viaturas em perigo», explicou.

No arquipélago da Madeira, o IM adverte para períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes muito fortes e acompanhados de trovoada, e para o vento, de sentido leste/sueste, que vai soprar forte, com rajadas que podem atingir os 70 quilómetros por hora nas regiões montanhosas.


----------



## alex vieria (2 Fev 2010 às 11:24)

estas imagens tirei antes de sair de casa eram as 09h:45. Câmara de Lobos...





















Neste momento volta a cair um aguaceiro moderado!!!


----------



## AnDré (2 Fev 2010 às 11:48)

O Areeiro conta para mais de 180mm acumulados nas últimas horas. E sem contar com a última hora, na qual Lombo da Terça acumulou *47,3mm*!!











--------------------------

Às 11h...


----------



## stormy (2 Fev 2010 às 12:04)

loucura
até á noite de hoje ainda, a madeira, será afectada pela baixa...
acho extremamente interessantes as rajadas de até 90km.h, nas canarias, algo que não vinha nas cartas do GFS...
espero que o cenario dai nao se repita amanhã, aqui no continente...
este sistema parece-me subtropical...mas n sei...o NHC nem invest o  considera...


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Fev 2010 às 12:15)

alex vieria disse:


> estas imagens tirei antes de sair de casa eram as 09h:45. Câmara de Lobos...



Nestas circunstâncias fica difícil avaliar se estamos perante belos ou assustadores cenários! Declives bastante acentuados e altitudes que não ficam por menos, devem provocar um verdadeiro estado de nervos para os que vivem nas margens destes cursos de água ou até nas construções assentes em terrenos agora saturados e em risco de derrocada.


----------



## Sunderlandz (2 Fev 2010 às 12:21)

Sigo com céu geralmente muito nublado e nevoeiro
Como havia dito anteriormente, durante quase toda a noite choveu com alguma intensidade, mas durante a manhã, choveu bem pouco (para um alerta vermelho), pelo menos em Machico. Pelos dados de precipitação que eu vejo em muitos locais, nem parece que estou na mesma ilha! Estamos tão perto uns dos outros, e com registos de precipitações bem distantes. Vamos aguardar pelas proximas horas...

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 18.2ºC
Humidade Relativa - 75%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1006 hpa
Vento -  fraco E/SE 
Precipitação - *8.5 mm* (desde as 09h de hoje)


----------



## Hazores (2 Fev 2010 às 12:41)

bom dia,

complicado para a ilha (parte  da ilha) da madeira, as poucos fotos que tenho visto até agora faz me lembrar o mês de Dezembro aqui, mais concretammente o que se passou na zona da Agualva, contudo com uma ligeira diferença, e é esta diferença que me chateia, Aqui na Agualva estava prevista a depressão muita instabilidade, mas o que aonteceu foi um fenómeno local. Agora na Madeira o que se está a passar, pelo menos ontem já sabiam que isto poderia ser assim, pois este sistema tinha passado pelas canárias deixando muita precipitação, vento e trovoadas, já ontem à noite alguns membros aqui do forum tinham alertado que esta situação poderia vir acontecer,mas será que ninguem das entidades oficiais vê as mesmas imagens de satélite e os mesmos modelos que nós? 

não sei, espero é que a população da madeira seja forte e que não acontece nada de mais grave, porque se não acho que deveria "rolar cabeças"


----------



## jonhfx (2 Fev 2010 às 13:17)

Imagens interessante!


----------



## AnDré (2 Fev 2010 às 13:22)

Das 11h às 12h, mais:
29,2mm - Arreiro;
26,5mm - Lombo da Terça;
19,4mm - Calheta;
7,9mm - Caniçal;
7,8mm - Funchal;
3,9mm - Ponta do Sol;
3,8mm - Santana;
0,7mm - Porto Santo.


Nas synops das 12h, a estação do Funchal (58m de altitude), ia com um total de 133,4mm acumulados nas últimas 24 horas.


Webcam, com imagem da ribeira do Funchal







Na Encumeada parecem surgir cascatas a atravessar estradas.


----------



## stormy (2 Fev 2010 às 13:40)

jonhfx disse:


> Imagens interessante!



sim
são do LLC, inflelizmente desprovido de convecção profunda neste momento...será que vai ganhar convecção mais logo ou morrerá....?a ver vamos


----------



## Rog (2 Fev 2010 às 13:58)

Finalmente parou de chover.. por agora apenas um intenso nevoeiro.
Desde as 0h um total de *280,0mm*
Desde as 19h de ontem *331,7mm*
As estradas continuam com muitas derrocadas, embora ja estejam no terreno várias máquinas a fazer limpeza.

Tentarei logo que possível tirar algumas fotos..


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Fev 2010 às 14:12)

Rog disse:


> Desde as 0h um total de *280,0mm*
> Desde as 19h de ontem *331,7mm*



 impressionante.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Fev 2010 às 14:18)

*Madeira: Mau tempo provocou já desvio de cinco aviões para outros aeroportos*



> O mau tempo que está hoje a assolar a Madeira, sob aviso vermelho, já motivou o desvio de cinco aviões para outros aeroportos e ainda várias derrocadas e inundações, sem ocorrência de danos pessoais.
> 
> Devido às más condições atmosféricas, cinco aviões rumaram para outros aeroportos, um da Air Berlin para Lanzarote, dois da Easyjet para Tenerife, um da TAP para o Porto e um da SATA para o Porto Santo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jota 21 (2 Fev 2010 às 14:23)

Rog disse:


> Finalmente parou de chover.. por agora apenas um intenso nevoeiro.
> Desde as 0h um total de *280,0mm*
> Desde as 19h de ontem *331,7mm*
> As estradas continuam com muitas derrocadas, embora ja estejam no terreno várias máquinas a fazer limpeza.
> ...



Sem dúvida impressionante. Como seria aqui por Lisboa e arredores se chovesse assim tanto em tão pouco tempo?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Fev 2010 às 14:38)

Rog disse:


> Finalmente parou de chover.. por agora apenas um intenso nevoeiro.
> Desde as 0h um total de *280,0mm*
> Desde as 19h de ontem *331,7mm*
> As estradas continuam com muitas derrocadas, embora ja estejam no terreno várias máquinas a fazer limpeza.
> ...



Uau, imprssionante a quantidade de chuva que ai caiu.


----------



## Aurélio (2 Fev 2010 às 14:42)

Jota 21 disse:


> Sem dúvida impressionante. Como seria aqui por Lisboa e arredores se chovesse assim tanto em tão pouco tempo?



Bom dia não seria .... devido ás caracteristicas orográficas !!
Ou melhor seria mas algo mais identico ás valores do Funchal ... 133 mm em 24h !!
Como o Vince já referiu aqueles valores do Rog embora impressionantes são registados a acima de 500 metros, e por isso incomparáveis com o litoral ... a menos que houvesse uma inversão de pressão (ou seja, quando normalmente as baixas pressões estão na montanha .. pressão da montanha é sempre inferior) por vezes por motivos excpecioanis pode acontecer o inverso !!
A Serra de Monchique quando atingida por depressões desse tipo vindas da Madeira tb atingem esses valores ..... mas felizmente isso é uma enorme raridade


----------



## granizus (2 Fev 2010 às 14:43)

Impressionante a quantidade de precipitação . Esperemos que ninguém seja gravemente afectado


----------



## stormy (2 Fev 2010 às 15:21)

neste momento o centro do LLC continua desprovido de celulas de grande dimensão...se nao as desenvolver talvez acabe por se dissipar...coisa que os modelos nao preveem..pelo menos durante as proximas 24-36h


----------



## irpsit (2 Fev 2010 às 15:39)

Esses valores de precipitação na Madeira são uma verdadeira loucura!!
E os vídeos das Canárias são surreais; parece um cenário de catastrófe aquele volume de água pelas ruas da cidade...

O sistema já é semi-tropical, e tem um olho algo definido no satélite...


----------



## jonhfx (2 Fev 2010 às 15:46)

Já não chove pelo Funchal, mas o céu continua carregado de nuvens negras.



(aspecto da ribeira de santa luzia à meia hora atrás, agua castanha e a ribeira tumultuosa)


----------



## AnDré (2 Fev 2010 às 15:49)

Entretanto, a agitação marítima parece ter piorado bastante nas últimas horas.

Costa Sul:


----------



## Rayco (2 Fev 2010 às 16:03)

Bom dia
hoje  *98 mm*


----------



## Gerofil (2 Fev 2010 às 16:08)

RTP Madeira:

Notícias da Tarde (14h00)


----------



## alex vieria (2 Fev 2010 às 17:11)

O tempo por cá melhorou substancialmente, mas acabei de chegar do Funchal, vejo muito acumulação de nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical muito acentuado na parte leste do Funchal e pelos lados dos Concelhos Santa Cruz e Machico, aqui na zona oeste, felizmente já passou o pior, ficou apreensivo vêr a zona Leste ainda ser fustigada!!!

Acumulação de precipitação em câmara de lobos *124,4 mm* desde as 00h e nos 2 dias de ontem e hoje faz *143,3mm*.

Partilho da opinião do *stormy*... Nunca devemos subestimar o tempo e ainda por cima que eu moro em pleno vale e com uma ribeira a escassos cinco metros do prédio é de ficar apreensivo!!!! E desculpa por haver tido receios e pânico de ontem a noite e madrugada, há pessoas que pensam que eu ando a falar barato e especular e empolar as realidades, sei bem o que vivi ontem pelo meu sentimento de estar apreensivo mas não foi só por mim, mas pelas muitas pessoas e familiares que conheço e vivem em locais com altos declives e perto de cursos de agua!!!

O IM não põe o aviso vermelho, assim a toa!!! Sabe o que faz!!! Por isso existe uma pessoa lá nos açores que isto é uma pequenita tormenta. Mas não foi, tivemos sorte porque não foi a primeira tormenta, já que em Dezembro aconteceu uma serie delas e fiz com desobstruísse muitos cursos de agua aqui na região, por isso as ribeiras se comportaram muito bem pelo volume de agua debitada pela chuva. Não aconteceu o mesmo em Tenerife porque esta sim foi 1º grande tormenta que tiveram os Canários e as ribeiras tinham muito detritos e algum lixo nos seus leitos, e fiz com que ficassem entupidas e aconteceu o transbordo dos leitos!!! Felizmente na Madeira já haviam passado outras tormentas!!!


----------



## Sunderlandz (2 Fev 2010 às 17:34)

Depois de uma manhã algo pobre, em termos de precipitação pela cidade de Machico, actualmente o céu apresenta-se geralmente muito nublado e um imenso nevoeiro a cobrir as montanhas. Apesar de ter tido alguns problemas com o meu pluviómetro, somando tudo (entre as 00h e as 14h), diria que no máximo tive entre 40 a 50 mm de precipitação (isto é só uma estimativa). Nada que se compare ao resto da ilha da Madeira!
Felizmente o pior já passou.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 18ºC
Humidade Relativa - 73%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1004 hpa
Vento -  fraco S/SE 
Precipitação - *13 mm* (desde as 09h de hoje )


----------



## Rog (2 Fev 2010 às 17:35)

Boa tarde,
Algumas fotos que consegui tirar. Algumas estradas ainda se encontram encerradas.





























http://www.navegadormensal.com/noticias/fev10/mautempo-madeira/index.html


----------



## Gerofil (2 Fev 2010 às 18:23)

Multi_Sensor e raios às 18h10:






A situação vai acalmando na Madeira, onde a precipitação vai sendo cada vez menor; muito mais complicado o tempo agora no sudoeste de Marrocos ...


----------



## Rog (2 Fev 2010 às 19:25)

Deixo mais uma galeria de fotos, mais completa, onde se pode ver as ribeiras de São Jorge e do Faial, além de duas máquinas que foram arrastadas pelas águas





Berdades: http://bit.ly/9GyoF0


----------



## Rog (2 Fev 2010 às 21:33)

Boa noite,
Sigo com nevoeiro intenso, presente em todo o dia.
Alguns aguaceiros fracos.
Total desde as 0h: 284,7mm

Contactei o operador da Estação de Tratamentos de Águas aqui da zona para saber o valor registado na estação de lá, (estação que tem uma altitude idêntica à da minha) e foi registado entre as 9h de ontem e as 9h de hoje: 257,3mm (em igual período registei 250,1mm)


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Fev 2010 às 22:34)

Boa noite!

Impressionante o temporal da Madeira!
Vai aqui o meu voto de solidariedade com todos os companheiros Madeirenses aqui do forum.

Quanto ao tempo aqui na Lagoa, foi de céu muito nublado com algumas abertas pela manhã e encoberto com chuva ao fim da tarde. Essa chuva entretanto já parou.

Tmin - 14ºC
Tmax - 18,1ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
terça-feira, 2 de Fevereiro de 2010 21:28:30

Temperature (°C):
Current          16,4
Trend (per hour) 0
Average today    15,9
Wind chill       16,4
Humidex       20,4
Dew Point        15,1
Rel Humidity     92%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     5,0 SE
Average Speed    4,5 SSE

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      1,2
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 1,2
Total this year  56,4

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1005,0
Trend (per hour) -1,5


----------



## Sunderlandz (2 Fev 2010 às 22:53)

Boa noite
Sigo com céu geralmente muito nublado e muito nevoeiro.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 17.4ºC
Humidade Relativa - 74%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1007 hpa
Vento -  fraco N/NE


----------



## Vince (2 Fev 2010 às 23:52)

Algumas mensagens não se enquadravam neste seguimento, e moveram-se para o tópico de Relax, que acho que é o que algumas pessoas precisam, alguma calma e respeito mutuo. Se há prazer em troca de certos mimos, que o façam em privado por favor.


----------



## Agreste (3 Fev 2010 às 00:38)

Rog disse:


> Finalmente parou de chover.. por agora apenas um intenso nevoeiro.
> Desde as 0h um total de *280,0mm*
> Desde as 19h de ontem *331,7mm*
> As estradas continuam com muitas derrocadas, embora ja estejam no terreno várias máquinas a fazer limpeza.
> ...



Supondo oficiais esses 280,0mm então passam a ser o record nacional suplantando os 276,7mm de 26 de Outubro de 1997 em Monchique!


----------



## profgeo (3 Fev 2010 às 00:54)




----------



## Gerofil (3 Fev 2010 às 00:54)

Agreste disse:


> Supondo oficiais esses 280,0mm então passam a ser o record nacional suplantando os 276,7mm de 26 de Outubro de 1997 em Monchique!



Segundo o site do Instituto de Meteorologia, os valores máximos ão os seguintes:

MADEIRA: Maior valor da precipitação em 24 h *277,0 mm *Encumeada 9/12/1976

AÇORES: Maior valor da precipitação em 24 h *276,0 mm* Furnas/S.Miguel 03/10/1974

CONTINENTE: Maior valor da precipitação em 24 h *220,0 mm* Penhas da Saúde 14/01/1977


----------



## profgeo (3 Fev 2010 às 01:02)

boas! bem o dia de hoje foi bom para fazer recuerdos

aqui vai umas fotos tiradas na AVENIDA do MAR pelas 16h


----------



## alex vieria (3 Fev 2010 às 01:04)

Boa noite, continua a chuva fraca por cá, dita chuva é constante desde as 18h com pequenas pausas!!!

Precipitação acumulada ontem dia 02/02: *148,9mm*, a chuva de ontem equivale quase dois meses de um normal mês de Fevereiro!!!

tempo actual as 00:45

Temperatura 17,5ºC
HR:98%
Vento fraco de NE
Precipitação desde as 00h de hoje *0,3mm*

Tudo mais calmo, foi dar aulas hoje ouvi de relatos na escola que foram soterradas parcialmente duas casas na zona de Estreito de Câmara de Lobos, e derrocadas na Fajã das Galinhas e Jardim da Serra. E que o parque industrial de câmara de lobos, feito a base de aterro!!! Um grande volume de terras cedeu e foram deslocadas e que existe fissuras nos seus muros de suporte, dizem que equivale a dois campos de futebol, tenho um aluno que é funcionário do parque, acho eu que a informação é fiável!!!


----------



## profgeo (3 Fev 2010 às 01:11)

aqui vai mais uma fotozinhas espero que gostemmmm!!


----------



## Vince (3 Fev 2010 às 01:14)

Gerofil disse:


> Segundo o site do Instituto de Meteorologia, os valores máximos ão os seguintes:
> 
> MADEIRA: Maior valor da precipitação em 24 h *277,0 mm *Encumeada 9/12/1976
> 
> ...





É estranho indicarem no site as Penhas, pois os 274mm de Monchique de 1997 são oficiais do IM, e caíram praticamente em 5 horas apenas
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/evento...monchique-274-7mm-26-outubro-1997-a-1768.html


Agreste, os dados são do Rog, não são oficiais, embora como ele refere umas mensagens mais acima, são idênticos a de uma outra estação próxima localizada numa Estação de Tratamentos de Águas, que também não é do IM, mas que reforça a credibilidade dos dados.


----------



## profgeo (3 Fev 2010 às 01:14)

[VIDEO]http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/433/dscf0110.mp4[/VIDEO]
http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/433/dscf0110.mp4


----------



## profgeo (3 Fev 2010 às 01:17)

pessoal alguem sabe como se adiciona videos aqui... e que usei o imageshack, mas nenhum dos links funciona aqui


----------



## alex vieria (3 Fev 2010 às 01:22)

Imagens do Norte da Ilha, Concelho de Santana, estas imagens arrepiam!!!

Para mim a ultima imagem é impressionante essas três quedas de agua no Faial-Santana!!!


----------



## Gerofil (3 Fev 2010 às 01:31)

profgeo disse:


> pessoal alguem sabe como se adiciona videos aqui... e que usei o imageshack, mas nenhum dos links funciona aqui



Olá; tens que alojar primeiro o vídeo num servidor (Ex: youtube, sapo, daylimotion) e depois é só colocares aqui o link do vídeo.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (3 Fev 2010 às 01:33)

Impressionantes fotos mesmo!

Até arrepia. O efeito da erosão deve ter sido brutal!

Digam-me uma coisa: E as casas que se situam no meio dos vales sofreram alguma coisa com as enxurradas de água pelas montanhas ou não aconteceu nada?


----------



## profgeo (3 Fev 2010 às 01:35)

hummmm ok obrigado GEROFIL, mas olha instalei com o recurso ao IMAGESHACK e lá deu!!lol


http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/7872/dscf0113.mp4


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (3 Fev 2010 às 01:37)

profgeo disse:


> hummmm ok obrigado GEROFIL, mas olha instalei com o recurso ao IMAGESHACK e lá deu!!lol
> 
> 
> http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/7872/dscf0113.mp4



Curti o video muito bom ehehehehe 

Foram vagas de quantos metros???


----------



## profgeo (3 Fev 2010 às 01:42)

sao miguel-azores, se não estou em erro andaram pelos 2 3 metros, mas parece que concidiu com a altura da preia-mar que foi por volta ds 15.30, 16h!!!

corrigem-me se estiver errado

bem la vou para a cama, que amanha é dia de dar aulas


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (3 Fev 2010 às 01:46)

Gerofil disse:


> Segundo o site do Instituto de Meteorologia, os valores máximos ão os seguintes:
> 
> MADEIRA: Maior valor da precipitação em 24 h *277,0 mm *Encumeada 9/12/1976
> 
> ...



Correctíssimo!

Importa referir ( e não sei se o IM tem esses dados), que no ano de 1997/98, os meses de Setembro a Janeiro em São Miguel foram marcados por uma precipitação mensal superior a 370mm, à execpção de Novembro em que se registaram 226,7mm.

Desde Agosto de 1997(altura em que os solos apresentam o menor teor de água nas ilhas dos Açores), até ao final de Outubro do mesmo ano, verificou-se um total de precipitação acumulada de 1000mm, ou seja, o equivalente a 40% da precipitação média anual na estação de referência.

Além disso, no mês de Outubro do mesmo ano existiram 4 dias antes do dia 31 em que a precipitação ultrapassou os 30mm, completando um total de 501mm neste mês.

Dados do Instituto meteorológico de Afonso Chaves e exposto no Departamento de Geofísica da Universidade dos Açores.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (3 Fev 2010 às 01:50)

profgeo disse:


> sao miguel-azores, se não estou em erro andaram pelos 2 3 metros, mas parece que concidiu com a altura da preia-mar que foi por volta ds 15.30, 16h!!!
> 
> corrigem-me se estiver errado
> 
> bem la vou para a cama, que amanha é dia de dar aulas



Ok.
Agradeço-te a informação.

Realmente a preia-mar tem muito impacto mesmo com uma ondulação baixa, mas vejo que o pior foi mesmo em terra com as enxurradas verificadas...


----------



## Sunderlandz (3 Fev 2010 às 09:43)

Bom dia
Sigo com céu muito nublado e por vezes alguns aguaceiros fracos.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  15ºC
Humidade Relativa - 68%
Pressão Atmosférica -  1013 hpa
Vento -  fraco N/NE
Precipitação -  *7 mm *(desde as 00h)


----------



## Vince (3 Fev 2010 às 12:41)

Este é o gráfico da Bóia do Caniçal:


----------



## Relâmpago (3 Fev 2010 às 16:45)

Olá

A Madeira foi uma vez mais sujeita à força vigorosa da Natureza este inverno. Devido à sua orografia, toda a situação se torna mais dramática, mas ao mesmo tempo bela. Congratulo-me por não ter havido acidentes pessoais.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (3 Fev 2010 às 21:18)

Boa noite!

Neste momento:

Céu encoberto e queda de aguaceiros e vento Forte de Oeste (40-55km/h) com rajadas até os 75km/h

Temperatura local: 14º

Hoje houve queda de aguaceiros de granizo no Grupo Ocidental dos Açores.

Foi emitido na Rádio de Ponta Delgada um alerta para mau tempo nos próximos dias nos Açores com chuva forte acompanhada de trovoada e vento muito forte com rajadas superiores aos 100/km, e uma ondulação de 7metros de sudoeste (isto a partir de sexta feira à noite)


----------



## Sunderlandz (3 Fev 2010 às 21:30)

Boa noite
Sigo com céu limpo.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  13.4ºC
Humidade Relativa - 67%
Pressão Atmosférica -  1017 hpa
Vento -  fraco N/NE
Precipitação Total -  *7 mm *


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (3 Fev 2010 às 21:43)

Chuva intensa e vento forte aqui pela zona oeste de São Miguel.

Miguel como é que tá o tempo aí na Lagoa?  Quanto é que registaste hoje?


----------



## Rog (3 Fev 2010 às 23:21)

Boa noite,
Por aqui o dia foi bem mais calmo, alguns aguaceiros pela manhã 3,2mm
A tarde foi de céu pouco nublado, o que ajudou nos trabalhos de limpeza das estradas, que se prê demorem vários dias. 
O túnel entre o Arco de São Jorge e Boaventura ainda está encerrado, caiu uma derrocada na entrada e saída e acumulou mais de um metro de lama no interior. 
Segue mais algumas fotos do estado das estradas que foram parcialmente limpas:






























mais fotos


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Fev 2010 às 23:40)

Boa noite!

Dia de céu com periodos de muita neblusidade, tornando-se encoberto ao fim da tarde. Nas ultimas horas tem chovido, por vezes de forma moderada e o vento também se intensificou.

Tmin - 12,5ºC
Tmax -18,3ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
quarta-feira, 3 de Fevereiro de 2010 22:32:06

Temperature (°C):
Current          15,0
Trend (per hour) -0,5
Average today    15,4
Wind chill       15,0
Humidex       17,9
Dew Point        13,2
Rel Humidity     89%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     7,2 SE
Average Speed    7,2 SE

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        4,8
Total today      8,1
Total yesterday  2,7
Total this month 10,8
Total this year  66,0

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1004,6
Trend (per hour) +0,2


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Fev 2010 às 11:34)

Olá

Bom dia!

Depois de uma noite com alguns aguaceiros, o dia amanheceu nublado com abertas. Ouve uma descida de temperatura, registando às 8h30 10,4ºC


----------



## Sunderlandz (4 Fev 2010 às 12:05)

Boa Tarde
Depois de uma noite algo fresca, sigo com céu pouco nublado e com uma temperatura bastante agradável!
Segundo as previsões, apontam para a ocorrência de chuva fraca mais para meio da tarde. Provavelmente mais para W/SW da Madeira.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  23.4ºC
Humidade Relativa - 52%
Pressão Atmosférica -  1019 hpa
Vento -  fraco S/SE


----------



## alex vieria (4 Fev 2010 às 12:15)

Boa Tarde, sunderlandz já chove aqui no lado oeste da ilha "Camara de Lobos" chuva fraca deu-se inicio as 10h:50 actualmente esta chuviscos, acumulado *1,2mm*, a noite aqui foi agradavel, a minima 16,6ºC.

Tempo actual 12h:10

temperatura: 19ºC
HR:90%
Precipitação: 1,2mm
Vento fraco de WSW

Precipitação acumulada do que vai do ano 2010: Janeiro: 133,6mm e Fevereiro: 113,4 mm total: *247,0 mm*. No que diz respeito desde Setembro 2009 ate hojé acumulado: *652,6mm * e ainda falta a maior parte de fevereiro, março, abril e maio. Portanto não haverá falta de agua no Verão os aquiferos devem estar garantidos, para os meses secos!!!


----------



## Sunderlandz (4 Fev 2010 às 12:41)

alex vieria disse:


> Boa Tarde, sunderlandz já chove aqui no lado oeste da ilha "Camara de Lobos" chuva fraca deu-se inicio as 10h:50 actualmente esta chuviscos, acumulado *1,2mm*, a noite aqui foi agradavel, a minima 16,6ºC.



Alex por aqui o cenário é bem diferente! 
Apesar de já começar a aparecer algumas nuvens, sigo com 24.1ºC.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Fev 2010 às 13:51)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Alex por aqui o cenário é bem diferente!
> Apesar de já começar a aparecer algumas nuvens, sigo com 24.1ºC.



Parece verão aí, com essas temperaturas!


----------



## Sunderlandz (4 Fev 2010 às 14:05)

Sigo com céu muito nublado, alguma chuva fraca dispersa e uma temperatura bem mais amena. 

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  21.1ºC
Humidade Relativa - 62%
Pressão Atmosférica -  1018 hpa
Vento -  fraco Este


----------



## alex vieria (4 Fev 2010 às 14:06)

A Madeira mesmo tem micro-climas, aqui esta dando um pé de agua!!! chove entre moderado e fraco durante três horas, já acumulei 6,1 mm e isso que tenho uma altitude baixa de 108 mts, ainda não ultrapassei os 19,1ºC...


----------



## stormy (4 Fev 2010 às 14:10)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Sigo com céu muito nublado, alguma chuva fraca dispersa e uma temperatura bem mais amena.
> 
> Condições Actuais :
> 
> ...



o teu sensor esta bem protegido da luz e bem arejado?
parecem-me valores um pouco inflaccionados...talvez 1-2º.....
claro que não substimo a capacidade da ilha da madeira, nas vertentes soalheiras, atingir esses valores mesmo em fevereiro ( mes mais frio por ai em media), mas vale sempre a pena perguntar para ter a certeza


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (4 Fev 2010 às 15:09)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Parece verão aí, com essas temperaturas!



LOL 

Minha irmã teve lá há bem pouco tempo e diz que a Madeira chega a ser mais quente que os Açores. Nada a ver! São duas realidades diferentes. A Madeira é mais amena. E se caminharmos logo ali ao lado e ainda mais a sul da Madeira (Canárias) a temperatura chega a ser ainda mais quente, e se ainda formos mais abaixo( Cabo Verde) maior será a temperatura também.

Quanto mais se caminha para latitudes mais a sul e mais próximas das regiões tropicais maior será a temperatura e quanto mais se caminha para latitudes temperadas mais a norte, (Açores) menor é a temperatura. Os climas Temperados Oceânicos (Açores) são sempre mais frios que os climas Subtropicais Oceânicos (Madeira). Isso é matemático 


Depois de uma madrugada chuvosa e ventosa,
registo neste momento céu com períodos de muito nublado a alternar com abertas 

Vento Fresco de Oeste (30-40km/h) por vezes muito fresco (40-50km/h) com rajadas até os 60km/h

Humidade:  	63%

Temperatura: 13º


----------



## Sunderlandz (4 Fev 2010 às 18:51)

stormy disse:


> o teu sensor esta bem protegido da luz e bem arejado?
> parecem-me valores um pouco inflaccionados...talvez 1-2º.....
> claro que não substimo a capacidade da ilha da madeira, nas vertentes soalheiras, atingir esses valores mesmo em fevereiro ( mes mais frio por ai em media), mas vale sempre a pena perguntar para ter a certeza



Olá Stormy
O meu sensor está por cima do terraço da casa de um familiar, cerca de 1,20metros de altura e tem uma espécie "prato" em plástico a protejer o sensor do sol. E tenho outro sensor mais amador, e nesse preciso momento ele estava totalmente á sombra, e registava 24.2ºC. 
Vou deixar uma imagem feita por mim!  





Neste momento sigo com céu muito nublado e sem chuva por estes lados. 

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  18.8ºC
Humidade Relativa - 66%
Pressão Atmosférica -  1020 hpa
Vento -  fraco Sul
Precipitação - 00 mm


----------



## belem (4 Fev 2010 às 22:02)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Olá Stormy
> O meu sensor está por cima do terraço da casa de um familiar, cerca de 1,20metros de altura e tem uma espécie "prato" em plástico a protejer o sensor do sol. E tenho outro sensor mais amador, e nesse preciso momento ele estava totalmente á sombra, e registava 24.2ºC.
> Vou deixar uma imagem feita por mim!
> 
> ...



Eu acredito nesses valores.
Uma das zonas mais quentes da Madeira, no inverno, fica exactamente na zona do  Aeroporto.
E há mais algumas... Lembro-me de uma que fica perto de Ponta do Sol.


----------



## belem (4 Fev 2010 às 22:29)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> LOL
> 
> Minha irmã teve lá há bem pouco tempo e diz que a Madeira chega a ser mais quente que os Açores. Nada a ver! São duas realidades diferentes. A Madeira é mais amena. E se caminharmos logo ali ao lado e ainda mais a sul da Madeira (Canárias) a temperatura chega a ser ainda mais quente, e se ainda formos mais abaixo( Cabo Verde) maior será a temperatura também.
> 
> Quanto mais se caminha para latitudes mais a sul e mais próximas das regiões tropicais maior será a temperatura e quanto mais se caminha para latitudes temperadas mais a norte, (Açores) menor é a temperatura.



Não desmentindo o que dizes, só queria acrescentar a importância das correntes marítimas, que podem enganar as contas da latitude, como é o caso clássico da Corrente do Golfo. Por isso, no mar dos Açores, há zonas muito mais quentes do que a maior parte das pessoas pensa ( também por ser uma zona mais ampla do que ao início se supôe). Os valores apresentados pelo IM, referem-se a certas zonas, ficando grande parte da ZEE, por explorar.
No ano passado coloquei registos verificados em várias épocas do ano diferentes e certas zonas não registavam temperaturas abaixo dos 20ºc ( isto para a temperatura da água do mar, segundo o AEMET).
Este ano tenho verificado a mesma tendência.


----------



## Hazores (4 Fev 2010 às 22:48)

boa noite,

aviso de mau tempo 

O Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores informa que, segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia, e devido à aproximação de uma depressão muito cavada com um sistema frontal associado, em deslocamento lento para Nordeste, se prevê para as próximas horas, um aumento gradual da ondulação, nos grupos Ocidental e Central, e, para a manhã de amanhã, um aumento significativo da intensidade do vento e ocorrência de precipitação por vezes forte, em todo o arquipélago.



A previsão é a seguinte: 



Para o grupo Ocidental, (até às 23 horas de amanhã):



Ondas de Oeste de seis metros, vento forte com rajadas até 75 kms/h e precipitação por vezes forte (entre as 02 e as 18 horas de amanhã).



Para o grupo Central, (até às 23 horas de amanhã):



Ondas de Oeste passando a Sudoeste de cinco a seis metros, vento forte de Sul, com rajadas até 75 kms/h e precipitação por vezes forte (entre as 14 e as 23 horas de amanha).



Para o grupo Oriental, (entre as 11 e as 23 horas de amanhã):



Ondas de Oeste de seis a sete metros e vento forte de Sul, com rajadas até 65 kms/h.



O Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores recomenda que sejam tomadas as precauções habituais para situações desta natureza.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (4 Fev 2010 às 22:49)

belem disse:


> Não desmentindo o que dizes, só queria acrescentar a importância das correntes marítimas, que podem enganar as contas da latitude, como é o caso clássico da Corrente do Golfo. Por isso, no mar dos Açores, há zonas muito mais quentes do que a maior parte das pessoas pensa ( também por ser uma zona mais ampla do que ao início se supôe). Os valores apresentados pelo IM, referem-se a certas zonas, ficando grande parte da ZEE, por explorar.
> No ano passado coloquei registos verificados em várias épocas do ano diferentes e certas zonas não registavam temperaturas abaixo dos 20ºc ( isto para a temperatura da água do mar, segundo o AEMET).
> Este ano tenho verificado a mesma tendência.




Exacto. Tens razão em parte no que dizes, mas não te esqueças que o efeito é apenas na temperatura da água do mar, até porque ela é fortemente influenciada pela Corrente do Golfo. Já em terra a situação da temperatura do ar em relação a ilhas localizadas a latitudes mais baixas que os Açores, é normalmente mais fria. A Corrente do Golfo, mantém o oceano a uma temperatura média entre os 17°C e os 23°C sensivelmente.

A latitude das ilhas dos Açores é demasiado elevada para receber a acção directa da circulação tropical, mas não o suficiente para receber as influências imediatas das correntes polares, daí que os Açores novamente pela sua latitude estão mais expostas aos efeitos da Frente Polar ou melhor dizendo, das perturbações das baixas subpolares, do que as regiões mais a sul dos Açores, e não havendo assim desta forma nenhuma influencia directa de Massas Tropicais no Arquipélago dos Açores. O mesmo aplica-se para o efeito da Continentalidade que aqui não tem expressão alguma uma vez que os Açores por estarem em pleno Nordeste do Oceano Atlântico recebem o efeito termo-regulador das águas do oceano o que lhe conferem um clima mais temperado que ilhas situadas a latitudes bem mais baixas como a Madeira ou as Canárias.

E quanto mais se caminha para norte dos Açores(Islândia), o efeito da Corrente do Golfo é cada vez menor e a temperatura por conseguinte mais baixa devido à acção plena das Depressões subpolares.

O resto tens toda a razão e concordo contigo em absoluto sim


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Fev 2010 às 23:07)

Ao contrário do que irá acontecer nos próximos dias hoje foi um dia bom, com o céu a ter boas abertas aqui no concelho da Lagoa.

Tmin - 10,4ºC
Tmax - 15,9ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
quinta-feira, 4 de Fevereiro de 2010 21:59:39

Temperature (°C):
Current          15,0
Trend (per hour) +0,1
Average today    14,7
Wind chill       15,0
Humidex       16,5
Dew Point        10,5
Rel Humidity     75%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     3,6 SE
Average Speed    3,6 SE

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,0
Total yesterday  8,1
Total this month 10,8
Total this year  66,0

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1011,9
Trend (per hour) 0,0


----------



## belem (5 Fev 2010 às 00:13)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Exacto. Tens razão em parte no que dizes, mas não te esqueças que o efeito é apenas na temperatura da água do mar, até porque ela é fortemente influenciada pela Corrente do Golfo. Já em terra a situação da temperatura do ar em relação a ilhas localizadas a latitudes mais baixas que os Açores, é normalmente mais fria. A Corrente do Golfo, mantém o oceano a uma temperatura média entre os 17°C e os 23°C sensivelmente.
> 
> A latitude das ilhas dos Açores é demasiado elevada para receber a acção directa da circulação tropical, mas não o suficiente para receber as influências imediatas das correntes polares, daí que os Açores novamente pela sua latitude estão mais expostas aos efeitos da Frente Polar ou melhor dizendo, das perturbações das baixas subpolares, do que as regiões mais a sul dos Açores, e não havendo assim desta forma nenhuma influencia directa de Massas Tropicais no Arquipélago dos Açores. O mesmo aplica-se para o efeito da Continentalidade que aqui não tem expressão alguma uma vez que os Açores por estarem em pleno Nordeste do Oceano Atlântico recebem o efeito termo-regulador das águas do oceano o que lhe conferem um clima mais temperado que ilhas situadas a latitudes bem mais baixas como a Madeira ou as Canárias.
> 
> ...




Sim, porque a corrente do Golfo traz água quente para norte e em latitudes semelhantes, com correntes frias ou influência continental, as temperaturas são normalmente mais baixas ( em especial no inverno).
No caso da Corrente de Humboldt ou de Benguela, podemos ter temperaturas mais baixas, estando muito mais perto do Equador do que nos Açores.
No caso de Marrocos, para estarmos mais próximos, as águas junto à costa ou mais longe dela,  descem mais que nas zonas marítimas mais quentes dos Açores, mesmo estando a latitudes mais baixas ( derivadas a uma corrente fria).
Atenção que me estou a referir à zona meridional da ZEE dos Açores, bem mais quente do que essas variações junto às ilhas, mas pertencente ainda a território nacional.
Penso que nessa zona a temperatura do ar, também terá que ser mais quente assim como as condições serão mais húmidas.


----------



## alex vieria (5 Fev 2010 às 00:48)

Boa noite, o dia todo foi de [VIDEO][/VIDEO]chuva fraca, acumulei em 24h dia 04/02, 11,4mm.

Ainda continua a cair chuva fraca neste preciso momento...

Tempo actual 00h:30

temperatura: 17,2ºC
HR:97%
Precipitação desde as 00h de hoje 05/02: 0,6mm
Vento fraco: W


----------



## Vince (5 Fev 2010 às 09:49)

Hoje os Açores começam a ser afectados por uma frente associada a uma depressão muito profunda no Atlântico noroeste. Chuva e ventos fortes são expectáveis, e aumento da ondulação que terá o seu pico lá para Domingo ultrapassando os 8 ou mais metros.

*Satélite*








*Análise*






*Vento*





*Precipitação*






*Ondulação Domingo*


----------



## stormy (5 Fev 2010 às 10:44)

belem disse:


> Sim, porque a corrente do Golfo traz água quente para norte e em latitudes semelhantes, com correntes frias ou influência continental, as temperaturas são normalmente mais baixas ( em especial no inverno).
> No caso da Corrente de Humboldt ou de Benguela, podemos ter temperaturas mais baixas, estando muito mais perto do Equador do que nos Açores.
> No caso de Marrocos, para estarmos mais próximos, as águas junto à costa ou mais longe dela,  descem mais que nas zonas marítimas mais quentes dos Açores, mesmo estando a latitudes mais baixas ( derivadas a uma corrente fria).
> Atenção que me estou a referir à zona meridional da ZEE dos Açores, bem mais quente do que essas variações junto às ilhas, mas pertencente ainda a território nacional.
> Penso que nessa zona a temperatura do ar, também terá que ser mais quente assim como as condições serão mais húmidas.



correcto
os açores são influenciados tanto pela CG como, em parte, pelo giro do atlantico norte e "braços" do mar dos sargaços ( que na parte meridional da ZEE exercem plena força).
as correntes frias ( labrador) nunca chegam ás ilhas.


----------



## Sunderlandz (5 Fev 2010 às 12:39)

Boa Tarde
Depois de uma manhã quente com o céu praticamente limpo, neste momento o céu começa a ficar muito nublado, algum nevoeiro começa a cobrir as montanhas e o vento intensificou-se por volta das 11h.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  20.9ºC
Humidade Relativa - 65%
Pressão Atmosférica -  1022 hpa
Vento -  fraco a moderado S/SE


----------



## AnDré (5 Fev 2010 às 14:43)

O grupo Ocidental dos Açores já está a ser afectado pela depressão.







Previsão do IM para hoje:



> Arquipélago dos Açores
> 
> Previsão para 6ª Feira, 5 de Fevereiro de 2010
> 
> ...


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (5 Fev 2010 às 15:49)

Boa tarde.

Segundo o comunicado local de Ponta Delgada emitido pela Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores há cerca de 5 minutos atrás, haverá mau tempo nos Açores nas próximas horas, a começar pelas ilhas Ocidentais com vento muito forte com rajadas até os 100km/ chuva forte acompanhada de Trovoada e ondulação que até no Domingo poderá chegar até os 9m.

Para os Grupos Central e Oriental, a chuva forte  e trovoada será a partir do início da noite de hoje e prolongando-se até à manhâ de Sábado. O vento soprará muito forte (65-75km/h) com rajadas até os 95-90km/h.
Posteriormente à passagem da frente os Açores ficarão sob a influência de um forte gradiente de pressão em cavamento pelo que se prevê a ocorrência de aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas, vento muito forte e com rajadas até os 100-90km/ e com uma ondulação de 7-9 m para todas as ilhas.

Este inicio de manhã foi pautado por forte chuva.
Neste momento:
 céu a alternar com algumas abertas
Vento: Fresco a muito fresco de Sul (30-50km)
Pressão atmosférica: 1008 HP
Temperatura 16 °C


----------



## Hazores (5 Fev 2010 às 22:37)

boa noite,

neste momento todo o arquipelago dos Açores já se encontra sobre o efeito da depressão, sendo que as ilhas da graciosa e santa maria apresentam valores médios da velocidade do vento superiores a 50Km/h. na ilha terceira o vento sopra nos modestos 48Km/h.

neste momento chove moderadamente, e o vento sopra forte a muito forte com rajadas, à ainda a salientar o alerta Laranja que o IM lançou para o grupo central relativamente ao vento, de resto todo o arquipelago está sobre aviso amarelo em relação ao vento, chuva/aguaceiros que poderão ser fortes acompanhados de trovoada e ondulação.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Fev 2010 às 23:18)

Boa noite!

Aqui em Santa Cruz da Lagoa neste momento a depressão apenas se faz sentir com mais intensidade ao em relação à ondulação. Aqui em casa oiço bem o mar. O vento tb sopra com alguma intensidade, mas não choveu.

No dia de hoje o céu apresentou-se muito nublado, estando menos carregado nas freguesias de Água de Pau e Ribeira Chã e mais nublado com aguaceiros nas restantes freguesias (Santa Cruz, Rosário, Cabouco).

Tmin - 15,2ºC
Tmax - 20,2º C

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
sexta-feira, 5 de Fevereiro de 2010 22:06:08

Temperature (°C):
Current          17,9
Trend (per hour) 0
Average today    17,3
Wind chill       17,9
Humidex       22,3
Dew Point        15,9
Rel Humidity     88%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     14,8 WNW
Average Speed    12,1 WNW

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,6
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 11,4
Total this year  66,6

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1001,4
Trend (per hour) -0,5


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (6 Fev 2010 às 00:57)

Boa noite!

Neste momento o vento está a soprar fortíssimo pela zona oeste da ilha de São Miguel e períodos de chuva forte. A ondulação tb está alta pois da minha casa a cerca de 400m de altitude estou a ouvir bem o mar a bater na costa, porque o vento quando está forte de sul, consegue-se ouvir bem a agitação marítima.

15 graus é a temperatura máxima neste momento


----------



## AnDré (6 Fev 2010 às 13:36)

Avisos lançados pelo IM para o Arquipélago dos Açores:

















A agitação marítima no grupo ocidental é visível nas webcams. (onda atrás da grua)


----------



## Gerofil (6 Fev 2010 às 16:30)

Uma linha de instabilidade tem estado a cruzar o Grupo Central dos Açores nesta última hora; para já, trovoadas frequentes e dispersas nos últimos trinta minutos, especialmente na parte central e leste da Ilha do Pico.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Fev 2010 às 17:00)

Mais meia hora e é agora o extremo sueste de S. Jorge que esta debaixo da tormenta. Provavelmente estas células de trovoadas deverão passar pela ilha Terceira entre as 16h00 e as 17h00 locais (mais uma hora no continente).


----------



## Hazores (6 Fev 2010 às 17:08)

Gerofil disse:


> Mais meia hora e é agora o extremo sueste de S. Jorge que esta debaixo da tormenta. Provavelmente estas células de trovoadas deverão passar pela ilha Terceira entre as 16h00 e as 17h00 locais (mais uma hora no continente).



quem tem este blog tem tudo!!

é exactamente como dizes, neste momento a ilha Terceira está a começar a cair as primeiras pingas, mas já cerca de quinze minutos que se senta a trovoada ao longe, ovento também está a aumentar de intensidade. 
agora é só agurdar pela passassem da linha de instabilidade!


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (6 Fev 2010 às 17:32)

Boa tarde!

Aqui por S.Miguel tem caído aguaceiros durante o dia mas que se intensificaram mais durante a tarde.

Nesta altura vê-se uma poderosa banda nebulosa ao longe da zona Oeste de S.Miguel e vista perfeitamente da Ferraria (para quem sabe onde fica,) e que provavelmente poderá ser a linha de instabilidade vinda de oeste, uma vez que S.Miguel e Terceira poderão estar no próximo trajecto da sua passagem.

O vento tb se faz sentir e a ondulação tb está um pouco agitada.
Registo uma temperatura de 15º


----------



## Gerofil (6 Fev 2010 às 17:36)

Hazores disse:


> é exactamente como dizes, neste momento a ilha Terceira está a começar a cair as primeiras pingas, mas já cerca de quinze minutos que se senta a trovoada ao longe, ovento também está a aumentar de intensidade. Agora é só agurdar pela passassem da linha de instabilidade!



Ops, as nuvens mais desenvolvidas estão a ir para nordeste e apanham a parte ocidental da ilha Terceira apenas de raspão ... Esta webcam orientada para sueste (S. Jorge) mostra a passagem das nuvens mais carregadas ao fundo.

Sobram alguns aguaceiros dispersos a sul e que ainda podem dar origem a trovoadas na restante ilha, mas o principal já lá vai.

EDIT: Oh, a webcam já mostra pouca nebulosidade ...


----------



## Gerofil (6 Fev 2010 às 17:40)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Nesta altura vê-se uma poderosa banda nebulosa ao longe da zona Oeste de S.Miguel e vista perfeitamente da Ferraria (para quem sabe onde fica,) e que provavelmente poderá ser a linha de instabilidade vinda de oeste, uma vez que S.Miguel e Terceira poderão estar no próximo trajecto da sua passagem.



Devem tratar-se de outras formações, uma vez que a linha instável que está a atravessar o Grupo Central segue para nordeste e encontra a ... *150 quilómetros *de S. Miguel.

EDIT: Começou agora a trovejar também nas Flores ...

*Cargas eléctricas nos últimos 30 minutos:*


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (6 Fev 2010 às 17:55)

Gerofil disse:


> Devem tratar-se de outras formações, uma vez que a linha instável que está a atravessar o Grupo Central segue para nordeste e encontra a ... *150 quilómetros *de S. Miguel.
> 
> EDIT: Começou agora a trovejar também nas Flores ...
> 
> *Cargas eléctricas nos últimos 30 minutos:*



Sim até pode ser que seja, o que é certo é que são nuvens azuladas e coroadas de linhas brancas no seu topo o que me faz suspeitar que sejam nuvens de tormenta.

Em relação à trovoada nas Flores, provavelmente serão outras formações, até porque as Flores e o Corvo, ficam mais afastadas do Grupo Central do que o Grupo Oriental para o Central que são bem mais próximas, logo entre a distância enorme que separa as ilhas ocidentais das restantes 7 tudo pode acontecer e o tempo varia muito. 

Sigo com vento Forte de sudoeste, o céu encoberto e 995 HP de pressão.
Temperatura de 15º


----------



## Vince (6 Fev 2010 às 18:05)

Uma animação de satélite, que finaliza às 17:30z (meia hora atrás), com a instabilidade a afectar o grupo central

*15:00-17:30z*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Fev 2010 às 18:45)

Boa tarde! Aqui na Lagoa, o céu agora apresenta-se praticamente encoberto! O vento sopra com alguma intensidade, e o mar continua muito forte, oiço-o perfeitamente. Registei uma minima de 15,7ºC. Neste momento estou com 17,4ºC e 91% Hr. Hoje já acumulei 24,6 mm


----------



## Hazores (6 Fev 2010 às 18:56)

Gerofil disse:


> Ops, as nuvens mais desenvolvidas estão a ir para nordeste e apanham a parte ocidental da ilha Terceira apenas de raspão ... Esta webcam orientada para sueste (S. Jorge) mostra a passagem das nuvens mais carregadas ao fundo.
> 
> Sobram alguns aguaceiros dispersos a sul e que ainda podem dar origem a trovoadas na restante ilha, mas o principal já lá vai.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, a webcam já mostra pouca nebulosidade ...



pois, mas como moro nessa zona da ilha, consegui apanhar alguma coisa...

na ilha do pico sei que fez uma forte trovoada toda a tarde e caiu alguns aguaceiros que foram de granizo.


neste momento aqui pela zona oeste da ilha terceira continua a chover e o vento a soprar, embora com menor intensidade. a trovoada é que já terminou.


----------



## Vince (6 Fev 2010 às 22:58)

*18:00z-22:30z
*


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (7 Fev 2010 às 00:19)

Boa noite!

Novamente trovoada pela ilha de São Miguel mas sem chuva.

O vento continua a soprar forte.

Temperatura: 13º


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (7 Fev 2010 às 00:28)

Bem... pelos vistos está a passar agora uma célula bem activa pela ilha de São Miguel.
Trovoadas fortes e seguidas atrás umas das outras com muita chuva e algum granizo à mistura e vento muito forte neste momento.

Provavelmente daqui a pouco estarei sem electricidade em casa porque a trovoada está muito forte e a energia eléctrica está a querer ir abaixo.

A temperatura mantêm-se nos 13 graus


----------



## Gerofil (7 Fev 2010 às 00:41)

Descargas eléctricas nos últimos 30 minutos(pode-se observar que toda a parte ocidental da Ilha de S. Miguel está agora debaixo de trovoada):





Precipitação acumulada en 24 horas; 07/02/2010 a 00:00 UTC
1  Ponta Delgada / Nordela Acores (Portugal) 36.0 mm  
2  Santa Maria Acores (Portugal) 28.0 mm  
3  Lajes Acores (Portugal) 16.7 mm  
4  Horta Acores (Portugal) 8.0 mm  
5  Angra Do Heroismo Acores (Portugal) 7.0 mm  

Fonte: OGIMET


----------



## Gerofil (7 Fev 2010 às 01:44)

E para terminar, por esta noite, também algumas descargas eléctricas (as últimas) para o centro e leste de S. Miguel:






Agora está já tudo mais calmo e a actividade eléctrica deve ter uma pausa por algumas horas em todo o arquipélago.


----------



## profgeo (7 Fev 2010 às 14:28)

boa tarde pessoal. depois de um sabado agradavél, com sol e temperatura amena. voltou a chuva aqui na Madeira.

desde a Ponta do Sol ao Caniço (onde moro) a chuva cai!!! e em algumas zonas do norte da ilha. de resto, na zona ESTE para os lados de Santa Cruz e Machico o sol brilha





funchal





machico (onde o sol brilha)





ribeira brava


----------



## jonhfx (7 Fev 2010 às 18:47)

Boa tarde.
Mais um domingo típico de inverno, nevoeiro e chuva.

Temperatura: 	14.2 °C 	
Humidade: 99%
Velocidade do vento: 	5.0km/h 
Rajada de vento: 	9,4km/h  Noroeste.
Pressão: 	1013hPa
Precipitação: 8,2 mm

Finalmente deu para ver o mar...


----------



## alex vieria (7 Fev 2010 às 19:08)

Boa tarde, foi uma final de manha e tarde com periodos de chuva fraca eu acumulei 7,2 mm nada mau!!!
Ontem o dia foi pouco nublado e muito solarengo!!! hoje nada haver, apanhamos uma cauda da borrasca que afectou e afecta os açores!!!

O vento foi e é calmo de W

A temperatura não ultrapassou os 19,8ºC e é max e minima foi 17,1ºC

Tempo actual 18:30h

temperatura 19,0ºC
HR:93%
Precipitação em 24h: 7,2mm
Vento W fraco com pequenas rajadas, 24,8km/h


----------



## Sunderlandz (7 Fev 2010 às 19:16)

Boa Noite.
Já não posso dizer o mesmo, até porque hoje tivemos um dia primaveril por estes lados!
Sigo com céu pouco nublado.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  19.2ºC
Humidade Relativa - 65%
Pressão Atmosférica -  1012 hpa
Vento -  fraco NW
Precipitação -  00 mm


----------



## alex vieria (7 Fev 2010 às 19:22)

Micro-climas aqui na madeira!!! normalmente quando a chuva é fraca não apanha a ilha na sua totalidade!!! Dizem os populares por cá!!!


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (7 Fev 2010 às 19:33)

Boa tarde!

O dia de hoje foi muito desagradável e pautado por vento forte com rajadas até os 85km/h, céu encoberto (embora durante a tarde surgisse já alguma aberta), e queda de aguaceiros.

Neste momento o vento ainda sopra forte com rajadas e de vez em quando um aguaceiro.
Aos 36mm de ontem deve ter acumulado mais qualquer coisa durante a noite e parte do dia de hoje aquando da passagem de algumas linhas de instabilidade pelo arquipélago.

O mau tempo vai começar novamente nos Açores a partir de amanhã à tarde.


Pressão: 1006HP

13º é a temperatura máxima que registo aqui pela zona Oeste.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Fev 2010 às 22:42)

Boa noite!

Hoje aqui na Lagoa o céu apresentou-se encoberto durante a noite e manhã com aguaceiros que foram mais intensos de madrugada. Pela tarde o céu apresentou-se com algumas abertas.

Tmin - 13ºC
Tmax - 16,5ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
domingo, 7 de Fevereiro de 2010 21:38:00

Temperature (°C):
Current          15,5
Trend (per hour) -0,1
Average today    15,5
Wind chill       15,5
Humidex       17,4
Dew Point        11,2
Rel Humidity     76%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     6,1 E
Average Speed    6,1 E

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      4,2
Total yesterday  28,8
Total this month 45,0
Total this year  100,2

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1005,2
Trend (per hour) +0,5


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Fev 2010 às 22:10)

Boa noite!

Por cá foi um dia de céu muito nublado com boas abertas! 

Tmin - 14,5ºC
Tmax - 20,2ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
segunda-feira, 8 de Fevereiro de 2010 21:10:24

Temperature (°C):
Current          16,7
Trend (per hour) -0,1
Average today    16,4
Wind chill       16,7
Humidex       20,5
Dew Point        14,9
Rel Humidity     89%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     6,1 SW
Average Speed    2,7 S

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,3
Total yesterday  4,2
Total this month 45,3
Total this year  100,5

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1009,8
Trend (per hour) 0,0


----------



## Hazores (9 Fev 2010 às 00:16)

boa noite,

pela ilha Terceira está a chover desde as 19h sem interrupção, cada vez mais a chuva é mais intensa e segundo o modelo GFS esta está prevista toda a noite.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Fev 2010 às 22:16)

Boa noite!

Dia de chuva, por vezes moderada, neblinas e nevoeiros

Tmin - 16,4ºC
Tmax - 17,5ºC

Actual

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
terça-feira, 9 de Fevereiro de 2010 21:10:59

Temperature (°C):
Current          16,6
Trend (per hour) 0
Average today    16,9
Wind chill       16,6
Humidex       21,1
Dew Point        16,0
Rel Humidity     96%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     0,0 ---
Average Speed    0,0 ---

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      19,2
Total yesterday  0,3
Total this month 64,5
Total this year  119,7

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1005,9
Trend (per hour) +0,2


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (10 Fev 2010 às 11:45)

Bom dia!

Céu encoberto, chuva fraca a moderada e neblinas ou nevoeiros.

P.S. - A minha nova estação Davis Vue chega na próxima sexta feira É Santa Cruz da Lagoa em Progresso


----------



## Rog (11 Fev 2010 às 11:04)

Bom dia,
Sigo com céu nublado
16,8ºC
88%HR
1014hpa

Previsão de agravamento do estado do tempo na Madeira a partir de domingo.
Previsão de chuva e vento por vezes forte.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Fev 2010 às 11:16)

Bom dia! Hoje o céu apresenta-se com boas abertas, vento fraco. Poderão durante a manhã ocorrer alguns aguaceiros fracos


----------



## alex vieria (11 Fev 2010 às 13:43)

Boa tarde, actualmente aqui chove, desde as 11:00 h, chuva fraca mas continua ou persistente, acumulei até agora 1,8 mm. Não havia previsão de chuva fraca para estas bandas!!! Para mim foi surpresa!!!

Tempo as 13:30h

Temperatura: 17,7ºC
HR: 94%
Precipitação: 1,8 mm desde as 00H
Vento: Fraco 8,9 km/h de W


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (11 Fev 2010 às 14:27)

Boas tarde!

Depois da passagem de mais uma frente fria que deu origem a neblinas, chuva moderada e contínua, o dia apresenta-se agora com boas abertas mas ventoso - Fresco a muito Fresco (30-50km/h) com rajadas até os 65km/h.

Só as serras e os maciços vulcânicos mais altos de São Miguel estão totalmente encobertos.

A partir de amanhã à noite o mau tempo volta a se agravar consideravelmente nos Açores com o aproximar de uma outra ondulação frontal (esta com maior energia), e que está associada a uma depressão muito cavada com forte expressão em altitude, e localizada a ocidente do Grupo Ocidental dos Açores, e seguida por linhas de instabilidade que darão origem a vento forte a muito forte (50-65km/h) com rajadas até os 90km/h, chuva pontualmente forte e acompanhada de trovoada e forte instabilidade que se irá prolongar durante o Carnaval. 


Neste momento céu a alternar com abertas

Vento Muito Fresco (30-50km/h)

Pressão Atmosférica: 1005 hPa

Temperatura: 16º


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (11 Fev 2010 às 20:32)

Boa noite!

Céu alternando com períodos de boas abertas e temporariamente encoberto com ocorrência de aguaceiros.

Vento muito fresco Oes-Noroeste (30-50km/h) com rajadas até 65km/h

Pressão: 1006 HP

Temperatura: 13º


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Fev 2010 às 23:03)

Boa noite!

Aqui na Lagoa, periodos de céu muito nublado alternando com boas abertas, alguns aguaceiros fracos em algumas zonas do concelho

Actual - 14,2ºC


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (12 Fev 2010 às 15:51)

Boa tarde!


Neste momento céu totalmente encoberto

Vento fraco a bonançoso de vários rumos (05-10km/h)

Pressão: 1007 HP

Temperatura: 14º

É esperado um agravamento do estado do tempo para os Açores a partir de hoje à noite em todo o arquipélago com previsão de chuva forte, vento muito forte de Sul e Sueste com rajadas que chegarão até os 90/100km/h e trovoadas frequentes e dispersas.

Pelos últimos modelos a semana carnavalesca vai ser brindada por mau tempo pela passagem sistemática de vários sistemas depressivos que irão passar muito próximos dos Açores e estendendo posteriormente o seu raio de acção até à Madeira e por último a Portugal Continental.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Fev 2010 às 22:52)

Boa Noite

Dia de céu com boas abertas, ficando encoberto a partir do meio da tarde! Agora já chove.

Tmin - 10,5ºC
Tmax - 17,7ºC

Actual - 14,1ºC


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (12 Fev 2010 às 22:59)

Boa noite!

Dia de céu encoberto pela zona Oeste e já chove desde as 8h e 30

Temperatura : 14º


----------



## jonhfx (12 Fev 2010 às 23:01)

Boa Noite.
Infelizmente sem tempo para vir até aqui e debitar os dados da estação.
Dados actuais:
 Temperatura: 11ºC
 Humidade: 89%
 Pressão: 1010 Hpa
 Precipitação: 6mm ( semana conta com um acumulado de 29,2mm e o mês 123 mm)
 Vento fraco de Noroeste-9,4km/h
Bom fim de semana!


----------



## alex vieria (13 Fev 2010 às 02:32)

Boa noite, encontrei uma foto interessante que retrata a magnitude do mau tempo nos dias 01-02 de Fevreiro aqui na Ilha da Madeira. Foto da cabeceira da pista do aeroporto da Madeira.(santa cruz)


----------



## Rog (13 Fev 2010 às 15:06)

Boa tarde,
Céu muito nublado
14,4ºC
91%HR 
1008hpa

Madeira com aviso laranja de vento muito forte a partir do dia de hoje, com previsão também de chuva por vezes forte.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (13 Fev 2010 às 19:31)

Boa noite!

Neste momento descargas eléctricas em cima do Grupo Oriental dos Açores e aguaceiros.

O vento sopra fresco temporariamente muito fresco (30-50km/h) com rajadas e a pressão atmosférica nos 989 HP.

Temperatura neste momento: 14º


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Fev 2010 às 20:25)

*Jovem desapareceu numa ribeira em S.Miguel*

Um rapaz de 19 anos terá sido arrastado pela corrente numa ribeira nos Fenais da Ajuda, ilha de S. Miguel, depois de o tractor agrícola que conduzia se ter voltado.

Equipas dos Bombeiros da Ribeira Grande e mergulhadores da Polícia Marítima iniciaram ao princípio da tarde de hoje, sábado, buscas para encontrar o jovem desaparecido. 

José Gabriel Bicudo, comandante dos Bombeiros da Ribeira Grande, disse à Agência Lusa que a operação é apoiada no mar por uma corveta da Armada. 

O jovem tentou atravessar a ribeira, mas, devido ao aumento do caudal provocado pelas fortes chuvas, viu-se impedido de concretizar a manobra, explicou o comandante dos bombeiros. 

Tráfego aéreo condicionado 

Os ventos fortes registados na ilha de S. Miguel condicionaram a operacionalidade do aeroporto de Ponta Delgada mas não impediram a realização dos voos programados pela transportadora aérea açoriana Sata. 

Uma fonte da companhia informou que devido à divergência para Santa Maria de um voo proveniente de Toronto, Canadá, a Sata se viu forçada a uma alteração de equipamentos, pelo que 47 passageiros com destino ao Porto só cheguem no domingo. 

No que se refere ao voo proveniente do Funchal que falhou a aterragem em Ponta Delgada, tendo de regressar à Madeira, será reposto ao fim do dia. 

Segundo indicou, algumas ligações entre as ilhas realizaram-se com atrasos, nomeadamente as com origem em S. Miguel. 


Fonte: JN


----------



## jonhfx (13 Fev 2010 às 20:30)

Boa Noite.
Depois de um dia sem chuva onde ainda deu para plantar umas couves, ao inicio de noite mudou tudo por completo. já chove e o vento sopra algo moderado a forte.
Dados actuais:
Precipitação: 1,2mm 
Vento médio: 20,9 km/h Rajada 34,7 km/h de Este
Pressão: 1006 Hpa
Temperatura: 11,2ºC
Parece que a animação ai vem...


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (13 Fev 2010 às 21:16)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Jovem desapareceu numa ribeira em S.Miguel*
> 
> Um rapaz de 19 anos terá sido arrastado pela corrente numa ribeira nos Fenais da Ajuda, ilha de S. Miguel, depois de o tractor agrícola que conduzia se ter voltado.
> 
> ...



A noite passada em São Miguel deu origem a várias inundações em várias freguesias da ilha e em muitas casas. Houve também algumas povoações que ficaram isoladas devido a várias quebradas em consequencia das chuvas torrenciais de ontem à noite e que deram origem a uma morte.
O corpo de um lavrador ainda não foi encontrado. Não tinha 19 mas sim 34 anos. O de 19 anos ficou vivo e conseguiu escapar à violencia das águas.
O lavrador foi arrastado pelas águas torrenciais da ribeira na freguesia dos Fenais da Ajuda na costa norte da ilha de São Miguel, ao tentar atravessar a ribeira com um tractor agrícola. A ribeira tinha subido o seu caudal e arrastou o corpo.

Neste momento céu encoberto, de vez em vez um relâmpago no céu para os lados de Santa Maria.

Pressão: 989 hPa  

Temperatura: 14º

A instabilidade atmosférica irá continuar pela semana do Carnaval no arquipélago dos Açores.


----------



## alex vieria (13 Fev 2010 às 21:36)

Actualmente o estado do tempo aqui no litoral sul da Ilha da Madeira agrava-se cada vez mais, deu-se início com chuva fraca eram 18:15h, mas na actualidade a chuva cada vez mais é moderada e persistente, e o vento já faz algum incomodo.


Como vem nas imagens o cortejo carnavalesco da baixa do Funchal que decorrem neste preciso momento, tem uma visita indesejada é a Chuva!!! Coitada das meninas que estão quase sem roupa nenhuma para fazer o desfile, estão apanhar uma molha, mas por menos com dança dará para aquecer e de se aconchegar!!! lolol  


tempo actual as 21:15h

Rel. Humidade: 92%
Vento: WSW a 19 km/h/ rajadas de 25,2 km/h
Pressão: 1007.1 mb 
precipitação acumulada desde as 18h ate as 21h é de 1,4mm


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Fev 2010 às 22:40)

Boa noite!

Aqui na Lagoa o céu apresentou-se muito nublado ou encoberto ao longo do dia, com algumas ligeiras abertas! Os aguaceiros foram uma constante, tendo sido mais intensos durante a manhã, o vento soprou com rajadas durante a madrugada e manhã.

Tmin - 13,8ºC
Tmax -16,6ºC

Dados Actuais:
Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
sábado, 13 de Fevereiro de 2010 21:35:51

Temperature (°C):
Current          15,0
Trend (per hour) -0,4
Average today    15,3
Wind chill       15,0
Humidex       18,5
Dew Point        14,4
Rel Humidity     96%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     0,0 ---
Average Speed    0,0 ---

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,3
Total today      7,5
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 117,0
Total this year  172,2

Pressure (hPa):
Current          992,5
Trend (per hour) -1,4


----------



## Sunderlandz (13 Fev 2010 às 22:49)

Boa Noite
Sigo com chuva desde as 21 horas.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *15.8ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *75%*
Pressão Atmosférica -  *1004 hpa*
Vento -  *fraco S/SW*
Precipitação -  *1.5 mm*


----------



## Gerofil (13 Fev 2010 às 22:53)

Assim não há ribeira que suporte tanta água !!!


----------



## Aurélio (14 Fev 2010 às 12:09)

Gerofil disse:


> Assim não há ribeira que suporte tanta água !!!



E infelizmente quando há mau tempo as pessoas insistem em correr riscos como tentar atravessar uma ribeira que embora possa não ter uma grande altura as pessoas esquecem-se da sua força !!


----------



## alex vieria (14 Fev 2010 às 15:58)

Boa tarde, depois de uma madrugada e manha com muita chuva, por vezes era moderada e forte as 5h da manha e as 11h voltou a repetir as chuvas moderadas, depois disso a partir do meio-dia acalmou, e mantêm-se sem chuva, mas devo de salientar o aumento gradual do vento desde as 15h o vento tende a intensificar-se, já registei rajadas as 15:12h, de 48,7km/h de W

Actualmente o sol esta presente por estas bandas do sul da ilha da Madeira, depois de chuvas moderadas durante a noite e manha, o vento esta presente e a intensificar-se de W. Parece que esta por vir a segunda frente que nos azotara nas próximas horas, é uma acalmia só de curto prazo, hoje a noite vem mais chuvas!!!

Tempo actual as 15:30h

Ceu: Limpo a pouco nublado
Temperatura:  19,3ºC
HR: 70%
Pressão: 994.9 mb
Vento: W a 19 km/h, com rajadas de 48,7 km/h de W
Precipitação Acumulada desde as 00h: *21,8mm*


----------



## alex vieria (14 Fev 2010 às 16:12)

Aqui a Madeira esta mesmo verde devido a chuva abundante deste inverno e também do Outono!!! Os solos estão completamente saturados, nota-se nas fazendas onde tem muita água em superfície e não conseguem absorver.

Foi a varanda a pouco notei que existe muito vento em altura, devido que as nuvens estão passar com grande velocidade de W para NE e E. Por isso deve haver muito vento nas montanhas acima dos 1000 mts.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (14 Fev 2010 às 16:25)

alex vieria disse:


> Parece que esta por vir a segunda frente que nos azotara nas próximas horas, é uma acalmia só de curto prazo, hoje a noite vem mais chuvas!!!



Frente? Mas qual frente? 
Que eu saiba o que os mapas mostram é que não há mais nenhuma frente para a Madeira. Ai essas cabeçinhas a trocarem tudo  
Quiçá não estarás a fazer confusão com os Açores? Sim porque a única frente que vem novamente é para os Açores e é já a partir de amanhã à tarde associada a um núcleo depressionário muito próximo dos Açores.
A única frente que passou pela Madeira foi a frente que passou aqui pelos Açores com actividade forte e que causou enchentes.
A Madeira está agora sob o efeito de uma depressão bem cavada como de igual forma os Açores, com aguaceiros possibilidades de trovoadas e vento forte. Nada de outro mundo...

Os Açores, estes estão a nadar em água. As lagoas, os lagoeiros e vários cursos de água nos Açores estão a rebentar pelas costuras com tanta água.
A chover assim sem parar vai haver novamente desgraças...


Sigo com céu encoberto alternando com boas abertas
Vento forte de Noroeste (50-65km)km/h com rajadas até 85km

Pressão:995 hPa

Temperatura: 14º


----------



## alex vieria (14 Fev 2010 às 16:33)

Imagem do Ponta do Sol, acho a imagem lindissima, devido a tipo de formação das nuvens sobre as montanahas e se repararem o estado do mar é alteroso!!!








Imagem da Ribeira Brava, reparem as vagas do mar!!! o vento é responsavel por isto!!!







Imagem da Calheta, o mar e vento aqui são os protagonistas. Reparem as vagas que vem W  e SW, a bela praia de areia artificail da calheta, quase desapareceu!!! por causas deste dias de mau tempo só tem calhau e rochas. A areia ni ver-las!!!






Imagens do Funchal, a primeira é a parte turistica onde encontra-se os hoteis, a praia do gorgulho em imagem, apresenta mar alteroso e rochas no solario da praia, já foi limpo a semana passada mas outra vez tem rochas o mar não dá descanso!!!






2º imagem o belo porto do Funchal esta em obras e tem uma visita do cruzeiro AIDA LUNA!!! muito sol. O porto protege do mar alteroso que se regista neste momento!!!


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (14 Fev 2010 às 17:08)

Bem amigos pelos vistos o Inverno não quer dar tréguas nos Açores.

Essa semana será toda ela pautada por grande instabilidade atmosférica na zona dos Açores. Todos os modelos são unânimes quanto a previsão de mau tempo. Primeiramente os Açores, em segundo lugar a Madeira e posteriormente Portugal. É o trajecto normal do deslocamento das pressões atmosféricas no Hemisfério Norte (Oeste - Leste).

Pra ser sincero já tou farto de mau tempo. 
Venha o Verão!!!

[URL=http://img704.imageshack.us/i/gfs042.png/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img168.imageshack.us/i/gfs0168.png/]
	
[/URL]

Sigo com Aguaceiros 
vento vento forte de Noroeste 
Pressão: 995HP
Temperatura local: 14º


----------



## alex vieria (14 Fev 2010 às 17:29)

Neste momento intervalos de de sol e chuva pontualmente moderada e vento com algumas rajadas!!! as nuvens tem um formação muito vertical, parace que tem alguma actividade electrica mas ainda não se manifesto!!!!


----------



## jonhfx (14 Fev 2010 às 17:33)

Boa tarde
Dia marcado por chuva e vento forte  até ao meio dia ( trovoada pelas 10 manhã), umas telhas da casa do vizinho saíram do lugar, e uma tarde com algum sol e aguaceiros esporádicos.
Dados do dia:
Precipitação: 12,2 mm
Humidade: 91%
Temperatura: 12,6 ºC
Vento: 20,9 Km/h , rajada 42,5 Km/h ( pelas 3 da manhã atingiu 63km/h  )
Pressão 997 Hpa
A estação acusa trovoadas mas não ouvi ainda nada.


----------



## Sunderlandz (14 Fev 2010 às 18:02)

Boa Tarde
Depois de uma noite muito ventosa e com alguma precipitação, principalmente entre as 02 e as 05 h da madrugada, neste momento sigo com céu muito nublado e alguns aguaceiros acabadinhos de chegar! 

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *18.1ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *58%*
Pressão Atmosférica -  *994 hpa*
Vento -  *fraco N *
Precipitação -  *7 mm* (desde as 00h)

Rajada máxima -  62 km (14 de Fevereiro 4h:34m)
Deixem me lembrar-vos que eu vivo praticamente a 5 minutos (a pé) do mar. Agora imaginem nas zonas montanhosas!!!


----------



## alex vieria (14 Fev 2010 às 20:49)

Belas trovoadas junto a costa SW da Ilha da Madeira por menos foram três de grandes proporções acontece mesmo agora!!! deu-se inicio a 5 minutos atras, acompanhado de chuva moderada e pontualmente forte e com rajadas de vento de WSW 52,2 km/h, penso que esta acumular bem!!! Estava na cozinha a jantar quando reparei um flash do lado SW onde esta o cabo girão!!!


----------



## jonhfx (14 Fev 2010 às 21:26)

Boa noite
Por aqui uma chuva intensa com muita trovoada e queda de granizo, "pedras"com alguma dimensão,



 Um pequeno vídeo( fraquinho por sinal, feito de telemóvel) segue já dentro de momentos.


----------



## jonhfx (14 Fev 2010 às 21:48)

E o vídeo(fraquinho)...
Liguem o som


----------



## alex vieria (14 Fev 2010 às 21:58)

Gostei da fotografia, que ilustra a queda de granizo no momento das trovoadas, as trovoadas vinha do teu lado!!! Mas aqui em Câmara de lobos!!! foi estrondoso!!!

Actualmente o vento é moderado com rajadas fortes!!! consigo ouvir o vento de altitude é impreesionante!!! eu estou a 108 mts de alt, a  minha mana que está a 600 mts de alt, diz que tem os cantros das flores todas viradas!!! ela dize que amnha terá muita massada em limpar quintais coitada!!!!

Mas uma trovoada agora mesmo belo!!!

Pelo video parace que a actividade electrica foi entre calheta e Câmara de lobos.... Talvez o epicentro foi na litoral da ribeira brava!!!


----------



## alex vieria (14 Fev 2010 às 22:17)

Afinal tinha razão foi mesmo entre calheta e camara de lobos . Foi precisamente  junto a Ribeira Brava como vem em imagem das trovoadas da ultima hora:


----------



## jonhfx (15 Fev 2010 às 12:58)

Boa Tarde
Uma noite de ventos intensos por estes lados
Rajadas da ordem dos 74.0km/h de Oeste
A ligação entre a Ponta do Sol e a Calheta estava ás 10:30 da manhã fechada ao transito devido ao mar alteroso, as ondas chegavam à estrada na Localidade da Madalena do Mar.



Agora pelo Funchal um dia com ventos fortes e sol.
As Ligações marítimas entre a Madeira e Porto Santo foram canceladas.


----------



## alex vieria (15 Fev 2010 às 13:39)

Boa Tarde, neste preciso momento o vento sopra com alguma intensidade, o ceú apresenta momentos breves de pouco nublado e de repente cai alguns aguaceiros esporadicos de curta duração. A noite foi muito ventosa e a manhã mas estou registar boas rajadas foi apartir das 11h, portanto o vento promete apresentar toda a sua força para esta tarde e inicio da noite!!! 

Houve uma melhoria em terra no que diz respeito a chuva, mas o mar encontra-se alteroso devido ao vento associado, a orla maritima do sul da Ilha esta a ser castigada por vagas de 4 mts e pouco mais!!!

Tempo actual as 13H

Temperatura: 18,5ºC
Rel. Humidade: 62%
Vento: SW a 31 km/h com rajadas de W de 59,7 km/h
Pressão: 995.9 mb 
Precipitação acumulada:1,1 mm

Precipitação acumulada ontem foi de: 31,3mm
Precipitação acumulada no mês de fevereiro 2010: 164,2mm  ultrapassar largamente a média do mês!!! Já vamos no 3 mês consecutivo a ultrapassar as médias de precipitação!!! Um inverno só de Chuva e vento!!!


----------



## alex vieria (15 Fev 2010 às 22:28)

Boa noite, continua os aguaceiros pontualmente moderados e tambem o vento é uma constante entre moderado e pontualmente forte. Já acumulei desde as 00h de hoje 4,4mm. A noite de 4f para 5f promete neve nos picos mas altos da ilha da Madeira. 4f esperamos novo agravamento do estado do tempo!!! Com descida notavel da temperatura minima e chuva. Bora a neve pessoal!!! Lastima que a 5f é dia de trabalhar para a maioria!!!


----------



## profgeo (16 Fev 2010 às 01:27)

boa noit epessoal! alguem me pode dizer onde esta, o relatório climático da Madeira do Instituto de Meteorologia, no site, pois nao encontro.

obrigado


----------



## alex vieria (16 Fev 2010 às 12:03)

Bom Dia,



Citação do Jornal de Noticias da Madeira 

"Na Praia Formosa, junto a duas unidades hoteleiras 

Mar derrubou promenade

Ricardo Nunes, da empresa municipal Frente-Mar, diz que nos últimos 20 anos a Região já foi fustigada por diversos temporais que assolaram o litoral, mas assume que nunca viu nada como o que se tem assistido desde o passado dia 12 de Dezembro de 2009 até hoje. Em termos de infraestruturas da Praia Formosa, todo o passeio público marítimo foi derrubado pela ondulação sentida durante a noite de domingo para segunda e ainda ontem à tarde.

 Atendendo a que não há alterações relativamente ao tempo, prevê-se que irá ser uma maré um pouco mais forte do que esta», disse ontem ao JM Ricardo Nunes, incrédulo com a força destrutiva das ondas. «Todo este passeio na zona nascente, desde a Doca do Gomes até à zona final das duas unidades hoteleiras, está completamente intransitável e naturalmente que o mar ainda irá cavar mais este talude em frente, o que poderá provocar alguma instabilidade na zona dos hotéis mas também na zona dos antigos depósitos da Shell», contou.
Os próprios hotéis já contabilizam estragos. «Falei com o director das unidades e dizia-me ele que na zona das piscinas já teria alguns estragos, provocados pelo muito calhau que foi jogado pelo mar», disse Ricardo Nunes.
Na zona centro da Praia Formosa, o cenário era idêntico. «Entre os três bares existentes, as duas instalações com duche foram derrubadas pelo mar. A zona poente, onde temos as instalações, felizmente aguentou-se, devido à protecção do ilhéu a sul», explicou. Quanto à Doca do Cavacas, foi nova e duramente fustigada. «Ontem, por volta das 11 horas, ao nível do piso do solário, os balneários e sanitários estavam destruídos. Neste momento, já nem fazemos ideia dos prejuízos», prosseguiu o responsável pela Frente Mar. «Já perdi a conta aos relatórios dos prejuízos. Oxalá que este seja o último e que o Inverno nos deixe a partir de agora a ver se conseguimos, de certa forma, recuperar esta zona toda, o que não irá ser fácil», disse ao JM o responsável.
Mas, a forte ondulação também foi uma realidade ao longo de toda a costa oeste e norte da ilha, sendo que nesta última, *as ondas atingiram mesmo os sete metros*. A muralha da marina do Lugar de Baixo voltou a ser fustigada pelo mau tempo e, na Ponta do Sol, o enrocamento de protecção não conseguiu suster a fúria das ondas, que voltaram a arrastar grandes calhaus em direcção à costa, assim como na praia da Calheta.
As condições do mar obrigaram ao cancelamento da viagem do Lobo Marinho prevista para hoje, à semelhança do que já aconteceu ontem. As viagens são retomadas amanhã de manhã.
Devido ao vento forte, a Madeira está debaixo de um alerta laranja. Contudo, as operações no Aeroporto decorreram com normalidade, embora com alguns pequenos atrasos. Para hoje, não são esperadas grandes melhorias no tempo, mas na parte da manhã os aguaceiros serão mais moderados. Segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia, na parte da tarde o regime será de aguaceiros e o vento ainda vai soprar forte, mas com menos intensidade que ontem. O aviso laranja poderá passar a amarelo ou até mesmo desaparecer".


----------



## alex vieria (16 Fev 2010 às 12:12)

Bom dia, durante a noite e manhã houve periodos de chuva fraca e moderada pontualmente. O vento já acalmou mas durante a noite ainda era intenso mas já de manhã foi acalmando!!! Actualmente o ceú é pouco nublado onde brilha o sol mas por vezes surgem breves periodos de aguaceiros fracos e moderados mas é de curta duração. A direcção do vento mudou de WSW para NWe N, portanto o litoral sul, estão a ser protegidas pelo maciço central, o mar esta mais calmo, graças a mudança do vento.

Tempo actual as 12h

Temperatura:19ºC
HR: 77%
Vento: N a 13 km/h com rajadas as 4h de 34,2km/h de W
Pressão: 998.0 mb
Precipitação acumulada desde as 00h: 3,2mm


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Fev 2010 às 15:53)

Boa tarde!

Dia frio com céu muito nublado!

Tmin - 10,2ºC
Tmax - 14.5ºC

Actual :

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
terça-feira, 16 de Fevereiro de 2010 14:53:33

Temperature (°C):
Current          13,9
Trend (per hour) -0,2
Average today    12,1
Wind chill       13,9
Humidex       16,0
Dew Point        11,8
Rel Humidity     87%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     0,0 ---
Average Speed    0,0 ---

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      2,4
Total yesterday  8,4
Total this month 130,2
Total this year  185,4

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1002,3
Trend (per hour) -0,3


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2010 às 00:34)

*Derrocadas e queda de árvores em S. Miguel*


> Os ventos fortes e as chuvas intensas que atingem a ilha açoriana de S. Miguel desde a madrugada de hoje provocaram derrocadas de terras e a queda de árvores no concelho da Ribeira Grande, motivando a interrupção temporária da circulação em duas estradas
> 
> Uma fonte dos Bombeiros da Ribeira Grande disse à Agência Lusa que estiveram temporariamente obstruídas a via de acesso à Lagoa do Fogo e o troço da estrada regional que liga as freguesias da Lomba da Maia à Ribeira Funda.
> 
> ...


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (17 Fev 2010 às 03:16)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Derrocadas e queda de árvores em S. Miguel*



O mau tempo tem fustigado severamente a  ilha de São Miguel e em particular a zona Leste da Ilha com imensas derrocadas e várias enchentes devido às fortes chuvas.

Exemplo disso foi ontem a Ribeira do Guilherme( Nordeste) ter enchido de forma torrencial o seu leito e e ter inundado diversos moinhos de água da "Boca da Ribeira" (foz da mesma ribeira e zona balnear junto à costa)

Além disso há que salientar que os vales abruptos e muito declivosos do Nordeste estão completamente saturados de água, o que com certeza propiciará a novas quebradas de terras. 

Alerta para quem caminha na estrada norte em direcção ao Concelho do Nordeste onde se encontram vários cursos de água a desaguarem nas estradas, e vindo das montanhas declivosas da Tronqueira.

Neste momento uma ou outra trovoada e começa a chover novamente aqui no Nordeste onde me encontro actualmente.
Essa noite segundo os meteorologistas será acompanhada por chuva e aguaceiros fortes devido à formação de uma nova depressão entre São Miguel e Santa Maria. Melhorias a partir de amanhã e posteriormente na 6 feira são esperadas chuvas torrenciais, trovoadas e vento muito forte.

11 graus é a temperatura máxima nesse momento por aqui.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (17 Fev 2010 às 03:41)

Boa noite novamente!

Por aqui muita pedra de granizo acompanhada por chuva forte!

Uma ou outra Trovoada fraca ouve-se pelo céu.

Registo já uma máxima de 9 graus por aqui.

P.S. Pelo Pico da Vara deve de estar bastante gélido...


----------



## Sunderlandz (17 Fev 2010 às 10:41)

Bom dia
Sigo neste momento com céu geralmente muito nublado e chuva fraca desde as 10h

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *14.1ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *70%*
Pressão Atmosférica -  *999 hpa*
Vento -  *fraco E/SE *
Precipitação -  *1.5 mm* (desde as 10h)


----------



## Hazores (17 Fev 2010 às 11:08)

bom dia

tenho andado com problemas de internet, por isso a minha reduzida participação por aqui.

neste momentoo céu pouco nublado, frio e o vento fraco.


----------



## Rog (17 Fev 2010 às 12:30)

Bom dia,
Por aqui também chuva fraca, num total de 4mm.
11ºC e 98%HR

Aproxima-se nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical, possibilidade de trovoadas para a tarde.


----------



## Rog (17 Fev 2010 às 12:31)

profgeo disse:


> boa noit epessoal! alguem me pode dizer onde esta, o relatório climático da Madeira do Instituto de Meteorologia, no site, pois nao encontro.
> 
> obrigado



podes ver aqui http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/notici...oticias/textos/IM_inicia_relclimaMadeira.html


----------



## Sunderlandz (17 Fev 2010 às 12:37)

Sigo neste momento com céu geralmente muito nublado e chuva moderada a forte.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *14.1ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *73%*
Pressão Atmosférica -  *997 hpa*
Vento -  *fraco SW *
Precipitação -  *6.5 mm* (desde as 10h)

*Funchal - Lido*


----------



## Sunderlandz (17 Fev 2010 às 12:52)

Neste momento chove muito forte!


----------



## mcpa (17 Fev 2010 às 14:02)

Boas tardes,

Desculpem a minha ausencia mas tenho estado muito apertada de trabalho, mas sempre que posso venho dar uma espreitadela ao forum...

Neste momento ceu nublado com algumas abertas.

De salientar que nestes ultimos dias tem chovido imenso, pelo menos em S. Miguel, e tem provocado alguns pequenos deslizamentos de terras, mas se realmente chover como estão a prever para os proximos dias, acreditem que a situação cá vai ser complicada porque os solos já estão saturados de agua...

Agora é esperar para ver...


----------



## AnDré (17 Fev 2010 às 14:20)

Bastante chuva, na última hora, nas vertentes sul da ilha da Madeira:








O mar continua bastante agitado.
Lido


----------



## alex vieria (17 Fev 2010 às 14:32)

Boa tarde, depois de uma manhã com chuvas pontualmente forte registei desde as 00h até agora: *18,6 mm*, depois do GFS ontem a tarde a retirar precipitação para Câmara de lobos e Funchal, afinal um rotundo engano!!! A temperatura mínima de hoje de madrugada foi a mais baixa do mês de Fevereiro registei *13,7ºC*, a temperatura continua relativamente baixa para os nossos padrões normais, talvez hoje vou bater o record de temperatura Max mais baixa deste ano, se continuar assim. A chuva foi intensa entre as 12h e 13h, o vento anda relativamente calmo, com rajadas pontuais!!! Hoje a tarde continuara o tempo chuvoso talvez surjam trovoadas!!! A chuva nos acompanha desde o sábado e todos os dias a feito presencia, já lá vão 4 dias de precipitação

Tempo actual 14:15h

Temperatura 16,8ºC
HR: 95%
Vento: SW a 9 km/h com rajadas de W 21,4 km/h
Pressão: 997.0 mb
Precipitação acumulada: *18,6mm*, estou quase à atingir a fasquia de 200mm neste mês


----------



## alex vieria (17 Fev 2010 às 15:01)

Forte actividade eléctrica ao largo da Ilha da Madeira a uns 150-200Km das nossas costas, existe forte possibilidade de sermos atingidos por esta actividade é só esperar. Talvez final da tarde chegue por cá!!!

Actualmente chuviscos!!! Depois de 1h de acalmia!!!


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (17 Fev 2010 às 16:00)

mcpa disse:


> Boas tardes,
> 
> Desculpem a minha ausencia mas tenho estado muito apertada de trabalho, mas sempre que posso venho dar uma espreitadela ao forum...
> 
> ...



Verdade amiga!

Os populares daqui do Nordeste dizem que desde o princípio do ano tem chovido todos os dias em São Miguel, e apenas com uma interrupção de uma semana e meia.

Aqui no Nordeste que é um concelho muito montanhoso e um dos mais montanhosos dos Açores, existem derrocadas por tudo o que é sitio.
Ontem caiu muito granizo por aqui com alguma trovoada e as ruas que vão dar para o Pico da Vara amanheceram com as suas margens brancas.
Tem chovido muito por aqui.
Agora graças a Deus estamos com uma breve crista anti ciclónica depois da depressão que se formou ontem à noite entre S.Miguel e Santa Maria e que agora se desloca para o Continente.

6 feira estão a prever tempo tempestuoso que terá maior energia na zona dos Açores, devido ao cavamento de vários sistemas depressionários que irão estagnar no nosso arquipélago por alguns dias. O nosso arquipélago está a nadar por tudo o que é sitio. Várias ribeiras, lagoas e lagoeiros dos Açores estão a transbordar pelas costuras. Os meteorologistas dizem que esse ano tem sido implacável a nível de chuvas nos Açores.


A chover assim haverá novamente desgraças. Oxalá não hajam mais mortes.

Sigo com céu a alternar com algumas abertas e 13 graus de máxima.


----------



## alex vieria (17 Fev 2010 às 17:10)

Segundo as imagens, com a evolução do trajecto das trovoadas associadas a perturbação que cruza as Canarias e Madeira, não vamos a ser atingidos e por pouco, aranha só parte das desertas e vai rumo as costas marroquinas e golfo de Cádis, talvez Algarve seja apanhada pelo caminho!!!

Será mesmo a roçar, não apanharemos o pior, ainda bem!!! Isto esta tudo saturado por tanta agua nos solos. Muita água faz mal!!!

  A seta indica a sua possível deslocação!!! Não sei que opinam vocês!!!

Imagem ás 17H


----------



## Sunderlandz (17 Fev 2010 às 17:30)

Depois de uma manhã chuvosa, neste momento sigo apenas com céu muito nublado.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *16.5ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *68%*
Pressão Atmosférica -  *991 hpa*
Vento -  *fraco SW *
Precipitação -  *13.5 mm* (desde as 10h)


----------



## Sunderlandz (17 Fev 2010 às 21:51)

Boa noite
Sigo com chuva fraca.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *13.9ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *73%*
Pressão Atmosférica -  *989 hpa*
Vento -  *fraco NE *
Precipitação -  *14 mm* (desde as 10h)


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (18 Fev 2010 às 00:28)

Boa noite!

Dia de céu nublado apresentando-se com abertas durante o dia e agora para o fim do dia aguaceiros. Há que salientar a sensação térmica que se faz sentir aqui pela zona nordeste. Muito frio aqui pelo Nordeste.

As terras aqui na zona Leste da ilha já não aguentam mais água.

Quem se dirige para o Concelho do Nordeste só se depara com inúmeros cursos de água a escorrerem pelas encostas dos vales e nas estradas públicas. As ribeiras estas estão tb a correr de forma torrencial e o corpo do individuo de 34 anos que foi arrastado pela ribeira na freguesia dos Fenais da Ajuda ainda não foi encontrado e tb porque o mar está muito revolto aqui na costa norte e cheio de lama, pedras e troncos.

Ainda hoje na RTP-Açores a meteorologista referiu que os solos estão muito saturados de água e os valores repostos já excederam em muito a média normal.

Há novamente um alerta de mau tempo para os Açores a partir de 6 feira à noite com chuvadas fortes e trovoadas e o vento vai aumentar significativamente de intensidade. O mau tempo terá início essa próxima 6 feira e prolongar-se-á por toda a próxima semana.

Lá vêm de novo mais derrocadas  

Registo neste momento uma máxima de 8.9


----------



## Sunderlandz (18 Fev 2010 às 09:41)

Bom dia
Neste momento sigo com céu geralmente muito nublado, chuva e vento por vezes forte.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *12.9ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *69%*
Pressão Atmosférica -  *992 hpa*
Vento -  *moderado a forte N/NE *
Precipitação -  *14 mm* (desde as 07h)

Machico


----------



## alex vieria (18 Fev 2010 às 10:18)

Bom dia!!!, Esta ser um dilúvio!!! De 1h para cá mais ou menos com Chuva forte durante meia hora, acumulação em menos de 1h, *16mm*, estou com temperatura actual de 13,9ºC. Vento com rajadas de 63,4km/h. 

Que se passou em um momento a outro isto ficou um pão demonium!!! A ribeira esta mesmo com uma crescida algo parecido ao dia 02 de Fevereiro!!!

Estou ouvir grandes pedregulhos a descer ribeira baixo!!!


Tempo actual as 10h

Temperatura: 13,9ºC
Rel. Humidade: 98%
Vento: NNW a 34,9 km/h,  com rajadas de 63,4 km/h WNW
Pressão: 993.9 mb
Acumulação desde as 00h: 29,6mm


----------



## alex vieria (18 Fev 2010 às 10:25)

Chuva forte com grandes acumulações de nas zonas montanhosas da ilha e zona Oeste da Ilha.


----------



## jonhfx (18 Fev 2010 às 10:34)

Bom dia.
Aqui na zona é um autentico diluvio
Vento e chuva forte.
Não há electricidade ( o portátil ainda desenrasca).
Precipitação: 59.3mm ( desde as 0:00)
Pressão: 997 Hpa
Temperatura: 10,8 ºC
O vento destruiu o anemômetro 
Agora tenho de ir para o Funchal trabalhar, espero que a estrada não esteja fechada na Madalena do Mar...

P.S- Nova estação a caminho, La Crosse WS2357


----------



## alex vieria (18 Fev 2010 às 11:09)

Caiu a electricidade aqui durante 5 minutos, Continuo com chuva moderada e pontualmente forte. O vento acalmou um pouco!!! A temperatura baixou para os 13,5ºC, não é normal aqui na Madeira as 11h da manhã termos está temperatura tão agreste perto da hora de almoço!!!

Não consigo explicação porque IM não colocou em alerta amarelo por chuvas, penso que o alerta era pertinente, face a realidade actual aqui. Madeira não é só funchal. só colocou alerta amarelo para o vento e ondulação!!!


----------



## Sunderlandz (18 Fev 2010 às 11:21)

Neste momento chove com menos intensidade e o vento abrandou ligeiramente.
Por volta das 08 horas tivemos um corte de energia (pelo menos em Machico e na zona baixa do Funchal) e chegou pelas 09:30m. As causas desse corte de energia é que ainda não sabemos, mas se foi por causa do mau tempo, logo saberemos!
Pelas imagens de satelite, parece que as nuvens estão a dissipar-se e talvez teremos melhorias já a partir da tarde. Mas voltará no Sábado! Segundo as previsões...

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *13.1ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *71%*
Pressão Atmosférica -  *997 hpa*
Vento -  *moderado N *
Precipitação -  *19 mm* (desde as 07h)


----------



## Sunderlandz (18 Fev 2010 às 11:25)

alex vieria disse:


> Não consigo explicação porque IM não colocou em alerta amarelo por chuvas, penso que o alerta era pertinente, face a realidade actual aqui. Madeira não é só funchal. só colocou alerta amarelo para o vento e ondulação!!!



Eles colocaram o alerta amarelo de chuva para a Madeira entre as 04h e as 09h da manhã de hoje, e até agora não houve mais actualização! Só colocam o alerta depois de passar a tempestade!


----------



## AnDré (18 Fev 2010 às 11:53)

35,1mm das 8h às 9h, no Areeiro!








O mar em volta da ilha, está totalmente castanho...


----------



## jonhfx (18 Fev 2010 às 12:12)

> Madeira ficou às escuras
> Trovoada na origem do 'apagão'
> Data: 18-02-2010
> 
> ...



Não senti nem ouvi nenhuma trovoada


----------



## alex vieria (18 Fev 2010 às 12:12)

Sigo com chuva fraca de momento, parece que o pior já passou, porque consigo visualizar que a uns 10km no mar na costa do sul da Ilha no SWS, esta abrir abertas, por isso confirmou sunderlandz, parece que as nuvens estão aos poucos a dispersar!!!

Foi agora ao Funchal, passei pela baixa de Câmara de Lobos e junto ao futuro centro de saúde da freguesia, existe uma derrocada de alguma dimensão que apanho o passeio e alguns estacionamentos de riscas azuis, tinha uma extensão de 10 mts de comprimentos e tinhas rochas do tamanho de um carro!!!


----------



## AnDré (18 Fev 2010 às 12:26)

> *Mau tempo afecta movimento no aeroporto e ligações marítimas na Madeira *
> 
> O mau tempo está hoje a afectar o movimento no Aeroporto Internacional da Madeira e já impediu que dois aviões aterrassem no Funchal, tendo de alterar a rota para Porto Santo.
> 
> ...


Público


----------



## alex vieria (18 Fev 2010 às 12:30)

Desculpa esfarrapada, do presidente da electricidade da Madeira. Querem ditar areia aos olhos do povo com desculpas baratas. Não houve nenhuma actividade eléctrica aqui na Ilha, segundo os mapas não!!! Eu também não ouvi!!!


----------



## Sunderlandz (18 Fev 2010 às 12:33)

jonhfx disse:


> Não senti nem ouvi nenhuma trovoada



Essa suposta trovoada deixa muito a desejar!!!
Só se foi algum relâmpago bem forte.
Bem na minha zona demorou cerca de 1h:30 minutos.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Fev 2010 às 13:18)

*“meus caros não saiam do tema”*

Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2010


----------



## Sunderlandz (18 Fev 2010 às 13:21)

Gerofil disse:


> Por favor, este é um tópico de acompanhamento da situação meteorológica e não uma caixinha para deixar recados para entidades terceiras. Por acaso já fizeram chegar as vossas lamúrias directamente às entidades visadas? Eu espero que sim...



Boa tarde para ti também Gerofil!

Com o devido respeito acho que ninguém está com lamúrias!
Apenas estamos a comentar sobre o sucedido. 
cumps


----------



## alex vieria (18 Fev 2010 às 13:47)

boa tarde, aqui o sol quere espreitar, já deixou de chover a 30 minutos atras, a melhoria veio para se instalar!!! ainda bem que é assim. Mas a temperatura contínua baixa!!! Tenho um amigo do meu primo que dize que caiu granizada e alguns flocos de neve no pico arriero!!! ele trabalha no "Poiso" a uns 1400 mts de alt. ele dize que lá que foi um temporal, caiu granizo durante uns 15 minutos


----------



## profgeo (18 Fev 2010 às 14:44)

boas pessoal!!!! boa aqui a chuva ja deu um descanso!!!

ja ha neve nas serras madeirenses, pena a cam do areeiro nao funcionar


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (18 Fev 2010 às 15:28)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Eles colocaram o alerta amarelo de chuva para a Madeira entre as 04h e as 09h da manhã de hoje, e até agora não houve mais actualização! Só colocam o alerta depois de passar a tempestade!



É típico! Como de costume!
Já estamos habituados. Eles têm sempre a tendência para colocar os "raios" dos alertas só depois de passar a tempestade... Por isso que eu nunca me fiei em alertas...

Por aqui noite muito fria. A geada foi uma constante pelas várias ruas e canadas agrícolas do concelho do Nordeste. Alguns aguaceiros caíram tb durante a noite.

Os moinhos de água localizados à beira das várias ribeiras do concelho estão parcialmente inundados e parados pela subida repentina das águas das ribeiras. Só os moinhos da Lomba da Fazenda e os da Achada escaparam ao aumento do caudal das ribeiras visto situarem-se em zonas adjacentes às ribeiras de forma mais elevada.

Por agora céu a alternar com abertas mas está muito fresquinho. Registo uma máxima de 13 graus por aqui.

Essa pequena pausa de bom tempo pelos vistos é por pouco tempo porque já consigo ver cirros e cirro-cúmulos que antecedem os temporais, lá para a zona centro e Oeste da ilha.

Mau tempo nos Açores já a partir de amanhã com chuva forte e trovoada. Pelos modelos a semana vai ser toda ela instável aqui pelos Açores com chuva e trovoada.


----------



## Vince (18 Fev 2010 às 15:37)

Acredito que tenha sido talvez o vento e não a trovoada o responsável pelo blackout, era suposto que esta manhã durante um curto espaço de tempo os ventos nas terras altas da Madeira fossem muito fortes com o cavamento momentâneo da depressão.


*Vento 850hPa   9:00z (cerca de 1350/1400 metros a essa hora)*






Temos um membro aqui da Madeira que trabalha no sector eólico da Ilha, talvez ele nos possa trazer mais dados sobre o assunto.


----------



## AnDré (18 Fev 2010 às 15:48)

Quando pus os valores da precipitação de manhã, nem reparei na intensidade do vento. Mas foi ver agora, e das 8h50 às 9h00, o *vento médio* em Caniçal/S. Lourenço, foi de *88,2km/h*.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (18 Fev 2010 às 15:48)

Acabei de me informar agora por meio de familiares que Santa Maria está-se a ver relativamente muito próxima de São Miguel na costa sul lá ao longe. É um fenómeno raro e não muito comum e que só é possível se as condições atmosféricas permitirem: Descida da humidade relativa, descida da temperatura, ausência ou não de vento e menor condensação de nuvens no topo das ilhas. 

OFF-TOPIC: Dai que Gonçalo Velho no século XV, não tivesse visto São Miguel de Santa Maria e por isso que S.Miguel ficou 5 anos por ser descoberta porque as nuvens e os nevoeiros que a cobriam tornavam-na desconhecida, uma vez que ela só foi descoberta (ou redescoberta) por um escravo negro de Santa Maria que fugindo do seu dono refugiou-se no Pico Alto ( maior altitude de Santa Maria e visualizou uma terra maior a norte) 

Ainda mais raro mas não menos comum, e devido uma vez mais às condições atmosféricas, é ver-se por vezes da Bretanha ( zona mais ocidental de São Miguel) a Terceira lá ao longe... Os antigos até dizem que da Bretanha micaelense é possível ver-se o "rabo da Terceira". Quem quiser ver fotos impressionantes de São Miguel vista da terceira e de Santa Maria vista de São Miguel consulte aqui o tópico: 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/natureza-viagens/paisagens-dos-acores-4146-5.html

 Sempre que Santa Maria surge lá ao longe e como dizem os antigos "Santa Maria à vista, água na crista".

É um ditado antigo mas nunca falha e o que é certo é que eles dão temporal já para amanhã.

Continuo com céu com abertas. Muito nublado só para as serras e a temperatura continua nos seus 13 graus.


----------



## Hawk (18 Fev 2010 às 17:03)

> O vento vai continuar forte. No Caniçal e também em São Jorge há registo de uma rajada que atingiu os *150 km/h*.



In DN


----------



## Rog (18 Fev 2010 às 17:20)

Boa tarde,
Como já foi referido atrás, houve vento muito forte, em São Jorge a rajada máxima regista foi de 160 km/h e danificou o anemómetro, a partir daí ficou sem dados. Há registo de várias casas com telha levantada e árvores de grande porte que tombaram. 






















http://www.navegadormensal.com/noticias/fev10/vento-forte/


----------



## alex vieria (18 Fev 2010 às 17:28)

Citação do DN da Madeira.


*"Pior já passou 

Chuva regressa no sábado 

Data: 18-02-2010   

O pior já passou, em termos de precipitação, a garantia é do delegado do Instituto de Meteorologia na Madeira. Em declarações à TSF, Vítor Prior adiantou que para o final do dia está prevista uma melhoria significativa do estado do tempo. 

Para sexta-feira não está prevista chuva para a Madeira.

Nas últimas horas foram registados valores de precipitação na ordem dos 62 milímetros.

O vento vai continuar forte. No Caniçal e também em São Jorge há registo de uma rajada que atingiu os 150 km/h. 

Quanto à queda de neve, Vítor Prior não confirma a informação do Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil que dava conta de uma camada de 20 centímetros".*




Parece que ainda não confirmaram queda de neve com tal dimensão.

Mas confirmou que caiu neve, mas não chego aos 20cms como alguns relatam!!! Um amigo dize que existe neve, mas não é assim para além. Dize que a sua magnitude foi como é de costume. "Alguma neve" atenção é o relato de um terceiro!!!


----------



## jonhfx (18 Fev 2010 às 17:45)

[url disse:
			
		

> http://www.navegadormensal.com/noticias/fev10/vento-forte/[/url]



Um reparo, essa estação que referes com "63 mm" de precipitação entre as 0 e as 12 h de hoje, não fica no Estreito de Câmara de Lobos, mas sim no *Estreito da Calheta*, logo após a saída que dá Jardim do Mar, perto da ponte que passa sobre a dita via expresso.

De facto as imagens são impressionantes


----------



## alex vieria (18 Fev 2010 às 18:28)

Não são meus dados da minha estação meterologica, meu caro  jonhfx, os 62 mm que referi é uma citação do DN da Madeira e não sei qual é estação, as acredito que seja na calheta, porque o maior pico de precipitação aconteceu pelos teus lados, eu só ultrapasso pouco mais de 35,3mm na minha estação.

A ok já percebi é uma citação do link do rog


estou ficar loiro!!!! lolol


----------



## jonhfx (18 Fev 2010 às 18:31)

alex vieria disse:


> Não são meus dados da minha estação meterologica, meu caro  jonhfx, os 62 mm que referi é uma citação do DN da Madeira e não sei qual é estação, as acredito que seja na calheta, porque o maior pico de precipitação aconteceu pelos teus lados, eu só ultrapasso pouco mais de 35,3mm na minha estação.



Alex...estava só a corrigir a informação do site do Rog, nada a ver com a tua estação.
As chuvas foram mais intensas na zona Oeste desta vez, as do inicio do mês foram mais intensas pelo Leste.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (18 Fev 2010 às 21:02)

Boa noite!


Segundo o boletim meteorológico de há 3 minutos da RTP-Açores prevê-se para amanhã e durante a noite de amanhã chuva forte e acompanhada de Trovoada para os Grupos Central e Oriental dos Açores devido à passagem de dois sistemas frontais seguidos e associados a uma depressão em fase de cavamento na zona dos Açores.

Para Domingo prevê-se a continuação de aguaceiros acompanhados por Trovoadas e o vento vai aumentar de intensidade devido a vários núcleos complexos que irão permanecer pelos Açores.


Por aqui agora na zona Leste da ilha céu muito nublado e uma máxima de 10.3 graus


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Fev 2010 às 22:46)

Boa noite!

Aqui pela Lagoa manhã fria com o dia apresentar-se com boas abertas! Vento fraco.
Tmin -8,3ºC
Tmax - 17,9ºC

Actual - 10,9ºC


----------



## Vince (18 Fev 2010 às 22:54)

O Pico ontem, dia 17:





(c) André Nunes





(c) André Nunes


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (18 Fev 2010 às 23:02)

Parabéns pelas espectaculares fotos Vince 

De facto os dias têm estado bastante frios aqui pelos Açores.

Vamos lá ver se cai mais alguma granizada aqui pelo Nordeste como caiu abundantemente anteontem e assim consigo tirar umas fotos porreiras do Pico da Vara para postar aqui também 

Registo aqui uma máxima de 9.8 em Santo António do Nordestinho


----------



## Sunderlandz (19 Fev 2010 às 00:08)

Boa noite
Sigo com céu nublado e por vezes com chuva fraca que supostamente será de neve nos picos mais altos.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *12.4ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *68%*
Pressão Atmosférica -  *1011 hpa*
Vento -  *fraco N *
Precipitação Total -  *22.5 mm*


----------



## Sunderlandz (19 Fev 2010 às 08:40)

Bom dia
Sigo com céu limpo e uma manhã bem mais fresca que o habitual. Pelas 05 horas estavam 9.8ºc.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *10.9ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *66%*
Pressão Atmosférica -  *1015 hpa*
Vento -  *fraco N *
Precipitação -  *00 mm*


----------



## Hazores (19 Fev 2010 às 11:26)

bom dia,

o dia aqui pela ilha terceira amanheceu com uma chuva torrencial durante aproximadamente 2 horas das 6 às 8 da manhã, isto apenas na zona oeste e norte da ilha. digo isto porque apenas as ribeiras destas zonas estavam a correr fortemente, enquanto que as outras mais abaixo estavam praticamente secas.

segundo o climaat, na terra cha desde as 4h da manhã até às 9h30 cairam aproximadamente 40 mm de chuva.


----------



## alex vieria (19 Fev 2010 às 13:33)

Citação JN da Madeira

*"Na ordem dos 159,1 km/h 
Rajada mais forte foi sentida em São Jorge e Areeiro teve mais chuva



Entre as 9 horas do dia 17 e as 17 horas do dia de ontem, o Observatório Meteorológico do Funchal registou uma rajada da ordem dos 159,1 km/h, em São Jorge. Também no Caniçal, registo para uma outra de 155,1 Km/h, sendo que no Areeiro os aparelhos marcaram 139,6 Km/h. No Porto Santo, o vento chegou aos 100,8 km/h. Valores bem demonstrativos da força do vento durante o período em apreço.
No que toca à chuva, as estações do Areeiro e Calheta/Ponta do Pargo registaram a quantidade máxima de precipitação acumulada em 10 minutos. No primeiro, às 8:50 horas de ontem os aparelhos marcavam 6,2 mm, sendo que no segundo, às 20:30 horas de quarta, eram contabilizados 6,1 mm.
Quanto à precipitação acumulada, a estação do Areeiro atingiu os 128,2 mm, enquanto que a da Calheta/Ponta do Pargo ficou-se pelos 73,9 mm. O Porto Santo registou 65,8 mm.
Uma referência ainda para as temperaturas, sendo que a mínima foi de 1,5 graus Celsius no Areeiro (às 9:40) e a máxima de 18,7 no Funchal (15:30 horas).
Para os próximos dias, e tal como o JM já lhe deu conta na edição de ontem, não são esperadas grandes melhorias. Hoje, o céu apresentar-se-á com períodos de muito nublado, sendo o vento fraco. Depois, no sábado, voltam os aguaceiros, com o vento a soprar forte. Situação esta que se repete na segunda e na quinta da próxima semana. Melhorias só mesmo a partir do dia 27".  *


Houve muitas derrocadas de terras, lodo e arvores em todos os concelhos da Região Autónoma da Madeira. Existem 5 estradas ainda fechadas em toda a região.


O vento concentrou-se na parte Norte e Leste da Ilha, mas também as zonas montanhosas apanharam o misto de vento/chuva extremas

Enquanto a precipitação foi na zona Oeste e as zonas montanhosas do Paul da Serra e Maciço Central que registaram entre os 50mm e 130mm.

A temperatura mínima baixou muito na ilha toda. Na minha estação registei os 11,8 ºC.

O pico Areeiro chego mesmo aos 0ºC a queda de neve foi uma evidencia, cota mais baixa que chego foi de 1450 - 1500 mts.

O mar não dá tréguas ao litoral. O litoral esta ser engolida literalmente pelas fortes vagas, muitos prejuízos avultados e esta em causa a campanha de verão para os complexos balneares. Não há dinheiro para tanto prejuízo, devido a grande corte no orçamento regional.  

Foto da neve no acesso ao pico areeiro, precisamente chão da lagoa.








1º pag de DN madeira.


----------



## Dan (19 Fev 2010 às 14:25)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Acabei de me informar agora por meio de familiares que Santa Maria está-se a ver relativamente muito próxima de São Miguel na costa sul lá ao longe. É um fenómeno raro e não muito comum e que só é possível se as condições atmosféricas permitirem: Descida da humidade relativa, descida da temperatura, ausência ou não de vento e menor condensação de nuvens no topo das ilhas.



Vivi alguns anos em Santa Maria e consegui ver, dos Anjos, de vez em quando São Miguel. Claro que as condições meteorológicas tinham de ser muito favoráveis, o que não é nada fácil.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (19 Fev 2010 às 16:57)

Dan disse:


> Vivi alguns anos em Santa Maria e consegui ver, dos Anjos, de vez em quando São Miguel. Claro que as condições meteorológicas tinham de ser muito favoráveis, o que não é nada fácil.



Viveste em Santa Maria? Muito bem   Também cheguei a viver lá uns meses e no Pico também. Conheço as ilhas todas 

Adoro Santa Maria. É a ilha do sol e com as casinhas algarvias alegres e coloridas espalhadas pelos montes e vales  

São Miguel vê-se bem a partir dos Anjos e da localidade do Norte e Lagoinhas também. Mas não é assim tão fácil ver-se até porque Santa Maria é a ilha mais meridional dos Açores.

Se quiseres dar uma espreitadela no Tópico Paisagens dos Açores tem lá lindas fotos sobre Santa Maria também 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/natureza-viagens/paisagens-dos-acores-4146-5.html

Sigo com Chuva Forte aqui pela zona Leste. Algumas ribeiras hoje pela 1h da tarde voltaram a correr de forma torrencial aqui por Santo António do Nordestinho. 

Aliás fácil é para qualquer pessoa que de desloca de Ponta Delgada ou de outro qualquer concelho da ilha em direcção ao Nordeste e vêr as inúmeras cascatas que se precipitam a partir da freguesia da Salga em diante, pelos caminhos.

O vento também começa a soprar forte aqui.

Pressão atmosférica aqui pelos 1001 HP e registo uma máxima de 12º


----------



## jonhfx (19 Fev 2010 às 22:25)

Boa Noite.
Temperatura actual: 10,1ºC
Pressão: 1014 Hpa
Vento: 4,7 Km/h  Este
Humidade: 81%
A chuva ai vêm...


----------



## alex vieria (19 Fev 2010 às 22:30)

jonhfx disse:


> Boa Noite.
> Temperatura actual: 10,1ºC
> Pressão: 1014 Hpa
> Vento: 4,7 Km/h  Este
> ...




Já vejo que sim, para esta madrudada teremos já os efeitos da borrasca!!! penso que não vai ser para além, vai ser algo fraquinha, vamos la ver!!!


----------



## miguel (19 Fev 2010 às 22:45)

alex vieria disse:


> Já vejo que sim, para esta madrudada teremos já os efeitos da borrasca!!! penso que não vai ser para além, vai ser algo fraquinha, vamos la ver!!!



Fraquinho é que não vai ser!!! ao final da madrugada e durante a manha passa a parte mais activa por ai!


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (19 Fev 2010 às 22:59)

O dia por aqui foi chuvoso e ventoso.

Segundo as últimas previsões estas apontam para chuva forte nos Grupos Central e Oriental essa noite e madrugada.

Posteriormente os Açores ficarão sob a acção conjunta de 2 depressões complexas e algumas linhas de instabilidade associadas que possivelmente trarão Trovoadas.

Alias, segundo os modelos do ImapWeather prevê-se várias descargas eléctricas a aproximarem-se dos Açores

http://imapweather.com/

Pressão atmosférica de 998HP

Temperatura local 14 graus


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Fev 2010 às 23:07)

Boa noite!

Dia de céu geralmente muito nublado com periodos de chuva por vezes moderada pela tarde.

Tmin - 11,6ºC
Tmax - 16,8ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
sexta-feira, 19 de Fevereiro de 2010 22:03:42

Temperature (°C):
Current          16,2
Trend (per hour) -0,2
Average today    15,2
Wind chill       16,2
Humidex       20,3
Dew Point        15,4
Rel Humidity     95%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     0,0 ---
Average Speed    0,0 ---

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      5,7
Total yesterday  0,6
Total this month 144,3
Total this year  199,5

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1001,9
Trend (per hour) -0,6


----------



## alex vieria (20 Fev 2010 às 00:21)

miguel disse:


> Fraquinho é que não vai ser!!! ao final da madrugada e durante a manha passa a parte mais activa por ai!



Desculpa não reparei na actualização dos mapas, tomei como base nos mapas do run 12z gfs, que não era nada em especial, mas afinal com o run 18z gfs e entre outros mapas, estão colocar mais precipitação a Madeira, Tens razão temos grandes possibilidades de apanhar a parte mais activa da borrasca. Esta borrasca pode alimentar-se das aguas relativamente quentes, do nosso mar que estão por volta dos 19ºC e 19,5ºC, não é normal nesta época termos uma temperatura de mar assim, normalmente deveria estar nos 17ºC. 

Tempo actual 00h.

Temperatura: 14,9ºC
HR: 72%
Vento de WSW: 19,4 km/h
Pressão: 1014.9 mb com tendência a descer.
Precipitação acumulada: 00mm

A humidade aos poucos esta aumentar e a pressão a descer, quer dizer que a borrasca esta a caminho!!! Por volta das 2h-5h estará em acção, talvez ao meio-dia ou antes em plena horas da manhã o ponto mais instável da borrasca a entrar em acção!!!

Vejo que borrasca se aproxima com muita velocidade para nossa Ilha. Deve estar acompanhada de fortes ventos!!!


----------



## alex vieria (20 Fev 2010 às 03:12)

Deu-se início a chuva por cá!!! Eram 2h 30 min da madrugada, que começo cair os primeiros pingos, depois eram as 2h 47min a chuva tornou-se mais intensa e persistente, com chuva franca até ao momento, foi a partir de ai que comecei a acumular precipitação nessa preciso momento, quando visualizei no monitor da estação. Actualmente as 3h *0,2mm*.

Enquanto o vento esta muito calmo, com rajadas nada em especial por agora!!! Vamos lá ver as próximas horas!!!

A temperatura estacionou entre os 15,1ºC e 15,3ºC, penso que não vai baixar mais!!! a mudança do vento não permite baixar mais!!! Temos influência dos ventos do mar, portanto também é uma questão de horas as vagas no mar aumentar.



Tempo actual 3h da madrugada

Temperatura 15,2ºc
HR: 80%
Vento: vento médio de WSW 12,8 km/h com rajadas de SW a 24 km/h
Pressão: 1012.8 mb tendência a descer!!!
Precipitação acumulada: 0,2mm


----------



## Knyght (20 Fev 2010 às 03:20)

Boas Alex,

Por cá confirmo aumento do vento após as 00h andando já pelos 75km/h nas zonas mais altas


----------



## alex vieria (20 Fev 2010 às 03:32)

Knyght disse:


> Boas Alex,
> 
> Por cá confirmo aumento do vento após as 00h andando já pelos 75km/h nas zonas mais altas



Acredito!!! aqui aos 100mts de alt o vento não é nada em especial, mas a cinco minutos para cá vejo que o vento médio esta aumentar para os 19,7 km/h, registei mais uma rajada de 28,9 km/h, vamos la ver Knyght!!! zona altas são zonas altas apanham com tudo!!! Com chuvadas, ventos, frios, nevoeiros etc!!! sei o que é porque tenho uma irmã que mora nos 600 mts de alt e eu trabalho na escola do estreito de Cª de lobos que fica a uns 490 mts de alt mas apanha o vento do vale dos socorridos que vem directo do pico arieero!!!, as salas actualmente são um gelo, eu dou aulas lá com cascol!!!


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (20 Fev 2010 às 03:32)

Boa noite!

Por aqui chove a potes. Torrentes de água é o que se vê por aqui pelas estradas do concelho do Nordeste. O vento está a soprar muito forte tb.
 Pela ultima análise confirma-se tb a aproximação de várias descargas eléctricas em direcção aos Açores. São provavelmente as linhas de instabilidade que a meteorologia dos Açores previa.

Pressão 992 HP

Temperatura actual: 12 graus


----------



## Knyght (20 Fev 2010 às 03:55)

Começa a chover bem no Palheiro Ferreiro, o vento para já estabilizou.


----------



## jonhfx (20 Fev 2010 às 03:55)

Boas noites...
Vento com rajadas de 42km/h de Sudoeste
Pressão: 1010 Hpa
Precipitação: 2,5mm desde as 0:00
Temperatura: 10 ºC
E um valente susto, acordei com o vento a "fechar o tapa sol"
Até amanha.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (20 Fev 2010 às 04:17)

Precipitação acumulada até ao momento:

Ponta Delgada:

[URL=http://img132.imageshack.us/i/obssuperficie140000512p.png/]
	
[/URL]


Nordeste:

[URL=http://img40.imageshack.us/i/obssuperficie140000932p.png/]
	
[/URL]


Continua a chover forte aqui na zona Leste e o vento está a acender-se mais forte.

Pressão: 992 hPa (A descer) 

Humidade:  94%

Vento: Forte de Sul (40-65km/h) com rajadas até 75km/h

Temperatura local: 13 graus


O Grupo Oriental dos Açores está em alerta amarelo devido à previsão de chuva forte até sensivelmente às 6.00 locais


----------



## Knyght (20 Fev 2010 às 04:40)

Vento começa a ter rajadas de 85km/h em altitude!
100km/h 05:13h


----------



## jonhfx (20 Fev 2010 às 09:46)

Bom dia.
E continua a chover...
Precipitação desde as 0:00: 42,7 mm
Pressão: 1005 Hpa
Vento: 19,4 Km/h, rajada 39,6 km/h Sudoeste 
Temperatura: 13,7 ºC


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Fev 2010 às 10:23)

Alerta -vermelho para a Madeira!!!
Fonte: I.M


----------



## Thomar (20 Fev 2010 às 10:26)

Aviso meteorologico do IM:
– Alerta vermelho devido á quantidade de precipitação, para o arquipelago da Madeira.


----------



## alex vieria (20 Fev 2010 às 10:29)

Desgraças aqui, o pá, o prédio vizinho entra agua pela garagem, a ribeira em frente transbordou, o meu quintal inundado com tanta agua que vem dos terrenos, que não tem tempo para absorver tanta agua impressionante!!! caiu 29mm em 1h aqui, nunca aconteceu isto!!! a ribeira transbordou as obras da futura estrada!!! A serio nunca vi isto por cá. Tudo a rebentar pelas costuras de tanta agua. Vai ver desgraças de certeza por menos por cá em Câmara de Lobos.

Tirei algumas fotos, mas a Câmara fotográfica não tem pilhas, e não tenho aqui em casa!!!
Só tirei umas quatro, mas a Câmara Fotográfica já não tem vida!!!


Isto esta negro, o céu esta mesmo fechado e  carregado, parece que fosse 6:30 da Manhã.


O prédio treme, com a ribeira de tal crescida que esta. As pessoas estão de baldes e esfregonas limpando a desgraça frente a casa!!! Lodo!!!


È mesmo alerta laranja, mas arranhado o alerta vermelho!!!


----------



## Sunderlandz (20 Fev 2010 às 10:32)

Bom dia
Sigo com céu geralmente muito nublado, chuva e vento forte.
Bem pessoal na ultima hora cairam cerca de 52 mm no Funchal. Impressionante!!!

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *16.4ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *75%*
Pressão Atmosférica -  *1001 hpa*
Vento -  *forte S *
Precipitação -  *32 mm*

Machico -


----------



## alex vieria (20 Fev 2010 às 10:35)

Deus nos acuda!!! não queremos mais aguas!!!
a serio já não podemos com tanta chuvas, os terrenos estão saturados.... não!!!

este mau tempo sai-a quanto antes!!!

Meus colegas do forum, isto esta mesmo feio!!! a chuva continua, a 1h atras deu um pico de chuva impressionante que mal consegui ver 3mts de distancia.

Como estarão as zonas altas, aqui em baixo é uma desgraça, lá em cima não sei mas não sera bom, porque baixa muita agua das ribeiras, tive que haver chovido muito bem lá encima!!!!


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Fev 2010 às 10:41)

Boa sorte e que tudo não passe de um susto...


----------



## Sunderlandz (20 Fev 2010 às 10:43)

Chove torrencialmente por estes lados!!!

20 minutos depois!


----------



## Knyght (20 Fev 2010 às 10:52)

Oiço a Ribeira de Santa Luzia, à 150metros que não me deixa dormir, que parece que já transbordou junto aos horários do Funchal.
Isto não está nada fácil!!!


----------



## profgeo (20 Fev 2010 às 11:06)

bom dia pessoal...... xoveee torrencialmenteeeee e o vento esta a soprar com rajadas incriveis. nunca vi isto assim!!

segundo relatos de um colega meu, a via rapida esta cortada e ha carros inundados em santa cruz!!!


----------



## Sunderlandz (20 Fev 2010 às 11:07)

Continua a chover torrencialmente!
As estradas transformaram-se em autenticos ribeiros. Nunca vi nada parecido!
Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *16.5ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *75%*
Pressão Atmosférica -  *1002 hpa*
Vento -  *fraco S *
Precipitação -  *47 mm*


----------



## Thomar (20 Fev 2010 às 11:18)

A situação aí deve ser realmente muito má, segundo se pode observar no site do IM (Gráficos de Observação), só no Funchal, *nas últimas 3 horas a quantidade de precipitação registada, foi de aproximadamente 90mm!!!*


----------



## profgeo (20 Fev 2010 às 11:18)

pessoal, ribeira no funchal transbordou


----------



## HotSpot (20 Fev 2010 às 11:28)

O que percebo pelos vossos relatos ao longo deste inverno tem havido grandes temporais, mas este é "o temporal".

Imagens e relatos impressionantes. A ver se a fera acalma antes de chegar aqui à noite...


----------



## Knyght (20 Fev 2010 às 11:30)

O barulho da Ribeira é cada vez mais intenso.

Caros colegas solicito que ninguém ligue para a EEM sem ter razões de maior e se for cortes de zonas, não esperem resolução fácil. Vou ver se como alguma coisa e conseguir descansar pois volto a estar de serviço a próxima madrugada e prometemos dar o nosso melhor!


----------



## profgeo (20 Fev 2010 às 11:32)

pois tivemos ... mas como este acho que nao!!!!! eu nunca vi o vento assim como esta agora!!! eu acho que as ribeiras no Funchal estão no limite mesmo,só espero que não aconteça nada!! os solos já estão mais que saturados... sei que a estradas cortadas, a via rápida ninguém anda para frente e para trás!!!!


----------



## trovoadas (20 Fev 2010 às 11:42)

52 mm em uma hora é muita fruta, nunca vi nenhum registo desses.
É deveras um registo mesmo , imressionante!!!
Espero que não haja muitos estragos pela Madeira hoje, nomeadamente a nível de flashfloods que na Madeira são sempre perigosas.


----------



## Knyght (20 Fev 2010 às 11:44)

trovoadas disse:


> 52 mm em uma hora é muita fruta, nunca vi nenhum registo desses.
> É deveras um registo mesmo , imressionante!!!
> Espero que não haja muitos estragos pela Madeira hoje, nomeadamente a nível de flashfloods que na Madeira são sempre perigosas.



*Já há Autotanques a serem arrastado pela Água. Jà devem existir mortos...
*
Informação Antena 1


----------



## HotSpot (20 Fev 2010 às 11:47)

Chuva intensa provoca o caos em vários pontos da Madeira

A chuva intensa que tem caído no arquipélago da Madeira está a provocar o caos em muitas zonas da ilha, afetou a circulação na via rápida e noutras vias de circulação, o movimento no Aeroporto e provocou derrocadas e inundações.

O vereador responsável pelo pelouro do Ambiente na câmara municipal do Funchal, Costa Neves, disse à Agência Lusa que a população do Vasco Gil, uma localidade na zona alta da cidade, está isolada devido às derrocadas na estrada da Eira do Serrado, «onde a queda de barrancos torna a situação perigosa».

O autarca referiu que a circulação na zona oeste da cidade, onde existe a maior concentração de hotéis, também está complicada, visto que um dos ribeiros da zona do Amparo, nas novas avenidas daquela localidade, foi mal direcionado, transbordou e arrastou pedras até à estrada Monumental.

Diário Digital / Lusa 

http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?section_id=13&id_news=436441


----------



## jonhfx (20 Fev 2010 às 11:54)

Parece que nas zona da Fernão de Ornelas / Mercado há prejuízos avultados, Ribeirão de São João, Quinta Falcão, etc...é mesmo muito grave. Esse autotanque dos bombeiros foi arrastado junto com vários carros na Rua Pedro José de Ornelas
Para estes lados está mais calmo, vou com *73 mm* desde as 0:00, e parece que não há sinal de abrandar, uma fotos daqui:


----------



## alex vieria (20 Fev 2010 às 11:59)

Entrou agua na garagem do meu predio e na caixa do elevador, o vento esta mesmo intenso!! rajadas de SSW de 84,8km/h, deus ajuda-nos, foi ao funchal a pouco, esta um caos a ribeira de são joao trasbordou, a estrada parece uma ribeira, os asfalto e adufas, tudo levantado, conduzir é uma proeça!!! muitas derrocadas, aqui mesmo a dez metros de casa o asfalto levatou uns 15 mts de extensão, total precipitação acumulada desde as 00h uns *93,5mm*.


Nunca vi tantas cascatas!!! em todo lado, existe estradas fechadas tanto em câmara de lobos, como no funchal, falei com os bombeiros, dize-me que não conseguem dar resposta a todas as ocorrências!!! Dize-me que existe uma pessoa desaparecida em uma derrocada no estreito de Cª de lobos. A via rapida foi encerrada ao nivel da Quinta Grande por uma derrocada que caiu para a via, tantos destroços espalhados nas estradas, vi muitas pessoas a limpar quintais, inundaçoes. 


Isto não esta nada Facil.... vou ajudar a meus vizinhos do predio para tirar agua da garagem tem 5cms. conseguiram desentupir a tempo as adufas da garagem.


Os terrenos não conseguem absorver tanta agua.


O vento actualmente mete medo, acompanhado de chuvas moderadas!!!


Que passe rapido isto, para depois contar o prejuizos que serão muitos.


----------



## profgeo (20 Fev 2010 às 12:06)

esta a passar n parte de cima da RTP m que ha ribeiras transbordadas e pontos que ruiram!


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Fev 2010 às 12:06)

As últimas notícias apontam para que o mau tempo aínda vai continuar por algumas horas...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Fev 2010 às 12:09)

Isoo ai para a madeira está mesmo mau


----------



## HotSpot (20 Fev 2010 às 12:11)

ferreira5 disse:


> As últimas notícias apontam para que o mau tempo aínda vai continuar por algumas horas...



Olhando para o SAT24, parece que pelo menos mais 2 horas de chuva moderada a forte...e isso é muito mau...


----------



## alex vieria (20 Fev 2010 às 12:11)

os horarios do Funchal, suspenderam as carreiras, por motivos de segurança!!! os transportes publicos foram suspensos!!! O centro comercial do Anadia, totalmente inundado!!! o pingo doce que fica no andar de baixo inundado!!!


O vento sopra forte!!!

Chuva continua, parece que não quere abrandar,
parece que fosse 6:00 da manhã devido ao tão escuro que está!!! O nevoeiro é intenso nas zonas altas, o nevoeiro baixo a uma cota de 200-150mts


----------



## Sunderlandz (20 Fev 2010 às 12:12)

Sigo com chuva moderada e muitas inundações.
Isto está um caos meus caros!!!

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *17.8ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *75%*
Pressão Atmosférica -  *1001 hpa*
Vento -  *fraco S *
Precipitação -  *61 mm*


----------



## grandeurso (20 Fev 2010 às 12:18)

Isto vale o que vale, mas familiares meus em St. antónio dizem que para o Vasco Gil e Três paus as coisas estão muito más, ouvindo-se muitos gritos nas casas e suspeitando-se de desaparecidos.


----------



## alex vieria (20 Fev 2010 às 12:20)

A estrada junto ao centro comercial dolce vita do Funchal esta ceder!!! inundou os seus estacionamentos.


A cota 40 fechou!!!

Tenho que ir, a casa da minha mãe , ja estou a meia hora a lhe ligar, esta morto o seu telemovel, tenho que ir in-loco. a minha mae mora ao pé de uma ribeira!!! estou com receios depois voltou!!!


----------



## Vince (20 Fev 2010 às 12:23)

Entre as 10 e as 11 horas  já caiu menos na estação do Funchal, mas no total deve ter acumulado quase 110mm em 6 horas, sendo que cerca de 80mm foram em 2 horas.


----------



## Trapalhadas (20 Fev 2010 às 12:25)

Eu só não percebo porque é que a comunicação social não esta a dar a devida cobertura. Sites na Internet de noticias sem uma única referencia. Quanto mais não seja deveriam estar a funcionar para servir de aviso a população ou mesmo para accionar outros meios de ajuda. Como é típico, primeiro tudo acontece e só depois se fala nisso.... O continente "ignora" a Madeira, só serve para achincalhar. Parece que estão do outro lado do Mundo, só este fórum vos aproxima!

Espero que corra tudo bem, dentro do possível aí pela Madeira!


----------



## grandeurso (20 Fev 2010 às 12:31)

Trapalhadas disse:


> Eu só não percebo porque é que a comunicação social não esta a dar a devida cobertura. Sites na Internet de noticias sem uma única referencia. Quanto mais não seja deveriam estar a funcionar para servir de aviso a população ou mesmo para accionar outros meios de ajuda. Como é típico, primeiro tudo acontece e só depois se fala nisso.... O continente "ignora" a Madeira, só serve para achincalhar. Parece que estão do outro lado do Mundo, só este fórum vos aproxima!
> 
> Espero que corra tudo bem, dentro do possível aí pela Madeira!



Mesmo aqui só uma rádio é que está a dar em continuo informações sobre isto que ó o PEF. O resto nada... Nem Antena 1 Madeira, nem Rádio JM...Nem, RTP...


----------



## HotSpot (20 Fev 2010 às 12:32)

Trapalhadas disse:


> Eu só não percebo porque é que a comunicação social não esta a dar a devida cobertura. Sites na Internet de noticias sem uma única referencia.



Já vi reportagens em todos os canais de TV, já postei aqui noticias de sites da especialidade, não percebo.

Só pelos membros do fórum, dá para perceber que alguns locais podem existir complicações, e que complicações.

E verdade seja dita, agora de pouco serve. Existe um grave problema que é a prevenção. Arranjem os meios que acharem mais indicados, mas não devia existir um único cidadão que não estivesse a par do que poderia acontecer. Mas isso é para a Madeira, Açores e Continente.

Deveria haver um melhor túnel de comunicação entre o I.M. e os media. "Amigos, interrompam a vossa emissão, esta informação é para passar já".


----------



## profgeo (20 Fev 2010 às 12:34)

pessoal sei que a situaçao esta complicada..... mas isso de estradas a ceder n funchal, ha que ter informaçao bem fiel!!!

onde ouviram isso?!?!??!


----------



## vifra (20 Fev 2010 às 12:36)

grandeurso disse:


> Mesmo aqui só uma rádio é que está a dar em continuo informações sobre isto que ó o PEF. O resto nada... Nem Antena 1 Madeira, nem Rádio JM...Nem, RTP...



A SIC Notícias tem estado a dar informações.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Fev 2010 às 12:39)

> *Derrocadas, inundações e aeroporto condicionado
> Chuva provoca o caos na Madeira*
> 
> A chuva intensa que tem caído no arquipélago da Madeira está a provocar o caos na circulação automóvel, a condicionar o movimento no aeroporto o Funchal e já causou algumas derrocadas e inundações.
> ...



Realmente impressionante o que se passa na Madeira, este mês pela a 2ª vez em alerta vermelho.


----------



## Vince (20 Fev 2010 às 12:42)

> ZONA DE SAO JOAO ESTÁ COMPLETAMENTE DESTRUIDA    2 minutes ago   from web
> 
> PANORAMA DESOLADOR - RUA 31 DE JANEIRO 3 minutes ago from web
> 
> ...


André R. Freitas
Secretário Pessoal do Presidente do Governo Regional da Madeira
http://twitter.com/andrerodfreitas


----------



## Knyght (20 Fev 2010 às 12:42)

Volto a solicitar para caso haja grandes cortes de energia para desligar os equipamentos mais importantes, manter a iluminação ligada apenas e esperar sempre uns 15 minutos para reporem os equipamentos mas importantes e potentes após não sentirem variações importantes.

Nos primeiros 5 minutos para averiguação de causas por vezes são realizados testes que infelizmente não garantem que reponha a energia.

Obrigado


----------



## profgeo (20 Fev 2010 às 12:44)

http://www.netmadeira.com/noticias/...am-e-lancam-o-panico-em-varios-pontos-da-ilha




:S:S


----------



## Lightning (20 Fev 2010 às 12:45)

Só desejo que as condições meteorológicas melhorem e que não haja perdas humanas nem feridos. 

Há estragos a lamentar, pelo que é esse o lado negro desta situação toda...

Depois, vai ser a nossa vez...


----------



## alex vieria (20 Fev 2010 às 12:55)

A minha mãe esta bem, ela tem o seu quintal cheio de pedras, as estradas parecem ribeiras a caminho de casa!

A RTP madeira, a parece mensagem em rodapé para pedir a população não sair de casa!!!

O estreito de Cª de Lobos as suas partes altas, esta isolada por  causa de uma derrocada!!! Não há sinais de TV nas zonas Altas, só funciona a radio como meio de comunicação!!!!


Estou ansioso em ver as aberturas dos telejornais da 1h.

A chuva continua mas já é mais fraca!!! o vento tende acalmar!!!

Existe noticias de desaparecimentos e de mortes!!! segundo o rodapé.


----------



## HotSpot (20 Fev 2010 às 12:56)

http://twitter.com/andrerodfreitas

1ª vítima mortal confirmada


----------



## profgeo (20 Fev 2010 às 13:00)

Um morto, no Trapiche, em Santo António. Dolce Vita evacuado. Moradores da Vila da Ribeira Brava em fuga. Três títulos que fazem a abertura do especial da Antena Um, a rádio pública na Madeira.


RDP avança com notícia


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Fev 2010 às 13:04)

RTP 1 avança com um morto confirmado, assustadoras as imagens da Madeira.


----------



## Lightning (20 Fev 2010 às 13:04)

Os telejornais portugueses são uma vergonha.. Mesmo a sério..

Só a RTP1 é que se dignou a apresentar em primeira mão a notícia do mau tempo, de resto os outros canais só sabem é falar dos senhores ministros..

Por amor de Deus...


----------



## Vince (20 Fev 2010 às 13:05)

O nosso abraço solidário para os madeirenses afectados por este temporal


----------



## David sf (20 Fev 2010 às 13:07)

Vince disse:


> O nosso abraço solidário para os madeirenses afectados por este temporal



Subscrevo. E subscrevo também a crítica à SIC e à TVI que preferem andar nas tricas e no diz que disse da política, do que alertar as populações para o que se está a passar. As imagens da Madeira são impressionantes.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Fev 2010 às 13:11)

Um grande abraço aos madeirenses, nesta hora triste e difícil. Que vergonha que é a SIC e a TVI, parabéns à RTP1 pela abertura do seu noticiário, com as notícias vindas da Madeira.


----------



## meteo (20 Fev 2010 às 13:12)

Vince disse:


> O nosso abraço solidário para os madeirenses afectados por este temporal



Sem duvida.
Que não haja mais destruição,e principalmente( o mais importante de tudo ) vitimas. O melhor a fazer nestas situações é não sair de casa e esperar que o pior passe.
Um abraço para os madeirenses,e força para esta situação complicada.


----------



## grandeurso (20 Fev 2010 às 13:13)

David sf disse:


> Subscrevo. E subscrevo também a crítica à SIC e à TVI que preferem andar nas tricas e no diz que disse da política, do que alertar as populações para o que se está a passar. As imagens da Madeira são impressionantes.



Os jornais on-line (Público, Correio da manhã e DN Nacional não fazem uma única referência a esta hora ao temporal. Fosse em Lisboa ou arredores e era directos atrás de directos para dizerem sempre o mesmo.


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Fev 2010 às 13:13)

Vergonha SIC e TVI...


----------



## profgeo (20 Fev 2010 às 13:13)

pessoalllll uam noticia assustadora agora mesmo!!!!!! a xzona do dolce vita pode ruir!!!! estao a dizer k aquela parte da rotunda nova e o edific pode ruir... o DOLCE VITA foi evacuado


----------



## alex vieria (20 Fev 2010 às 13:14)

parece que zona do Doce vita vai desabar, a estrutura da rotunda que tapa a ribeira, desabou pontes, a policia fechou a estrada!!! existe um segurança do dolce vita, que esta desaparecido!!! Já confirmaram dois mortos!!!

Problemas de comunicação caiu a electricidade em breve segundos!!!


Pontes destruidas na ribeira brava- zona da tabua!!!

Vão declarar zona de desastre na Madeira!!!  Campo da barca no funchal existe uma ponte muito danificada!!!

Precipitação acumulada desde as 00h: *106,8mm*

*5* mortos!!!!!!!!!!!!! contabilidade provisoria!!!!!!!!! Deus!!!! temos de orar!!!!

O vento volta a se intensificar!!!

Cai as comunicações por telemovel!!!

Dizem que vem ai mais chuvas apartir das 15h. Voces confirmam isso, o IM mandou um comunicado a protecção civil sobre novo agravamento as 15H


17 feridos deram entrada do hospital, dois politraumatismo!!!

afinal sobe para 7 mortos!!!!!! só no Funchal

Não há noticias nos concelhos vizinhos do funchal


----------



## stormy (20 Fev 2010 às 13:17)

não se preocupem...mais tarde virá a TVI com o seu jornalismo sensacionalista e aberrante pseudo-documentar o acontecimento
uma tristeza...os unicos canais de televisão decentes são mesmo as RTP´s, parabens a esses jornalistas que são uma fonte de riqueza para o pais

desejo que não aconteçam mais calamidades, que no fim do dia todos se possam encontrar com os seus entes queridos e reconstruir as forças abaladas


----------



## Sunderlandz (20 Fev 2010 às 13:19)

Sigo com chuva fraca
Eu até estou  com as imagens que acabei de ver!
O temporal já causou 5 vitimas mortais! Foi dito pelo Presidente da Câmara Municipal do Funchal.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *18.9ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *72%*
Pressão Atmosférica -  *1001 hpa*
Vento -  *fraco S *
Precipitação -  *70 mm*


----------



## Snifa (20 Fev 2010 às 13:20)

Realmente imagens impressionantes, e as TV em vez de alertarem e informarem as populações e actualizarem informações andam a falar da porcaria da política , figos e afins... e faces ocultas ,e o "raio que os parta".......enfim.. 

Peço desculpa pela linguagem mas isto já enjoa...

A única TV que fez abertura de jornal com o mau tempo foi a Rtp-1 embora de forma  vaga mas com promessa de actualização assim que informações forem chegando.....

só espero que a situação melhore na Madeira e que nada disto se passe em Portugal nos próximos dias com o agravamento previsto no estado do tempo...

Aproveito também para mandar um abraço solidário às gente da Madeira e que toda a situação volte à normalidade rapidamente...


----------



## Trapalhadas (20 Fev 2010 às 13:21)

Nenhuma estação do IM no arquipélago da Madeira esta a reportar dados!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Fev 2010 às 13:23)

Realmente só os da RTP1 é que deram essas noticias da madeira, os outros é só a vergonha da politica, enfim..., um grande abraço aos madeirenses, espeo que o tempo ai melhore rapidamente.


----------



## jonhfx (20 Fev 2010 às 13:23)

A Rdp-Madeira está a fazer serviço publico, estão a passar noticias e  apelos de populações e autoridades sobre esta calamidade.
Estou preocupado, tenho um familiar que vive mesmo ao lado da rotunda abaixo do modelo dos viveiros e não o consigo contactar,a ribeira transbordou acima na zona dos Horários do Funchal e corre na estrada,  a TMN deixou de ter sinal nestes lados.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Fev 2010 às 13:25)

Mais informação na RTP1, 2 mortes confirmados e um desaparecido.


----------



## meteo (20 Fev 2010 às 13:26)

*Zona do Dolce Vita muito má! Desabamentos de terras e ribeiras a transbordar! 5 vitimas confirmadas. *


http://twitter.com/andrerodfreitas


----------



## trovoadas (20 Fev 2010 às 13:27)

Não quero alimentar polémicas, de modo algum, mas estas situações tem de ser relatadas!! E subscrevo inteiramente o que já foi dito sobre a comunicação social.
Se fosse no norte ou no centro do continente até um telhado derrubado ou um muro era noticia. 
Na Madeira e não só, cito também os Açores o Alentejo e o Algarve, bem que se pode morrer afogado!!!
Um alerta amarelo e laranja ainda são questinonáveis agora um alerta vermelho, bom o IM não anda aqui a brincar.
São situações que dê por onde der tem de ser noticaidas para precaver a população.
Certamente que os Madeirenses não sabem o que são imagens de radar e satélite, e acompanhem o tempo hora a hora. Eles tavam à espera de chuva forte (normal no inverno. Isto na cabeça do cidadão comum)


----------



## alex vieria (20 Fev 2010 às 13:34)

7 mortes!!!! só no funchal não sabe os resto da Ilha!!! isto podera aumentar dizem por cá!!!!

O vento sopra forte!!! com médias de 38,9 km/h

Existe relatos de muitos carros arrastados!!!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Fev 2010 às 13:35)

Finalmente os da SIC estão agora a dar as noticias do mau tempo ai na madeira, mas foi muito breve.


----------



## alex vieria (20 Fev 2010 às 13:37)

Fecharam todos os comercios no funchal. O golden Gate vai fechar tenho que buscar o meu irmão que trabalha lá!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Fev 2010 às 13:37)

*Chuva intensa provoca caos em vários pontos da ilha da Madeira*



> A chuva intensa que tem caído no arquipélago da Madeira está a provocar o caos em muitas zonas da ilha, afectou a circulação na via rápida e noutras vias de circulação, o movimento no Aeroporto e provocou derrocadas e inundações.
> 
> O vereador responsável pelo pelouro do Ambiente na câmara municipal do Funchal, Costa Neves, disse à Agência Lusa que a população do Vasco Gil, uma localidade na zona alta da cidade, está isolada devido às derrocadas na estrada da Eira do Serrado, "onde a queda de barrancos torna a situação perigosa".
> 
> ...


----------



## Sirilo (20 Fev 2010 às 13:38)

Vi agora na SIC, infelizmente apontaram para 5 mortos. Lamento imenso. Espero que não se percam mais vidas.
Pediram para os trabalhadores municipais se dirigirem aos seus locais de trabalho a fim de ajudar nos estragos.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Fev 2010 às 13:38)

Neste preciso momento a Sic foi para directo em Peniche e mais tarde vai para a Madeira...Ainda assim, que vergonha, de novo, a RTP1 mantém a liderança na minha consideração.

Os meus pênzamos aos afectados mortalmente e aos seus familiares, e espero que não hajam mais vítimas mortais, e que a tal evacuação do Dolce Vitta corra bem.Ainda assim, estou mais preocupado nas aldeias isoladas, o mal que esta frente de instabilidade possa fazer.

UM abraço amigo aos madeirenses, e tende cuidado, a Terra tem poderes que não se podem contrariar.


----------



## meteo (20 Fev 2010 às 13:46)

Atenção populacao da madeira _zona sul _- pelas 14:30 previsto chuvas intensas.


----------



## unhaka (20 Fev 2010 às 13:48)

A Pena







Rotunda do Dolce Vita






Avenida do Mar


----------



## unhaka (20 Fev 2010 às 13:50)




----------



## Sunderlandz (20 Fev 2010 às 13:50)

meteo disse:


> Atenção populacao da madeira _zona sul _- pelas 14:30 previsto chuvas intensas.



Mas o Instituto de meteorologia disse há bocado na RTP Madeira que o pior já passou!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Fev 2010 às 13:54)

Na SIC esta a dar a reportagem...


----------



## kikofra (20 Fev 2010 às 13:59)

Rotunda do Dolce Vita, pode ruir!
Risco de ruir o prédio das Minas Gerais.

in : http://twitter.com/andrerodfreitas


----------



## unhaka (20 Fev 2010 às 13:59)

As imagens da SIC não são actuais. São da costa norte da ilha e são de 2 de Fevereiro


----------



## Minho (20 Fev 2010 às 14:01)

Uma palavra de força a todos os Madeirenses e em especial aos familiares das vítimas neste momento tão difícil. Que rapidamente tudo regresse à normalidade possível.

Abraço


----------



## unhaka (20 Fev 2010 às 14:02)

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=149619&id=580412762


----------



## meteo (20 Fev 2010 às 14:04)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Mas o Instituto de meteorologia disse há bocado na RTP Madeira que o pior já passou!


Então não percebo.
Está aqui essa noticia entre outras mais recentes:
http://twitter.com/andrerodfreitas


----------



## Agreste (20 Fev 2010 às 14:07)

Do ponto de vista meteorológico a Madeira vai entrar em regime de aguaceiros que podem ser pontualmente fortes mas o grosso do sistema frontal já atravessou a ilha. Do ponto de vista civil a coisa está ainda bastante complicada a partir do momento em que as levadas foram trazidas para as ruas do Funchal.


----------



## profgeo (20 Fev 2010 às 14:14)

estoua  ver a RTPmadeira:S:S impressionanteee


minha linda cidade


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Fev 2010 às 14:16)

Impressionante o que se está a passar na Madeira!!
7 mortos confirmados, para já...
Imagens a que não estamos habituados no nosso país...
Cheguei agora a casa e apenas apanhei o final dos noticiários, mas pelo que fui lendo aqui é vergonhoso que as televisões não tenham aberto todas com a situação no arquipélago...
Sem querer ser crítico só por ser, gostaria que o IM tivesse maior projecção nos seus alertas, qualquer antecedência ganha é mais alguma prevenção que se pode fazer...
Um abraço sentido a todos os madeirenses!!


----------



## Vince (20 Fev 2010 às 14:32)

Massa de ar muito húmida e as montanhas da ilha a fazerem o resto com muito efeito orográfico como é normal nestas situações.


*Animação do vapor de água *
*(05:00-13:30)*








*Animação IR *

Quando choveu mais no Funchal foi com esta pequena linha, que no satélite ninguém dá nada por ela. No Arieiro já choveu mais com aquela massa nebulosa mais compacta que se seguiu.

*(08:15-09:45)*


----------



## profgeo (20 Fev 2010 às 14:32)

http://www.madeira-web.com/camera/cam-02.html


vejam as camaras pessoal... esta zona piorou!!!


----------



## Sunderlandz (20 Fev 2010 às 14:37)

Sigo com chuva fraca.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *19.7ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *67%*
Pressão Atmosférica -  *999 hpa*
Vento -  *fraco S *
Precipitação -  *73 mm* (desde das 00h)


----------



## FJC (20 Fev 2010 às 14:41)

Boas

RTP N está a passar noticias sobre o mau tempo na Madeira.

Abraço sentido a todos os Madeirenses! Força.


----------



## unhaka (20 Fev 2010 às 14:44)

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=321166886230


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Fev 2010 às 14:46)

Na RTP1, no Jornal da Tarde a informação davam 7 mortes confirmados, mas as fontes médicas indicam cerca de 20 mortes, uma verdadeira tragédia.


----------



## Vince (20 Fev 2010 às 14:46)

*Apelo da Protecção Civil:*
Quem não precisar de usar o telemóvel, NÃO USE! 
Linhas ocupadas dificultam quem precisa.


----------



## Sirilo (20 Fev 2010 às 14:50)

Está a dar na rtp1 uma edição especial


----------



## profgeo (20 Fev 2010 às 14:51)

no campo da barca! estrada caiu!


----------



## HotSpot (20 Fev 2010 às 14:54)

Desde já os meus parabéns à RTP pelo seguimento que está a fazer desta tragédia.

Na SIC e TVI nem os canais de notícias estão a fazer o seguimento. Só se dignaram a falar quando souberam que Sócrates ía proferir algumas palavras sobre a tragédia. "Faces Ocultas", sinceramente já não sei em quem acreditar...

Continuam a passar imagens impressionantes na RTPN e agora no ESPECIAL da RTP1


----------



## jpmartins (20 Fev 2010 às 14:55)

Sirilo disse:


> Está a dar na rtp1 uma edição especial



Imagens terríveis que a RTP está a mostrar
Força pessoal.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Fev 2010 às 14:55)

Força, madeirenses.

Segundo o senso de 2001 não somos apenas 245 011 madeirenses, mas hoje somos 10 356 117.

Força, não se esqueçam que a esperança protege os filhos da luta.


----------



## unhaka (20 Fev 2010 às 14:56)

Esta a dar  na RTP1 em directo com a Madeira


----------



## Vince (20 Fev 2010 às 15:09)

Para quem não está ao pé de uma TV, a RTP está a emitir via web o especial em directo: http://www.rtp.pt/rtpn/  (Escolher "Em directo")


----------



## alexgamela (20 Fev 2010 às 15:11)

Ajudem a colocar mais info no mapa #tempmad 

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...0.242558,0.676346&z=11&lci=com.google.webcams


----------



## squidward (20 Fev 2010 às 15:11)

Impressionante o que se está a passar na Madeira
Um dia muito triste para a Madeira e mesmo para o país espero que a situação não piore mais do que aquilo que já está.


----------



## FJC (20 Fev 2010 às 15:16)

Impressionante


----------



## NunoBrito (20 Fev 2010 às 15:24)

*As imagens são altamente chocantes. 

O caos está instalado na Ilha da Medeira.

Não tenho palavras para descrever o que estou a ver.*


----------



## profgeo (20 Fev 2010 às 15:25)

essa foto e na rotunda kem sai do tunel onde a rotunda d dolce vita esta em perigo!!!!

ou seja a ribeira pode vir com pouca agua, mas entupiu tudo em cima, logo a agua esta a ir pa estrada toda!!!


----------



## unhaka (20 Fev 2010 às 15:25)

Defender disse:


> Trabalho na área de Urbanismo e assisto todos os dias " em nome do desenvolvimento económico do país" a adulterações de Planos de Ordenamento do Território e a autorizações de construção em zonas de Reserva Ecológica Nacional, Reserva Agricola Nacional e Leitos de Cheia.
> 
> Os técnicos que dão pareceres negativos são postos de parte e considerados inimigos do desenvolvimento.
> 
> ...



Subscrevo em tudo o que diz... Há pessoas que não compreendem que não é por uma questão de ser "inimigos do desenvolvimento" mas porque as calamidades acontecem e se lhe damos condições para que quando aconteçam provoquem danos graves como os que se vêm hoje vem tudo ao terreiro se queixar.
Eu sou Madeirense e tenho vindo a assistir à uns anos a esta parte ao estreitamento das linhas de água (ribeiras) tudo em prol da pressão imobiliária e do dito desenvolvimento. Esquecem-se destas situações...


----------



## Vince (20 Fev 2010 às 15:29)

Deixemos as criticas e discussões para depois, usemos agora o fórum para partilhar informação que seja importante para os afectados.


----------



## madfaoi (20 Fev 2010 às 15:31)

Dois centros comercias ja evacuados   a cidade está irreconhecível


----------



## HotSpot (20 Fev 2010 às 15:32)

Cada vez mais aparecem imagens novas na RTP, cada vez mais impressionantes...

Procurar responsáveis??? nunca ninguém é responsavel por estas tragédias. Talvez apanhem alguma escuta em Socrates e S.Pedro 

As minhas condolências a todos os Madeirenses, em especial aos que perderam entes queridos.

O sitio obrigatório de seguir: http://twitter.com/andrerodfreitas

Mantenham-se em casa e não usem os telefones, excepto em caso de emergência.


----------



## FJC (20 Fev 2010 às 15:34)

"ATENÇÃO A CHUVA VOLTA COM INTENSIDADE SUBIDA DA MARE PREVISTA PARA 16:30."
Fonte: andrerodfreitas

http://twitter.com/andrerodfreitas

Ps.: Vi o teu post depois de colocar o meu...

Já agora, tenho estado a ver as Webcams aqui:

http://www.madeira-web.com/camera/cam-02.html


----------



## Agreste (20 Fev 2010 às 15:37)

Apesar de tudo a maré já não será das maiores deste ciclo. Vai tornar mais difícil o escoamento de toda a enxurrada mas não ter combinado com o mau tempo da madrugada/manhã foi importante.


----------



## Vince (20 Fev 2010 às 15:48)

O pior já passou, mas toda a água ainda levará tempo a escorrer das montanhas


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Fev 2010 às 16:05)

Não compreendo como é que a situação chegou a este ponto  eu estou impressionadíssimo com os avultados estragos e o caos que está lançado na ilha.

Isto é, e foi, apenas mais uma prova de que os modelos não conseguem modelar bem estas situações dando apenas luzes daquilo que se poderá passar, cabe aos meteorologistas entender, interpretar e alertar para o perigo da situação.


----------



## Hazores (20 Fev 2010 às 16:07)

é impressionante como atraves das web cam consegue se ver as estradas cobertas de água....

espero que nas populações que estão isoladas não tenha ocorrido nada de mais grave...


----------



## Aurélio (20 Fev 2010 às 16:09)

Nessas imagens de satélite o que significa os pontos pretos que surgem de repente ??
As imagens são impressionantes e as minhas condolências desde já para todos os Madeirenses afectados ...... 

Pena que haja televisões mais interessadas a aniquilar Socrates do que em dar informação realmente útil .. mas isso é outra conversa !!
Já houve um tempo em que abria os telejornais e aparecia em nota a dizer "Previsão de mau tempo para o Algarve esta tarde ... espera-se chuvas fortes " !!
Mas isso é uma discussão que não quero entrar mais ..

As minhas condolências e um forte abraço a todos os madeirenses


----------



## ecobcg (20 Fev 2010 às 16:09)

Situação verdadeiramente impressionante!!
A força da natureza é implacável!

Imagens arrepiantes e assustadoras! Esta é a altura em que as condições meteorológicas assumem a sua face mais sombria, com toda a destruição e mortes causadas!

É de ficar sem palavras!

As minhas condolências às famílias que sofreram perdas humanas!


----------



## *Marta* (20 Fev 2010 às 16:12)

Antes de mais, um abraço a todos os membros deste fórum da R.A.Madeira, que estão certamente a passar um mau bocado! Que tudo se resolva rapidamente, e sem estragos de maior (melhor dizendo, sem mais estragos do que aqueles que as TV's anunciam...).
Além dos sites aqui referidos, o Google Earth também é uma ferramenta a ser usada para quem quer/precisa fazer um acompanhamento mais pormenorizado.
A minha preocupação vai também para a minha irmã, que está neste momento no aeroporto de Lisboa, sem qualquer informação se embarca ou não, quando embarca ou não, para ir para a Madeira, isto já para não falar da viagem Funchal-Calheta, que me parece quase impossível de se realizar nas próximas horas... Os passageiros da Easyjet foram já encaminhados para o Hotel, com indicação que não viajarão hoje.


----------



## mcpa (20 Fev 2010 às 16:12)

desde já os meus sentimentos a todas as vitimas deste temporal...

Estou a seguir esta situação muito de perto pois a familia do meu namorado está toda na Madeira mais precisamente em Santo Antonio e no Funchal. Já conseguimos falar com todos excepto a minha sogra que está a trabalhar no Funchal e está incomunicável...


----------



## ecobcg (20 Fev 2010 às 16:17)

O I.M. vai dar uma conferência de imprensa às 16h30!


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Fev 2010 às 16:23)

ecobcg disse:


> O I.M. vai dar uma conferência de imprensa às 16h30!



Sim, nunca fez tal coisa desde que eu existo e que me lembre  vamos lá ver o que dizem.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Fev 2010 às 16:25)

RTP Madeira: Notícias da Tarde


----------



## NunoBrito (20 Fev 2010 às 16:31)

*Quem quiser seguir as condições meteorologicas adversas na Madeira poderá faze-lo na RTPN.

Julgo que a conferencia de imprensa do Instituto de meteorologia vai ser transmitido pelo mesmo canal.

A reportagem segue ineturruptamente desde as 14h30m*


----------



## Serrano (20 Fev 2010 às 16:33)

Acabei de ver as imagens da Madeira...impressionantes!!! Aqui fica o meu lamento pelas vítimas, desejando que os números não cresçam nas próximas horas. Força Madeira!!!


----------



## actioman (20 Fev 2010 às 16:35)

Estou arrepiado com o que aqui estou a ler e a ver 

O meu apoio incondicional aos afectados e a todos os madeirenses, assim não gosto de meteorologia, assim não...
As minhas condolências aos familiares das vitimas. 

Apreciar fenómenos extremos é interessante, mas desde o momento que isso represente perdas de vidas humanas e danos pessoais, eu dispenso bem 

Quanto à falta de interesse pelas televisões e restantes meios de comunicação social apenas a minha indignação total 

A partir de agora (já tarde! Se bem que mais vale tarde que nunca... ) vamos ser inundados com estas noticias. Continuo a afirmar a "imediatez" que se encontra neste fórum é BASTANTE superior a qualquer meio de difusão nacional, que como já aqui foi referido dão grande destaque e atenção à mais ínfima coisa que se passa na capital e arredores e colocam quase sempre em segundo plano o que sucede no Portugal profundo. Somos realmente uma aldeia que se apelida de país. Enquanto não se mudarem as mentalidades isto seguirá  na mesma. E aposto que mais de um ao ler o meu post se vai sentir indignado e visado, enfim isso sim é ser provinciano. 

Um abraço Madeira e qual fénix renasçam rápido das vossas cinzas/ruínas! 

Ao fórum: Isto sim é serviço público!!  Espero que algum dia lhe seja dado o devido reconhecimento público!


----------



## alex vieria (20 Fev 2010 às 16:41)

Olá a todos, aqui ainda não cai em mim!!!, fiquei a espera que meu irmão sai-se ele estava atrapado no centro do funchal, no Golden Gate!!!, felizmente tive que atravessar meia cidade para ultrapssar a ribeira de São joão tive ai apreciar desde o jardim Santa Caterina, é desolador ver um comerciante vêr o seu comercio destruido!!! nós vimos in-loco a queda das vitrinas da sua loja ele chorava conpulsivamente!!!, eu aflito por saber do meu irmão as comunicações por moveis é impossivel, o policia nós dizia, para nos afastar devido a queda eminente da rotunda do infante, sentia-se o chão a tremer, devido que a mesma foi contruido sobre o leito da ribeira de são joão. Encontrei o meu irmão passado duas horas a espera, voltamos e tive que dar boleia a três pessoas devido os transportes publicos não funcionam, a caminho de casa, é um tormento!!! passar por estradas que já não existe alcatrão, desapareceu!!! buracos em cima de buracos!!! existe prejuizos!!! O policia dize-me que o segurança do dolce vita ainda não apareceu!!!

Existem relatos que uma criança foi levada pela ribeira de joão gomes, na altura do bazar do povo!!!

As pessoas estão em estado de choque, ninguem queria acreditar, até os turistas alemães e ingleses, ficaram sem palavras!!!

Enfim, agora contar os prejuizos e tentar recuperar!!!

A chuva finalmente parou!!! existe uma melhoria!!!!

Já foram confirmado 8 mortos!!!!

Precipitação acumulada desde as 00h *114,7mm*


----------



## Vince (20 Fev 2010 às 16:46)

Aos madeirenses, não se esqueçam de se precaver com água potável pois nalgumas zonas pode haver problemas quanto a isso neste tipo de situações.

A RTPN continua em emissão especial contínua, para quem não tem TV também disponível na Internet http://www.rtp.pt/rtpn/ (Escolher «Em directo»)


----------



## profgeo (20 Fev 2010 às 16:50)

não e por nada, mas a jornalista da RTP1 esta a dizer k o curral das freiras esta abaixo do nível médio do  mar!?!?!??!?!


helllo curral das freiras esta a 600 metros, e as montanhas a mais de 100metros


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Fev 2010 às 16:52)

*Madeira: 20 mortos, segundo fonte hospitalar *



> O temporal que desde a madrugada se abateu sobre a Madeira poderá ter causado pelo menos 20 mortos, de acordo com fonte hospitalar citada pela RTP/Madeira. O número de falecidos que já se fala na ilha ainda não foi oficialmente confirmado, mas o presidente da Câmara do Funchal, Miguel Albuquerque, disse à televisão estatal que ?há mais de sete vítimas mortais?, vários desaparecidos e 17 feridos internados no Hospital Dr. Nélio Mendonça, dos quais dois politraumatizados.
> 
> “Os prejuízos são incalculáveis, de milhões e milhões de contos”, devido às dezenas de carros arrastados, inúmeras inundações em casas, lojas e grandes edifícios públicos, estradas e infraestruturas destruídas. A ilha da Madeira está totalmente isolada do exterior.
> 
> ...


----------



## lsalvador (20 Fev 2010 às 16:54)

Acabaram de dar na Sic Noticias, confirmação de 25 mortos


----------



## Skizzo (20 Fev 2010 às 16:55)

Ministro da Administração Interna acabou de confirmar *25 mortos*


----------



## madfaoi (20 Fev 2010 às 16:56)

a jornalista tambem disse que o dolce era ao pe do mudeu da luz quando fica precisamente no outro lado da cidade


----------



## actioman (20 Fev 2010 às 16:56)

profgeo disse:


> não e por nada, mas a jornalista da RTP1 esta a dizer k o curral das freiras esta abaixo do nível médio do  mar!?!?!??!?!
> 
> 
> helllo curral das freiras esta a 600 metros, e as montanhas a mais de 100metros



Também estava a escutar essa barbaridade , ela o que queria era dizer que estava numa cota abaixo das montanhas em redor... enfim...


----------



## Sunderlandz (20 Fev 2010 às 16:58)

Neste momento já não chove.
Vi agora nas noticias, e já estão confirmados cerca de 25 vitimas mortais.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *20.8ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *65%*
Pressão Atmosférica -  *999 hpa*
Vento -  *fraco S *
Precipitação -  *75 mm*


----------



## Vince (20 Fev 2010 às 16:58)

25 mortos confirmados  Que tragédia.
As nossas condolências e força para as famílias.


----------



## PedroAfonso (20 Fev 2010 às 17:00)

Acabaram de confirmar: 25 pessoas pereceram com este temporal, sobrepondo em larga escala, as perdas do evento de 1993.

É mesmo uma tragédia o que se passa na Madeira.

As minhas condolências para todos os que não resistiram a este temporal.


----------



## mcpa (20 Fev 2010 às 17:03)

rtp noticias acaba de ser confirmada a existencia de 25 mortes!!!!!!!

ainda não consegui saber nada da minha sogra. ela trabalha ao pé da policia.


----------



## NGuedes (20 Fev 2010 às 17:07)

Para quem tiver twitter pode seguir la com a hashtag #tempmad


----------



## meteo (20 Fev 2010 às 17:08)

Isto é horrivel. A chuva pode mesmo ser destruidora,e depois de um Inverno muito chuvoso como tem sido na Madeira,mais de 100 mm numa madrugada e manhã é o pior que poderia ter acontecido. 

Algumas recomendações já dadas:
-Não sair de casa,só em caso de urgencia.
-Telefonar só em situações muito importantes.
-Muita Força neste momento,esperar com calma( a possível )que passe o pior.
-Guardar água potável para o caso de ser necessária.
-Não se aproximar das zonas costeiras,ou zonas onde possam haver derrocadas.


As minhas condolencias ás familias que perderam alguem.


----------



## filipept (20 Fev 2010 às 17:09)

Impressionante o número de vítimas deste episódio (tragédia). Sem palavras... 
As condolências para os familiares e amigos das vítimas.

Edit: desculpem mas acho importante, para seguir a emissão da rtpn na net http://tvtuga.no.sapo.pt/rtpn.html


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Fev 2010 às 17:14)

Já foram confirmados 25 mortos
As minhas condolências para os que não sobreviveram a esta "tempestade".


----------



## Skizzo (20 Fev 2010 às 17:17)

Vinte e cinco mortos confirmados e 63 feridos na Madeira

Vinte e cinco vítimas mortais,confirmados pelo ministro da Administração Interna, dois desaparecidos, 63 feridos internados no Hospital Dr. Nélio Mendonça, dezenas de carros arrastados, inúmeras inundações em casas, lojas e grandes edifícios públicos são o actual balanço do temporal que atinge o arquipélago da Madeira desde a madrugada deste sábado.

O presidente da Câmara do Funchal, Miguel Albuquerque, informou que as situações mais graves têm ocorrido nas zonas altas do concelho do Funchal e, também, no concelho da Ribeira Brava.

No Serviço de Urgências do hospital Dr. Nélio Mendonça, no Funchal, deram entrada até às 17h00, 63 feridos, dois dos quais em estado grave, de acordo com o responsável clínico da instituição.

Pedro Ramos, o director clínico e o Presidente do Serviço de Saúde da Madeira, Miguel Ferreira e Almada Cardoso, fizeram o primeiro balanço da situação.

Estes responsáveis garantiram que existe um plano de resposta hospital para emergências externas com vítimas que abrange diversos níveis que "foram todos activados".

"Temos neste momento 63 pessoas que deram entrada no serviço de Urgências com os mais variadíssimos problemas e que obrigou o Hospital a activar todos os níveis de resposta à catástrofe", disse Pedro Ramos.

Destes casos, "apenas duas situações merecem a atenção do bloco operatório, da especialidade de ortopedia e que estão em condições de serem submetidas à intervenção cirúrgica de que necessitam".

No que diz respeito aos feridos, "alguns casos são de hipotermia, pessoas que ficaram soterradas ou foram arrastadas nas enxurradas, pequenas feridas, a maior parte são situações de baixo risco que só vão ficar até domingo por questão de segurança e é difícil regressarem aos seus lares", de acordo com aquele responsável clínico.

"A situação está toda controlada, as equipas de intervenção do Bloco e várias especialidades, todos os colegas responderam ao apelo do virem para o Hospital e estão de prevenção", garantiu Miguel Ferreira.

As equipas de enfermagem estão super-reforçadas e o pessoal de todos os sectores deram um "apoio excepcional para uma eventualidade de socorro", acrescentou.

Reunião de urgência do Governo Regional
O Governo Regional agendou para as 17h00 deste sábado uma reunião de emergência da proteção civil devido ao mau tempo que está a atingir a ilha e em particular a cidade do Funchal.

Na baixa do Funchal a população viveu momentos de pânico. As águas das ribeiras ultrapassaram os muros de protecção e galgaram as principais pontes da cidade, como na Ponte do Bazar do Povo, a ponte do mercado (que desabou parcialmente) e a ponte junto ao edifício Dolce Vita, onde as águas ameaçam destruir uma rotunda ali construída recentemente.

As zonas altas da Madeira foram as mais atingidas com a chuva persistente a provocar derrocadas nos Moinhos, Três Paus, Trapiche (onde morreu uma senhora idosa alarmada com o desabar do telhado da sua casa provocado pela queda de uma grua).

A baixa da cidade está intransitável ao trânsito automóvel, com a Avenida do Mar e a zona velha da cidade completamente alagadas bem como a avenida Arriaga, a rua Fernão de Ornelas.

O shopping Dolce Vitta foi evacuado e o parque de estacionamento de vários andares está completamente inundado. O mesmo ocorreu no Centro Comercial do Anadia, onde a água transbordou no estacionamento.

A via rápida Ribeira Brava - Machico está interrompida em variadíssimos pontos, pelo que a circulação está praticamente intransitável.

O Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia, diz que "o pior já terá passado" e prevê que a tarde não seja tão pluviosa como foi a manhã, designadamente entre o período compreendido entre as 09h00 e as 10h00 horas da manhã, período em que choveu 52 milímetros no Funchal e 58 milímetros no Pico do Areeiro, segundo ponto mais alto da Região.

Os ventos muito fortes que chegaram a atingir os 100 quilómetros das zonas altas e a forte ondulação marítima contribuiram para o agravamento da situação. 

Governo agarante apoio às vítimas 
O primeiro-ministro, José Sócrates, declarou estar "absolutamente consternado" com a destruição e as vítimas mortais provocadas pelo temporal que assola a Madeira adiantando que o Governo "tudo fará" para apoiar esta região autónoma.

"Estou absolutamente consternado e desolado com as imagens que pude observar sobre as consequências do temporal na Madeira", declarou José Sócrates, à margem da reunião da Comissão Nacional do PS.

O líder do governo central expressou "toda a solidariedade ao Governo Regional da Madeira, à Câmara Municipal do Funchal" e garantiu que da parte do seu executivo haverá "toda a disponibilidade do Governo da República para cooperar na resposta à situação".

"Quero expressar a minha solidariedade, a minha profunda mágoa e deixar uma palavra de coragem a todos aqueles que foram afectados", disse.

O ministro da Administração Interna, Rui Pereira, partirá de avião para a Madeira logo que as condições climatéricas permitirem que aterre nesta região autónoma.

"É um sinal claro que estamos com os madeirenses neste momento difícil. Tudo faremos para que a resposta à situação seja encontrada numa cooperação entre os governos da República, da Região Autónoma e da Câmara do Funchal", frisou José Sócrates.

O Instituto de Meteorologia elevou para Vermelho o nível de alerta para a Madeira, o máximo. 

Açores apoiam
Começam a chegar entretanto ao Governo regional da Madeira missivas de apoio dos mais variados quadrantes.

Depois de o Governo pela voz do primeiro-ministro, José Sócrates, ter garantido todo o apoio da governo central, também Carlos César líder do governo regional da outra região autónoma portuguesa, os Açores, fez chegar a Alberto João Jardim uma mensagem de consternação e apoio.

Para além, de disponibilizar a sua colaboração e solidariedade pessoal e institucional para fazer face ao mau tempo na ilha da Madeira, Carlos César afirma-se "consternado" com as consequências das fortes chuvas que assolam o arquipélago da Madeira e que já provocaram, pelo menos, cinco vitimas mortais, vários feridos e danos materiais avultados.

"Quero, por este meio, deixar-lhe a expressão da minha solidariedade pessoal e institucional e lamentar as vítimas mortais e danos ocorridos", escreve o Presidente do Governo Regional dos Açores na carta.

Carlos César solicitou ao seu secretário Regional da Ciência, Tecnologia e Equipamentos para que contactasse o homólogo madeirense visando oferecer a colaboração do Governo açoriano "em tudo o que for considerado útil". 

Situação evidencia erros de ocupação do território - denuncia a Quercus
A Quercus vem na sequência dos últimos trágicos acontecimentos na Madeira, denunciar que o caos provocado pelas fortes chuvas no arquipélago é também "consequência dos inúmeros erros de ocupação do território" que se têm vindo a registar ao longo dos anos naquela ilha.

"É uma situação que obviamente decorre da forte pluviosidade. Mas existem inúmeros erros de ocupação do território que se têm vindo a registar ao longo do tempo e que agora demonstram as suas consequências", afirmou Hélder Spínola, dirigente nacional da Quercus.

O dirigente nacional da organização ambientalista, que está na Madeira, lamentou o facto de "os cenários mais graves" para os quais várias entidades, incluindo a Quercus, alertaram se estejam a confirmar.

A "situação catastrófica" que se vive actualmente no Funchal e em alguns concelhos limítrofes devido às fortes chuvas é também uma consequência das "construções junto aos leitos das linhas de água, dos lixos, terras e entulhos que têm sido despejadas dentro das ribeiras e da impermeabilização cada vez maior dos solos", diz Hélder Spínola.

"Estes são factores que agora nesta situação mais delicada acabam por significar, infelizmente, perdas de vidas humanas e uma destruição enorme de bens materiais", criticou.

As "ribeiras estão quase todas a galgar, há pontes destruídas e muitos carros arrastados", explica o dirigente da organização ambientalista.

Para a Quercus é fundamental que "de agora em diante se faça uma revisão da forma como ordenamos o território" e se assegure que "tudo não continue na mesma, como já aconteceu no passado". Por outro lado, é preciso "repensar a estratégia que tem vindo a ser seguida de ocupar os espaços, independentemente de eles estarem em zonas de risco", continua.

"É fundamental que não se continue a fazer isso. Existem situações que vêm de erros do passado, mas presentemente continuam a ser desenvolvidas obras e construções nessas mesmas circunstâncias", criticou. 

RTP


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Fev 2010 às 17:24)

Ainda não foi confirmado, mas o número de mortes poderá ir em 31


----------



## lsalvador (20 Fev 2010 às 17:25)

Confirmados 31 mortos, incrivel

Os meus sinceros pesamos a todas as familias e amigos destas vitimas do Temporal, assim não vale.


----------



## mcpa (20 Fev 2010 às 17:35)

joao jardim acaba de confirmar 30 mortes


----------



## Agreste (20 Fev 2010 às 17:39)

O que parece já confirmado é que a situação desta madrugada/manhã na Ribeira Brava/Funchal ultrapassa a do escorregamento de terras na encosta do Outeiro das Freiras, sobranceira à povoação de Ribeira Quente na ilha de São Miguel em 1997 onde morreram 29 pessoas. E o balanço ainda não está fechado.


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Fev 2010 às 17:43)

31 mortos confirmados até ao momento!!!

A SIC notícias deu a mão à palmatória e lá deu um especial de 1h30 sobre a situação...
Entretanto a RTPN lá vai fazendo a cobertura possível do fenómeno...
É uma tragédia de dimensões impressionantes, e quando o mau tempo passar, aí sim se vai ter consciência da verdadeira dimensão dos danos...

Segundo o site do IM e a olhómetro, terão caído cerca de 110mm no Funchal entre as 04h e as 11h, depois disso não há registos ainda...


----------



## fablept (20 Fev 2010 às 17:47)

Agreste disse:


> O que parece já confirmado é que a situação desta madrugada/manhã na Ribeira Brava/Funchal ultrapassa a do escorregamento de terras na encosta do Outeiro das Freiras, sobranceira à povoação de Ribeira Quente na ilha de São Miguel em 1997 onde morreram 29 pessoas. E o balanço ainda não está fechado.


Estava nas Furnas nesse dia (a pouco mais de 5km da Ribeira Quente), mas esse acontecimento foi isolado, numa única localidade, aqui eu não percebo se as fatalidades foram todas no mesmo local, ou se foi um pouco por todo o lado..

Eu recordo-me perfeitamente de 1997, o pior era mesmo não podermos fazer nada, estradas fechadas, relatos confusos..enfim. Imagino o que os Madeirenses devem estar a passar..


----------



## jpmartins (20 Fev 2010 às 17:55)

A RTPN avança com 30mortos


----------



## ALV72 (20 Fev 2010 às 18:14)

ferreira5 disse:


> Meus Deus que tragédia...um dia muito triste..para todos e que faz pensar um pouco nas vezes em que ansiamos por eventos extremos...



Bem dito Ferreira, espero que depois deste acontecimento as pessoas pensem mais antes de ansiarem tanto por chuvas de 50mm ou mais mm como ás vezes se vê por este forum. É que algum dia esta fatalidade pode-nos calhar a nós 

Um abraço a todos os Madeirenses nesta hora dificil.

Joao


----------



## Skizzo (20 Fev 2010 às 18:15)

É o outro lado da moeda dos eventos extremos, existe sempre um risco.


----------



## blood4 (20 Fev 2010 às 18:21)

é incrivel  o que se passa na madeira
ja sao confirmados 32 mortos 
e as imagens que estou a ver é apenas agua por todo lado
a levar tudo o que lhe passar a frente 
é incrivel a força da agua
RIP as vitimas deste evento


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Fev 2010 às 18:40)

Meu Deus, já são 32 mortes, um forte abraço de solidariedade para quem perdeu entes queridos, de resto não consigo ter mais palavras para descrever o horror que vocês madeirenses passaram.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Fev 2010 às 18:47)

*PT reforça comunicações na Madeira*



> A Portugal Telecom informou em comunicado que vai reforçar as "estruturas de telecomunicações, estando a encetar todos os esforços para garantir a normalidade da situação em termos de comunicações".
> 
> A operadora informa que vai disponibilizar telefones satélite e meios humanos suplementares e para além disso vai reforçar a equipa com "200 técnicos no local e em Portugal Continental para garantir a manutenção e a reposição de comunicações fixas e móveis".
> 
> ...


----------



## Minho (20 Fev 2010 às 19:25)

Dr. Costa Alves na RTPN


----------



## sunny (20 Fev 2010 às 19:34)

spiritmind disse:


> Dia triste sem duvida, as minhas condolências as famílias
> 
> Não quero de maneira alguma lançar polémica até porque o momento não é para tal mas fica um aviso para as pessoas extremistas e irresponsáveis deste fórum, aqueles que anseiam grandes tempestades, certamente se isto fosse com um ente querido vosso talvez mudassem de opinião.....
> 
> Falando em outras coisas estou ansioso para ouvir as declarações dos responsáveis da ANPC e do IM acerca desta situação



Faço minhas as tuas palavras; em vez de alguns membros deste fórum estarem sempre a desejar "eventos", ponham os olhos no que deu este triste evento meteorológico, mortes, luto e tristeza; pensem um pouco antes de falar.
As minhas condolências aos madeirenses e continentais enlutados.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Fev 2010 às 19:39)

sunny disse:


> Faço minhas as tuas palavras; em vez de alguns membros deste fórum estarem sempre a desejar "eventos", ponham os olhos no que deu este triste evento meteorológico, mortes, luto e tristeza; pensem um pouco antes de falar.
> As minhas condolências aos madeirenses e continentais enlutados.



Isso já foi dito várias vezes, já não chega?

Até parece que estão a culpar aqueles que pedem fenómenos extremos do evento...


----------



## NunoBrito (20 Fev 2010 às 19:40)

*O Primeiro-Ministro, o Ministro da Administração Interna, o Secretário de Estado da Protecção Civil, o Comandante Operacional Nacional, um oficial engenheiro de Engenharia Militar e dois técnicos da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil partem esta tarde para a Madeira, a bordo do Falcon cedido pela Força Aérea Portuguesa, numa missão de avaliação e reconhecimento de necessidades de apoio para minimizar os efeitos do mau tempo que se regista naquela ilha.

Em estado de prontidão e para um eventual reforço das operações de socorro, está uma equipa composta por elementos da ANPC, da Força Especial de Bombeiros "Canarinhos", do GIPS da GNR e do Regimento de Sapadores Bombeiros de Lisboa.

Fonte: http://www.proteccaocivil.pt/Pages/Noticias.aspx?NoticiaId=468*


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Fev 2010 às 19:45)

Pelo o que estou a ver nas imagens e notícias temo que o número de vítimas seja bem superior...


----------



## alex vieria (20 Fev 2010 às 19:56)

Até agora são 32 os mortos, e 68 feridos, enquanto ao balanço de desaparecidos ainda não foi definido, devido aos graves problemas de comunicação móvel, fixo, e também existe localidades totalmente isoladas, sem noticias nenhuma da Madeira rural e profunda, este nº são a contabilização do que esta a simples vista, falta ainda saber noticias do meio rural. Tenho receios que aumente o seu nº de mortos. O curral das freiras  tem 3500-4000 hab, esta totalmente isolada!!!


Obrigado pela vossa solidariedade!!! Podemos contar com vocês! Vamos de precisar e muito!!!

Estou a ouvir relatos arrepiantes!!!

A comunicação móvel esta impossível, o meus familiares ligam do continente e estrangeiro, dá a tentativa de contacto, mas em realidade o telemóvel nunca tocou!!! 


a temperatura aumento e de que maneira, esta massa quente aqueceu!!!

18,2ºC, a precipitação bateu record sobre record!!!


----------



## alex vieria (20 Fev 2010 às 20:01)

O centro comercial dolce vita, os tres andares do estacionamento estão completamente submerso, a fossa do estacionamento é de 20mts de profundidade completamente submerso. Parte desse estacionamento estão por baixo da cota do nivel do mar, demorará dias para tirar tanta agua!!! existe dois desaparecidos que suspeitam que estão dentro dos estacionamentos mas sera impossivel por agora chegar a eles!!!


----------



## Mjhb (20 Fev 2010 às 20:10)

SkyNews e TVE.


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Fev 2010 às 21:35)

Estou a tentar contactar com um amigo meu que vive na Madeira mas vai sempre para o voice mail... não há redes móveis neste momento na ilha?


----------



## profgeo (20 Fev 2010 às 21:41)

FERREIRA5   a rede esta pessima aqui.... esta a ser impossivel falar com os amigos, familiares.....


----------



## Sunderlandz (20 Fev 2010 às 21:51)

ferreira5 disse:


> Estou a tentar contactar com um amigo meu que vive na Madeira mas vai sempre para o voice mail... não há redes móveis neste momento na ilha?



Eu vi no Telejornal da Madeira, que nos concelhos de Machico e Santa Cruz, os multibancos, telefones fixos e moveis (PT e tmn) e a MEO (tv e internet) não estão a funcionar! Supostamente haverá outros locais com a mesma situação.
Eu sou cliente da vodafone e tv cabo (tv e net), e felizmente não tive quaisquer problemas de comunicação.
O que se passou hoje dificilmente será esquecido. 
Cenário chocante!!!


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (20 Fev 2010 às 21:51)

Boa noite novamente a todos!

O ultimo boletim meteorológico que saiu há pouco aqui nos Açores aponta para esta noite e madrugada em todo o arquipélago, vento muito forte (65-75km/h) com rajadas até 100km/h e chuva igualmente forte pela passagem de várias linhas de instabilidade consecutivas pelo arquipélago. Na noite e madrugada passada foram acumulados 36 mm em São Miguel.

 Aqui e ao contrário da Madeira não seremos afectados por uma frente mas sim por células activas, logo felizmente o impacto aqui não terá a mesma repercussão que teve na Madeira.

Sigo com céu encoberto

Pressão: 992 HP

Vento : 30-50km/h com rajadas até os 65km/h

Temperatura local: 11º


----------



## mcpa (20 Fev 2010 às 22:29)

Bem, depois de uma tarde de angustia, já consegui localizar os meus familiares na Madeira e estão todos bem.

Sinto muito por todos aqueles que estão em sofrimento neste momento...

Um grande abraço solidario para todos os madeirenses, e que tenham muita força para ultrapassar tudo isto...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Fev 2010 às 22:38)

Boa noite!

Por aqui

Periodos de céu muito nublado com abertas e alguns aguaceiros

Tmin - 14,1ºC
Tmax - 18,4ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
sábado, 20 de Fevereiro de 2010 21:37:15

Temperature (°C):
Current          14,1
Trend (per hour) -0,4
Average today    15,8
Wind chill       14,1
Humidex       16,1
Dew Point        11,6
Rel Humidity     85%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     0,0 ---
Average Speed    0,0 ---

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      8,1
Total yesterday  7,5
Total this month 154,2
Total this year  209,4

Pressure (hPa):
Current          997,1
Trend (per hour) +0,4


----------



## madfaoi (20 Fev 2010 às 23:16)

No concelho de Sânta cruz tambem houve derrocadas e carros e casa destruidas. Há pelo menos um morto


----------



## Vince (20 Fev 2010 às 23:22)

Sabem alguma coisa de São Jorge no norte da ilha ?


----------



## Lousano (20 Fev 2010 às 23:25)

E não há notícias do Rog?


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Fev 2010 às 23:32)

Vince disse:


> Sabem alguma coisa de São Jorge no norte da ilha ?



Eu tenho um amigo lá e consegui há cerca de meia hora falar com ele( depois de muito tentar) e disse-me que estava tudo bem e que aquela zona não tinha sido muito afectada.


----------



## Vince (20 Fev 2010 às 23:33)

ferreira5 disse:


> Eu tenho um amigo lá e consegui há cerca de meia hora falar com ele( depois de muito tentar) e disse-me que estava tudo bem e que aquela zona não tinha sido muito afectada.



Ok, obrigado. As comunicações estão tramadas.


----------



## jonhfx (20 Fev 2010 às 23:35)

Lousano disse:


> E não há notícias do Rog?



As comunicações não estão ainda respostas em grande parte da ilha.
Eu apenas tenho Internet porque é "optimus", rede fixa (comunicações e dados) e móvel TMN, simplesmente não funcionam! 
Mas penso que para o lado norte da ilha não houve estragos a registar.


----------



## profgeo (20 Fev 2010 às 23:59)

está a dar imagens na rtp madeira... a ribeira esta ao nível da estrada, ou seja a pedras ate ao nível da estrada!!! a agua ainda inunda as ruas


----------



## MSantos (21 Fev 2010 às 00:07)

Tive o dia fora e só há pouco é que tive conhecimento do que aconteceu na Madeira

Todos somos Madeirenses neste momento triste

Só foi atingida a Costa Sul da Ilha?


----------



## profgeo (21 Fev 2010 às 00:15)

a costa sul da ilha, acho que foi a mais atingida pelo temporal!


----------



## Vince (21 Fev 2010 às 00:27)

Mais 7 mortos sítio do pomar da rocha. ribeira brava 
Total passa a 39 mortos
http://twitter.com/#search?q=#tempmad


----------



## alex vieria (21 Fev 2010 às 01:02)

Fui há pouco ao Funchal, acreditem está desolador, pedregulhos em todo lado, tem um ambiente fantasmagórico, grande parte da baixa não tem luz, tudo escuro, mete uns arrepios ver lojas comerciais com as portas abertas e inundadas, parece que as pessoas fugiram e deixaram tudo para atrás, existe muita policia e militares para resguardar as centenas de lojas, para evitar pilhagens, ouvem-se alarmes de seguranças de muitas lojas, as ribeiras ainda transbordam mais especificamente a ribeira de santa luzia, mas o problema que está cheia de entulho e terras no seu leito, que se tornou menos profunda, a ribeira de santa luzia, normalmente tinha uma profundidade de 10 mts, agora tem pouco mais de 2 mts, devido que por baixo tem 8mts de pedras, lamas e entulho.

Está um caos.

Um bombeiro disse, que ainda bem que foi num sábado e não numa 2º f porque assim haveria mais pessoas na baixa do Funchal no seus trabalhos, os parques de estacionamentos estariam cheios, se fosse assim teria maiores proporções exponenciais de dita tragédia. Pelo menos a mãe natureza escolheu um Sábado!!!

Amanha vão dar uma nova actualização do nº de mortos para ao meio-dia, mas acredito que subirá, já hoje fica oficialmente nos 32.

Agora tratar dos vivos e contabilizar prejuízos!!!

Obrigado de tudo coração pela solidariedade e pelas lindas palavras escritas neste fórum.

Às vezes nós Madeirenses pensamos que somos esquecidos, às vezes nos sentimos portugueses de 3º, mas com estas palavras escritas, qualquer Madeirense deixa de pensar em um instante que é de 3º, saiu-me uma lágrima no olho escrevendo estas frases. Muito obrigado!!! 

Tenho um receio, e ando um pouco sensível, devido que parece que tenho uma aluna do ano passado desaparecida, oxalá seja um mal entendido, porque é uma excelente pessoa!!! Não merecia nada assim. Aliás ninguém merece morrer assim!!!


----------



## stormy (21 Fev 2010 às 01:17)

alex vieria disse:


> Foi a pouco ao Funchal, acreditem esta desolador, pedregulhos em todo lado, tem um ambiente fantasmagórico, grande parte da baixa não tem luz, todo escuro, mete uns arrepios ver lojas comerciais com as portas abertas e inundadas, parece que as pessoas fugiram e deixaram todo para atrás, existe muita policia e militares para resguardar as centenas de lojas, para evitar pilhagens, ouve-se alarmes de seguranças de muitas lojas, a ribeira ainda transbordam, mas o problema que esta cheia de entulho e terras no seu leito, que tornou-se menos profunda, a ribeira de santa luzia, normalmente tinha uma profundidade de 10 mts, agora tem pouco mais de 2 mts, devido que por baixo tem 8mts de pedras, lamas e entulho.
> 
> Esta um caos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Trapalhadas (21 Fev 2010 às 01:22)

Hoje pela manha tínhamos alguns utilizadores do fórum a reportar, mostrando algum pânico, e que no pico das complicações deixaram de aqui vir deixar o seu testemunho.... Espero sinceramente que tudo esteja bem com eles e que em breve possam voltar aqui para dizer como foi (e espero que só) o grande susto do dia de hoje.


----------



## jonhfx (21 Fev 2010 às 01:49)

Trapalhadas disse:


> Hoje pela manha tínhamos alguns utilizadores do fórum a reportar, mostrando algum pânico, e que no pico das complicações deixaram de aqui vir deixar o seu testemunho.... Espero sinceramente que tudo esteja bem com eles e que em breve possam voltar aqui para dizer como foi (e espero que só) o grande susto do dia de hoje.



Aqui, tudo bem, durante a tarde as comunicações tiveram mesmo más ou foram inexistentes.
Já estou mais descansado, já falei com a família que vive no Funchal e está tudo bem.
As minhas orações vai para quem perdeu os ante queridos, casas e haveres; É preciso muita coragem para reerguer o que o temporal destruiu.
Pensávamos nós que estas situações só aconteciam aos outros e só as víamos na TV, mas agora vivemos esta realidade, é muito triste custa muito!

Total de precipitação do dia 20-02-2010, 78,2 mm.
Dados actuais:
Temperatura: 13 ºC
Humidade: 99% ( Está nevoeiro )
Pressão: 1004 Hpa
Vento: 7,9km/h  de Oeste
Precipitação desde as 0:00: 0mm
Até amanhã


----------



## Rog (21 Fev 2010 às 02:07)

Boa noite,
Situação catastrófica pelas vertentes sul da Madeira, os videos da força das águas são impressionantes. A lamentar as dezenas de pessoas que perderam a vida neste temporal 

Pelo norte a situação foi bem mais calma, a registar "apenas" 39,5mm em todo o dia, com chuva fraca a moderada. 
As comunicações estiveram complicadas durante todo o dia.

O Radar aqui teria sido uma ajuda preciosa, esperemos que quem de direito veja a importância e necessidade de um equipamento desta natureza na ilha.


----------



## AnDré (21 Fev 2010 às 02:28)

Estive fora o dia tudo, e fui apenas acompanhando as noticias via rádio.
Nem queria acreditar no que ia ouvindo.

Agora vendo as imagens, consigo ter um pouco de noção da tragédia que se abateu na ilha da Madeira.

Um abraço de força a todo o povo madeirense. 

------------------

Já agora, alguns dos links que foram postados, foram feitos de forma directa, ou seja, ao clicar agora neles, não conseguimos visualizar o que na altura era pretendido mostrar.

Assim, peço a todos que tentem sempre publicar a imagem, ao invés de colar apenas o link.
Para que a imagem não se perca com o tempo.
Nem que seja um print screen de uma foto/vídeo.

Imagens das webcams da Madeira que pararam de transmitir ao longo do dia.

FUNCHAL

































CALHETA







PONTA DO SOL - Com derrocada visível.







RIBEIRA BRAVA


----------



## ferreira5 (21 Fev 2010 às 09:05)

Ouvi agora a actualização: 38 mortos mas existem 250 desaparecidos...


----------



## Sunderlandz (21 Fev 2010 às 15:33)

Sigo com chuvisco.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura - 19.3ºC
Humidade Relativa - 64%
Pressão Atmosférica - 1003 hpa
Vento -  fraco E 
Precipitação -  *00 mm *


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (21 Fev 2010 às 16:53)

Boa tarde!

Neste momento pelos Açores:

vento muito forte (65km-75/km/h) com rajadas até os 100km/h
Aguaceiros
Ondulação de oeste 5- 6 metros
De salientar as fortes Trovoadas de hoje pela manhã em São Miguel

Temperatura local: 14º


----------



## unhaka (21 Fev 2010 às 18:47)

Boa tarde

Gostaria de saber qual a fiabilidade do Site WindGURU em termos de meteorologia para a Madeira. É que segundo me consta para o final da semana está previsto mais chuvas iguais às que aconteceram ontem. 

Deixo-vos o link -- http://www.windguru.com/pt/index.php?sc=54


----------



## Sunderlandz (21 Fev 2010 às 18:52)

Sei que faltam alguns dias e estão sempre a actualizar os mapas, mas por causa disso mesmo, todo o cuidado é pouco!!!


----------



## Agreste (21 Fev 2010 às 18:53)

É apenas uma hipótese. Estamos a uma semana de distância e tudo pode mudar mas é sempre mau sinal...


----------



## Vince (21 Fev 2010 às 19:34)

*Este tópico de seguimento regressa agora à normalidade, servindo apenas para o seguimento meteorológico da Madeira e Açores.*

*Para informações, notícias, fotografias, vídeos, acompanhamento e debate da tragédia na Madeira, usem por favor este tópico:*

 Temporal trágico na Madeira - 20 de Fevereiro 2010


----------



## Jorge_scp (21 Fev 2010 às 19:41)

unhaka disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Gostaria de saber qual a fiabilidade do Site WindGURU em termos de meteorologia para a Madeira. É que segundo me consta para o final da semana está previsto mais chuvas iguais às que aconteceram ontem.
> 
> Deixo-vos o link -- http://www.windguru.com/pt/index.php?sc=54



O site Windguru baseia-se no GFS, portanto é tão fiável como, por exemplo, o meteociel GFS, muito utilizado por aqui. A diferença é que em vez de mapas, o windguru apresenta valores, uma espécie de GFS texto.

No entanto, por enquanto é apenas uma possibilidade, como já foi dito. Esperemos que até lá essa situação para a Madeira se altere, para o bem da sua população.


----------



## Hazores (21 Fev 2010 às 20:00)

boa noite, 

dia frio aqui pela ilha terceira, contudo agora de tarde o vento fez-se sentir com alguma intensidade, contudo para a noite estão previstos aguaceiros.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Fev 2010 às 22:15)

Boa noite!

Dia muito ventoso e assim continua aqui pela Lagoa! Aguaceiros que ao inicio da manhã foram por vezes fortes e céu com algumas abertas.

Tmin - 14,1ºC
Tmax - 17,4ºC

Actual:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
domingo, 21 de Fevereiro de 2010 21:05:35

Temperature (°C):
Current          15,5
Trend (per hour) -0,1
Average today    15,4
Wind chill       15,5
Humidex       17,6
Dew Point        11,6
Rel Humidity     78%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     0,0 ---
Average Speed    0,0 ---

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      9,0
Total yesterday  8,1
Total this month 163,2
Total this year  218,4

Pressure (hPa):
Current          996,1
Trend (per hour) +0,3


----------



## Sunderlandz (21 Fev 2010 às 23:09)

Boa noite

Sigo com chuva fraca.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *17.3ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *67%*
Pressão Atmosférica -  *1004 hpa*
Vento -  *fraco E *
Precipitação -  *1 mm*


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (21 Fev 2010 às 23:50)

Boa noite!

Depois de um dia muito ventoso até com algumas trovoadas durante a manhã, agora apresenta-se frio e igualmente ventoso.

Céu nublado a encoberto

vento muito forte de Oeste com rajadas

Aguaceiros


Pressão: 993 hPa 


Temperatura local: 13 º

Trovoadas, vento forte e aguaceiros são esperados já novamente a partir dessa madrugada para os Açores


----------



## alex vieria (22 Fev 2010 às 00:21)

Actualmente o vento anda forte com rajadas muito fortes, já registei ventos SSW com rajadas de 71,4km/h, acompanhados de algum aguaceiro moderado mas de curta duração!!! A precipitação ontem foi de 1,2mm

Tempo actual as 00H

Temperatura: 18,2ºC
HR: 91%
Vento médio de 41,3 km/h com rajadas as 23h:57min de 71,4 km/h


----------



## Sunderlandz (22 Fev 2010 às 00:38)

Sigo com chuva e vento fraco.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *16.4ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *70%*
Pressão Atmosférica -  *1004 hpa*
Vento -  *fraco W *
Precipitação -  * 2 mm* (desde as 00h)


----------



## jonhfx (22 Fev 2010 às 00:44)

Boa noite
Forte Chuvada na ultima hora aqui, dás 23:30 ás 0:30 caíram *17,7 mm* 
O vento sopra de Oeste  11, 5km/h
A pressão  está nos 1006 Hpa
A temperatura nos 14,1 ºC


----------



## Hazores (22 Fev 2010 às 10:15)

bom dia

hoje por volta das 8 da manha caiu um aguceiro de granizo na zona Oeste da ilha, acompanhado de trovoadas e vento. durou apenas uns 5 min


----------



## icewoman (22 Fev 2010 às 12:45)

boa tarde,

alguem pode confirmar-me se dia 26 fevereiro vai haver novamente chuvas fortes? os modelos estavam a apontar para tal mas pelo que tenho visto estão a retirar mais percipitação...estou certa?

alguem pode dar-me um pouco de orientação, nestas horas de panico!


----------



## jonhfx (22 Fev 2010 às 12:52)

icewoman disse:


> boa tarde,
> 
> alguem pode confirmar-me se dia 26 fevereiro vai haver novamente chuvas fortes? os modelos estavam a apontar para tal mas pelo que tenho visto estão a retirar mais percipitação...estou certa?
> 
> alguem pode dar-me um pouco de orientação, nestas horas de panico!



Dia 26 ainda tá longe, os modelos não são muito fiáveis ainda, lá para dia 24 ou mesmo 25 irá haver mais certezas, é preciso manter a calma não há ainda razões para alarme.

Em termos meteorológicos a situação é a seguinte: 
Temperatura: 14,1 ºC
Vento: 9,4 km/h, rajada 15,1km/h Oeste
Precipitação desde as 0:00: 20 mm
Humidade: 99% (nevoeiro)
Pressão: 1009 Hpa

p.s- Chove copiosamente na zona do Paul da Serra


----------



## icewoman (22 Fev 2010 às 12:57)

boa tarde,

esta previsto quanto a nivel de mm? uma estimativa?

segundo ouvi , pode ate ser chuva forte mas será passageira..de curta duração, alguem confirma estes relatos se estao correctos?

muito obrigada.

nota: espero que alertem as pessoas atempadamente, para nao se perder tanta vida humana...


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (22 Fev 2010 às 16:19)

icewoman disse:


> boa tarde,
> 
> esta previsto quanto a nivel de mm? uma estimativa?
> 
> ...



Segundo o que ouvi dizer ainda há pouco na RTP 1 a meteorologista disse que a chuva que se prevê para a Madeira irá ser fraca e nada comparada com o que aconteceu.

Inclusivé até estão a prever bom tempo para os próximos dias para a Madeira, portanto não liguem a boatos e não entrem em pânico que não há necessidade para isso.

O pior já passou!


----------



## icewoman (22 Fev 2010 às 16:19)

icewoman disse:


> boa tarde,
> 
> esta previsto quanto a nivel de mm? uma estimativa?
> 
> ...



Any additional rainfall through midweek should be light. However, the is some potential for another strong, rain-laden storm to cross the area on Friday into Saturday. 

ainda não existe certeza absoluta que tal vai acontecer pois naõ?


----------



## vitamos (22 Fev 2010 às 16:23)

icewoman disse:


> Any additional rainfall through midweek should be light. However, the is some potential for another strong, rain-laden storm to cross the area on Friday into Saturday.
> 
> ainda não existe certeza absoluta que tal vai acontecer pois naõ?



Não, não existe e devemos ter muito cuidado com a informação neste momento. Existem muitas coisas a circular, muitas delas falsas e com intuitos sinceramente não explicáveis. Vamos, pelo menos da nossa parte, tentar acompanhar os acontecimentos de forma séria. Por favor tentem filtrar da melhor maneira as informações que chegam! Nesta altura o pânico não ajuda ninguém.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (22 Fev 2010 às 16:23)

Sigo com céu com abertas temporariamente encoberto.

O vento está muito forte. Foi toda a noite a soprar muito forte e ainda sopra forte com rajadas perto dos 100km/h.

Cuidado para quem transita na estrada norte da freguesia de São Brás para a Maia porque segundo relatos locais houve algumas árvores que com a força do vento foram arrancadas pela raíz e estão caídas na estrada norte.

Por agora aguaceiros por vezes fortes

céu com abertas a temporariamente encoberto

temperatura local: 14º


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Fev 2010 às 16:26)

Boa tarde!

Aqui pela Ribeira Chã, vento forte e algumas abertas

Ao que parece a partir de quarta feira a temperatura vai descer e está prevista queda de granizo para todo o arquipélago


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (22 Fev 2010 às 16:28)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Aqui pela Ribeira Chã, vento forte e algumas abertas
> 
> Ao que parece a partir de quarta feira a temperatura vai descer e está prevista queda de granizo para todo o arquipélago



Verdade!

Tb já tive a ver isso. São esperados temperaturas muito baixas.

Vamos lá ver se consigo agora alguma foto de uma eventual queda de neve acima dos 900-1000 metros


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Fev 2010 às 16:31)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Verdade!
> 
> Tb já tive a ver isso. São esperados temperaturas muito baixas.
> 
> Vamos lá ver se consigo agora alguma foto de uma eventual queda de neve acima dos 900-1000 metros



Eu ouvi hoje de manhã no Bom Dia

Que valores de temperatura são esperados sabes?


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (22 Fev 2010 às 16:34)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Eu ouvi hoje de manhã no Bom Dia
> 
> Que valores de temperatura são esperados sabes?



Epá o meteorologista da Nordela que trabalha com um conhecido meu da freguesia da Relva e que estuda comigo na Universidade falou-me ainda ontem em temperaturas de 8 a 9 graus.

Mas até lá as coisas podem mudar. Mas aqui no Nordeste como é uma zona muito alta a pressão e a temperatura é sempre muito mais baixa relativamente a Ponta Delgada.

A ver vamos...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Fev 2010 às 16:40)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Eu ouvi hoje de manhã no Bom Dia
> 
> Que valores de temperatura são esperados sabes?





S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Epá o meteorologista da Nordela que trabalha com um conhecido meu da freguesia da Relva e que estuda comigo na Universidade falou-me ainda ontem em temperaturas de 8 a 9 graus.
> 
> Mas até lá as coisas podem mudar. Mas aqui no Nordeste como é uma zona muito alta a pressão e a temperatura é sempre muito mais baixa relativamente a Ponta Delgada.
> 
> A ver vamos...



8 a 9 graus de minima?
Ou máxima?


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (22 Fev 2010 às 16:42)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> 8 a 9 graus de minima?
> Ou máxima?



Pois... isso tb já não te sei dizer... ele falou-me em temperaturas baixas mas n me disse se seria a máxima ou a minima e eu tb não cheguei a perguntar...

sorry 

o que é certo é que o vento está a soprar muito forte aqui e de vez em quando um aguaceiro forte.

Hoje da manhã tb deu trovoada.


----------



## icewoman (22 Fev 2010 às 16:42)

vitamos disse:


> Não, não existe e devemos ter muito cuidado com a informação neste momento. Existem muitas coisas a circular, muitas delas falsas e com intuitos sinceramente não explicáveis. Vamos, pelo menos da nossa parte, tentar acompanhar os acontecimentos de forma séria. Por favor tentem filtrar da melhor maneira as informações que chegam! Nesta altura o pânico não ajuda ninguém.



boa tarde,

peço desculpa pela insistencia nas minhas perguntas, mas eu estava junto a uma daquelas ribeiras (dolce vita) e assiti a tudo como tambem tive de correr para salvar-me.

acho lastimavel que o instituto de metereologia não esteja sempre a passar a informação correcta ou entao atempadamente.

desculpem o desabafo mas quando quero saber da previsao do tempo venho sempre aqui ao forum , porque acho que alguns membros percebem e são confiaveis na previsao que fazem..nem que seja so para alertar..enfim mais vale prevenir do que remediar..porque quando vou ao IM o tempo esta sempre com sol , chuva fraca...vejam a de dia 26


----------



## HotSpot (22 Fev 2010 às 16:45)

icewoman disse:


> boa tarde,
> 
> peço desculpa pela insistencia nas minhas perguntas, mas eu estava junto a uma daquelas ribeiras (dolce vita) e assiti a tudo como tambem tive de correr para salvar-me.
> 
> ...



Tens uma certa razão no que dizes, mas esta ciência é mais complexa do que também imaginas. Um radar é importante para a Madeira, mas na minha opinião o mais urgente é como fazer chegar os avisos rapidamente à população.

Tens que ter calma como já foi referido n vezes. Até 6ª-Feira ainda falta uma eternidade.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Fev 2010 às 16:48)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Pois... isso tb já não te sei dizer... ele falou-me em temperaturas baixas mas n me disse se seria a máxima ou a minima e eu tb não cheguei a perguntar...
> 
> sorry
> 
> ...



Pelo que vejo as coisas estão piores para aí!

Hoje por aqui até agora só caíu um aguaceiro, mas nada de especial. Apenas o vento é que é muito.

Vamos a ver se aí consegues umas fotos interessantes do Pico da Vara


----------



## vitamos (22 Fev 2010 às 16:50)

icewoman disse:


> desculpem o desabafo mas quando quero saber da previsao do tempo venho sempre aqui ao forum , porque acho que alguns membros percebem e são confiaveis na previsao que fazem..nem que seja so para alertar..enfim mais vale prevenir do que remediar..porque quando vou ao IM o tempo esta sempre com sol , chuva fraca...vejam a de dia 26



Um pormenor:

O IM ainda NÃO tem previsão para dia 26. Aquilo que está presente no site para dia 26 é uma previsão AUTOMÁTICA, baseada em modelos, na qual NÃO intervém um meteorologista. As previsões tratadas devidamente por meteorologistas só estão disponíveis a 3 dias! Só essas devem ser consideradas previsões oficiais do Instituto de Meteorologia. Outro facto importante, já referido neste fórum, mas que é sempre bom lembrar: Vejam SEMPRE as previsões descritivas e nunca o grafismo das significativas. Um símbolo nunca pode mostrar o evoluir do estado do tempo.


----------



## Hazores (22 Fev 2010 às 17:09)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Aqui pela Ribeira Chã, vento forte e algumas abertas
> 
> Ao que parece a partir de quarta feira a temperatura vai descer e está prevista queda de granizo para todo o arquipélago



já hoje vi granizo na minha freguesia, aliás acordei com ele a bater na janela

neste momento chove intensamente onde me encontro e está escuro que parece que o céu vai "desabar". estou junto à EMA do climaat na terra-chã


----------



## Knyght (22 Fev 2010 às 18:11)

HotSpot disse:


> Tens uma certa razão no que dizes, mas esta ciência é mais complexa do que também imaginas. Um radar é importante para a Madeira, mas na minha opinião o mais urgente é como fazer chegar os avisos rapidamente à população.
> 
> Tens que ter calma como já foi referido n vezes. Até 6ª-Feira ainda falta uma eternidade.



O instituto de meteorologia... Bem, acredita segui durante algum tempo os modelos meteorológicos da CMC, é modelo de previsão de 3 em 3 horas do centro meteorológico do Canada e era mais preciso que as previsões do instituto de meteorologia portuguesa.

Algo está mesmo muito mal!!!


----------



## Sunderlandz (22 Fev 2010 às 19:19)

Boa noite
Durante o dia todo de hoje fiquei sem tv e internet. Sigo com céu muito nublado e com alguma chuva fraca.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *18.8ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *62%*
Pressão Atmosférica -  *1009 hpa*
Vento -  *fraco NW *
Precipitação -  * 3 mm* (desde as 00h)


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (22 Fev 2010 às 20:21)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Pelo que vejo as coisas estão piores para aí!
> 
> Hoje por aqui até agora só caíu um aguaceiro, mas nada de especial. Apenas o vento é que é muito.
> 
> Vamos a ver se aí consegues umas fotos interessantes do Pico da Vara



Por aqui o tempo muda muito num piscar de olhos. São os microclimas do Nordeste. Durante todo o santo dia foi vento forte e queda de aguaceiros que por vezes foram fortes.


Por agora céu encoberto parece que vai cair forte chuva. O céu está encoberto e sopra forte de Oeste

temperatura local: 13 º


----------



## Hazores (22 Fev 2010 às 22:00)

boa noite,

neste momento está um tempo que ninguem percebe!

olhando para o céu ele apresenta-se estrelado, mas se olharmos para SW e para NE ele apresenta-se nublado e a fazer relampagos, não se ouvindo um trovão que seja...
não são é relampagos bonitos pois só se vê os clarões enão se consegue ver o raio.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Fev 2010 às 22:35)

Agora por aqui algum vento. Céu com muitas nuvens.

Tmax de 16,9ºC

agora sigo com 14,8ºC


----------



## halo (22 Fev 2010 às 23:33)

icewoman disse:


> boa tarde,
> 
> peço desculpa pela insistencia nas minhas perguntas, mas eu estava junto a uma daquelas ribeiras (dolce vita) e assiti a tudo como tambem tive de correr para salvar-me.
> 
> ...




Olá IceWoman. Acabei de consultar a pág. do IM para dia 26, e prevê chuva moderada para o Funchal. Contudo convem acompanhar a consistência da previsão, porque dependem de modêlos e os "Nowcastings" só respondem a muito curto prazo


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (23 Fev 2010 às 00:13)

Hazores disse:


> boa noite,
> 
> neste momento está um tempo que ninguem percebe!
> 
> ...



Por agora relâmpagos aqui pelos céus do Nordeste... Mas esses já têm raios Hazores 

Não fazem é barulho.

O vento sopra forte e aguaceiros por vezes fortes

Temperatura local: 12.3


----------



## jonhfx (23 Fev 2010 às 00:23)

Boa Noite.
Dados actuais:
Temperatura: 13,6 ºC
Humidade: 99% (nevoeiro)
Pressão: 1013 Hpa
Vento: 8,6 Km/h - Oeste
Ontem caíram 27,7 mm, e na estação "underground" do Estreito da Calheta apenas 5,6 mm, não sei se foi algum erro na estação minha, mas sei que houve períodos de chuva intensa entre a meia noite e a uma da manhã e depois pelas 17 horas.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (23 Fev 2010 às 00:28)

De salientar que durante o verão passado alguns níveis de algumas lagoas e lagoeiros dos Açores tinham visto os seus níveis de água terem baixado a níveis recorde, e nunca dantes vistos aqui nos Açores.

Agora e ao contrário do verão passado, as lagoas e os lagoeiros de São Miguel, já têm os seus valores de água repostos e já excederam em muito a média normal. Se em São Miguel os valores de água estão muito acima dos valores aceitáveis o mesmo tb deve de estar nas lagoas das Flores, Pico, Corvo e Terceira.

Basta dizer que algumas lagoas da zona Oeste de São Miguel como (Lagoa do Canário, Lagoa do peixe, Lagoa Rasa, Lagoa das Éguas) e outras como a Lagoa de São Brás e a Lagoa do Fogo na zona Central da ilha estão a transbordar de água muito para além das suas margens.
Pelos vistos o inverno esse ano tem sido bastante generoso para alguns... ou não


----------



## blood4 (23 Fev 2010 às 00:35)

Hazores disse:


> boa noite,
> 
> neste momento está um tempo que ninguem percebe!
> 
> ...



é igualzinho aqui ao litoral norte
tal e qual como descreveste


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (23 Fev 2010 às 00:48)

Por aqui a passar uma descarga eléctrica na zona leste de São Miguel (essa já com barulho) e começam a cair fortes pingos...
temperatura: 12º


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (23 Fev 2010 às 01:52)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Pelo que vejo as coisas estão piores para aí!
> 
> Hoje por aqui até agora só caíu um aguaceiro, mas nada de especial. Apenas o vento é que é muito.
> 
> Vamos a ver se aí consegues umas fotos interessantes do Pico da Vara



Pois é Miguel segundo as previsões para os Açores os próximos dias vão ser com muito frio. O granizo e as trovoadas confirmam-se para os dias 4 e 5 feira no arquipélago.

Para 6 feira próxima e Sábado são previstos valores máximos para cá bastante baixos e a sorte é que teremos bastanta chuva.
Agora é que o nosso Pico da vara vai ficar todo branquinho 

A ver se tiro umas boas fotos  

Por agora vento forte (50-65km/h) com rajadas que poderão atingir os 90km/h, aguaceiros de granizo.

Miguel... amanhã o nosso piquinho pelos vistos vai acordar branquinho..  Esperemos é que não haja o típico "capacete" 

Temperatura neste momento: 11º


----------



## Hazores (23 Fev 2010 às 10:51)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Por agora relâmpagos aqui pelos céus do Nordeste... Mas esses já têm raios Hazores



pois, pois....

mas eu não sabia como explicar o que via por isso descrevi dessa maneira para terem uma pequena noção do que se estqava a passar.

mas acho que existe um nome especifico para este tipo de trovoada, pelo menos cá na terceira dão um nome geldações, não sei se é bem assim, isto não me soa lá muito bem...

por agora o céu apresenta-se nublado com algumas abertas.

eu cá estou à espera do frio...


----------



## AnDré (23 Fev 2010 às 14:12)

Na Madeira, o sol brilha. Mas no mar ainda se vê muita lama.

Funchal





Faial





Calheta


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2010 às 15:13)

AnDré disse:


> Na Madeira, o sol brilha. Mas no mar ainda se vê muita lama.
> 
> Funchal
> 
> ...



De facto é impressionante a quantidade de lama no mar...


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (23 Fev 2010 às 15:48)

Hazores disse:


> pois, pois....
> 
> mas eu não sabia como explicar o que via por isso descrevi dessa maneira para terem uma pequena noção do que se estava a passar.
> 
> ...



Sim eu sei.. e por cá acho que tb tem o mesmo nome.. Acho que é por aí lol.. ou qualquer coisa semelhante mas tb agora n te sei dizer..

Whatever!


Miguel apesar do granizo que caiu essa madrugada pelo Concelho do Nordeste, não foi possível visualizar o Pico da Vara. Nem agora o consigo ver.

Está todo enevoado e cheio de nuvens, mas tenho fé que deve ter caído qualquer coisita lá em cima, mesmo que mínima 

Por agora o céu a tornar-se encoberto porque prevê-se já para o fim do dia a passagem de uma ondulação que trará chuva, trovoada e posteriormente ao que tudo indica teremos frio e granizo a dar com um pau  

Sigo com: Céu muito nublado

Vento fresco de Oeste temporariamente muito fresco (40-50) com rajadas

Temperatura local:  14.7


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Fev 2010 às 16:01)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Sim eu sei.. e por cá acho que tb tem o mesmo nome.. Acho que é por aí lol.. ou qualquer coisa semelhante mas tb agora n te sei dizer..
> 
> Whatever!
> 
> ...



O céu aqui está a começar a carregar! Mas não chove ainda
Os próximos dias vão ser bem frios. os modelos tem as cotas de neve á volta dos 800 a 900 metros para o próximo sábado.  Vamos a ver se a minha estação vai baixar dos 6ºC desta vez


----------



## AnDré (23 Fev 2010 às 17:58)

Aguaceiros fortes no grupo central.

Webcam de São Jorge:


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Fev 2010 às 22:41)

Boa noite!

Dia de céu muito nublado que se foi tornando encoberto ao longo do dia!

Neste momento estou com 16,4ºC e 87% Hr, a pressão está nos 1002 hpa

Tmin - 13,6ºC
Tmax - 18,1ºC


----------



## Hazores (23 Fev 2010 às 23:00)

boa noite,

neste momento aqui por estas bandas chove com alguma intensidade, também já se fez sentir um trovão ou dois....

continuo à espera do frio...

será que é desta que vou ver o cume da serra branco, nem que seja com granizo...


----------



## Sunderlandz (24 Fev 2010 às 11:16)

Bom dia
Sigo neste preciso momento com chuva fraca e vento moderado.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *19ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *66%*
Pressão Atmosférica -  *1017 hpa*
Vento -  * fraco a moderado 20 km/h SE *
Precipitação -  * 00 mm*


----------



## unhaka (24 Fev 2010 às 11:35)

Viva

Esta é a previsão de chuva para próxima sexta e sábado na Madeira. Espero que não aconteça  
Sexta 18h 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sábado 00h 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sábado 06h 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sábado 12h 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:S


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Fev 2010 às 11:35)

Bom dia!

Aqui pelo concelho da Lagoa já se sente os efeitos da superficie frontal, com vento forte, alguma chuva e céu encoberto. Para a tarde já se prevê abertas.

Quando acordei estava com 16,1ºC mas ás 8h45 a temperatura já tinha descido para os 15,6ºC.

Nos próximos dias prevê-se frio, principalmente no sábado.


----------



## Knyght (24 Fev 2010 às 11:46)

Acordamos com sol pelo Funchal, mas pelas previsões de alta resolução do Windguru Pro voltamos a ter bastante chuva para a madrugada de sabado...


----------



## icewoman (24 Fev 2010 às 11:55)

Knyght disse:


> Acordamos com sol pelo Funchal, mas pelas previsões de alta resolução do Windguru Pro voltamos a ter bastante chuva para a madrugada de sexta...



bom dia,

evento semlhante ao ocorrido no sabado passado? ou uma situação tipica de inverno?


----------



## unhaka (24 Fev 2010 às 12:01)

Knyght disse:


> Acordamos com sol pelo Funchal, mas pelas previsões de alta resolução do Windguru Pro voltamos a ter bastante chuva para a madrugada de sexta...



Como consegues ver previsões de alta resoluçao no Windguru???


----------



## Knyght (24 Fev 2010 às 12:23)

Através do Mapa de alta resolução de Canárias da WRF (aliás é o único mapa de alta resolução que encontrei até o dia de hoje), a previsão tem ligeiramente precipitação inferior a minha preocupação é que não é preciso muita quantidade de chuva para fazer destroço nesta altura do campeonato...

Atenção rectifico para a madrugada de sábado!


----------



## icewoman (24 Fev 2010 às 12:28)

Knyght disse:


> Através do Mapa de alta resolução de Canárias da WRF (aliás é o único mapa de alta resolução que encontrei até o dia de hoje), a previsão tem ligeiramente precipitação inferior a minha preocupação é que não é preciso muita quantidade de chuva para fazer destroço nesta altura do campeonato...




será uma situação rápida e passageira?


----------



## Knyght (24 Fev 2010 às 12:33)

Vamos esperar ainda hoje é 4ª, mas é importante quem poder ajudar que o faça nestes dias, e que não quer ou pode ajudar que fique em casa e deixem as pessoas trabalhar!


----------



## unhaka (24 Fev 2010 às 12:43)

Knyght disse:


> Através do Mapa de alta resolução de Canárias da WRF (aliás é o único mapa de alta resolução que encontrei até o dia de hoje), a previsão tem ligeiramente precipitação inferior a minha preocupação é que não é preciso muita quantidade de chuva para fazer destroço nesta altura do campeonato...
> 
> Atenção rectifico para a madrugada de sábado!



Para veres essa imagem tens de ser utilizador PRO certo??


----------



## Knyght (24 Fev 2010 às 13:00)

Sim sou


----------



## icewoman (24 Fev 2010 às 13:09)

Knyght disse:


> Sim sou



há possibilidade desta situação alterar-se , para melhor?
 ou seja a madeira vai ser novamente a parte mais atingida( parte mais activa vai acontecr na madeira ) ou no continente?


----------



## Knyght (24 Fev 2010 às 14:26)

A parte mais activa é a oeste da Madeira, por isso a previsão inferior de precipitação.
Vamos ter calma.


----------



## Rog (24 Fev 2010 às 14:37)

Boa tarde,
Com a previsão do estado do tempo nunca podemos ter certezas, os modelos indicam possibilidades com maior ou menor probabilidade de ocorrerem.

O que a maioria dos modelos das 0h e 6h de hoje indicam, é que a zona com maior precipitação passará a Oeste da Madeira. 
São no entanto esperados períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros por vezes fortes na noite de sexta para sábado até ao fim da manhã, mas com a intensidade de uma situação típica de Inverno, sem comparação com os extremos do passado sábado. 

Não é possível a esta distância ter certezas quanto à intensidade do vento.
A intensidade está dependente do comportamento da depressão, do cavamento e da localização mais a Leste ou mais a Oeste da ilha. 

Olhando para os modelos, e embora a cada run a intensidade vá oscilando - pelas razões acima referidas -, são esperados ventos muito fortes, com rajadas que podem superar temporariamente os 120 km/h nas zonas montanhosas na noite de sexta para sábado. 

Mas é uma situação a acompanhar em próximas actualizações dos modelos, até porque estamos a falar de uma depressão que ainda não se formou.


----------



## jonhfx (24 Fev 2010 às 14:43)

Boa Tarde.
Ainda estamos á uma horas valentes, para dizer se será mais a oeste ou a leste a precipitação, tenho mais receio do vento, parece que vai ser bem forte.
Aqui o mapa de precipitação (modelo da "ClimaUA") para dia 27:




Dados Actuais:
Temperatura:  16.4 °C
Humidade:       98% (Nevoeiro)
Vento:           16.1km/h Sudoeste 
Pressão:        1017 Hpa
Precipitação:  0.5mm


----------



## Sunderlandz (24 Fev 2010 às 18:53)

Sigo com céu muito nublado.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *18.5ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *70%*
Pressão Atmosférica -  *1013 hpa*
Vento -  *fraco NW *
Precipitação -  * 3.5 mm* (desde as 00h)


----------



## Hazores (24 Fev 2010 às 21:52)

boa noite,

o frio já se começa fazer sentir aqui pelo arquipélago, em especial nos grupo ocidental e central, asflores e a terceira com 10,2 e 10,4 ºC, respectivamente, nas restantes ilhas a temperatura anda à volta dos 11ºC.
o vento também se faz sentir em todo o arquipelago, por volta dos 25 Km/h, excepto no grupo oriental onde este está a soprar mais forte, superior a 30 Km/h


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (24 Fev 2010 às 22:01)

Boa noite!

A temperatura desceu consideravelmente desde as 12h até às 18h locais dos Açores.

Por agora o vento ainda a soprar forte, aguaceiros e registo pelas minhas bandas uma máxima de 10.8 graus.

O granizo e a trovoadas ao que tudo indica permanecerão no arquipélago até sábado, sendo que no Grupo Oriental no sábado o granizo dará lugar a aguaceiros fortes e igualmente trovoadas.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Fev 2010 às 22:37)

Boa noite!

O frio está agora a chegar á Lagoa, pois neste momento registo 11,7ºC que é a minima do dia, a humidade está nos 78% a pressão nos 1003.6 hpa.

Hoje o dia apresentou-se muito nublado com abertas durante a tarde. Registei 1,4 mm de precipitação. A máxima foi de 16,6ºC e atingida ao inicio da manhã


----------



## Sunderlandz (24 Fev 2010 às 23:27)

Boa noite
Sigo com chuva por vezes moderada.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *18.8ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *70%*
Pressão Atmosférica -  *1014 hpa*
Vento -  *fraco SE *
Precipitação -  * 8 mm* (desde as 00h)


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Fev 2010 às 23:55)

E a noite está calma e a temperatura lá vai descendo.

10,9ºC , 77% Hr., 1004.7 hpa


----------



## Hazores (25 Fev 2010 às 00:12)

neste momento a ilha Terceira é a mais fria do arquipélago com 9,4 ºC...

venha essa temperatura a descer.....


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (25 Fev 2010 às 00:26)

Hazores disse:


> neste momento a ilha Terceira é a mais fria do arquipélago com 9,4 ºC...
> 
> venha essa temperatura a descer.....



Neste momento o Nordeste (Santo António do Nordestinho) regista uma temperatura de 9 º 

E pelos vistos vai descer mais.. Agora vamos aguardar pela trovoada e granizo!

Vamos ver qual a ilha que registará uma temperatura mais baixa 

O Pico da Vara deve tar gélido.. Pena que não hajam estações meteorológicas lá em cima ... pelo menos que eu saiba...


----------



## Knyght (25 Fev 2010 às 01:12)

Chove ligeiramente, nada de mais no Funchal


----------



## alex vieria (25 Fev 2010 às 02:44)

Vento moderado de WSW com rajadas de 53,4km/h, as 2:33 da madrugada, actuamente com chuva fraca e pontualmente moderada. O vento médio é moderado de 31,8 km/h. Ouve-se o vento em meio do bananal é um pouco assustador!!! Nada de especial é!!! É um vento normal de inverno por agora, vamos vêr o desenrolar dos acontecimentos futuros. Ate amanha!!!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Fev 2010 às 10:20)

Bom dia!

Hoje aqui pela Lagoa, dia de céu com boas abertas. Algum frio.

Registei uma minima de 10,2ºC e ás 8h30 estavam 11,2ºC

Ao que parece no sábado para além do Pico poderá nevar nas Flores e na Terceira, tudo indica que a ilha de S. Miguel ficará de fora.


----------



## Hazores (25 Fev 2010 às 11:18)

bom dia,

aqui pela zona oeste da terceira a temperatura comportou-se desta forma.






fonte:climaat





fonte: IM


espero pelo sábado....


----------



## Rog (25 Fev 2010 às 12:32)

As previsões continuam a indicar a precipitação mais a Oeste da Madeira para a noite de sexta-feira para sábado, no entanto podem ocorrer períodos de chuva por vezes moderada a forte. Nesta noite a atenção foca-se no vento que poderá ser muito forte com rajadas.
Quanto à próxima noite, (hoje para amanhã) são esperados também períodos de chuva moderada, mas mantêm-se ao largo as zonas com maior precipitação.


----------



## AnDré (25 Fev 2010 às 12:35)

Há pouco via-se alguma neve no Pico:


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (25 Fev 2010 às 15:24)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Hoje aqui pela Lagoa, dia de céu com boas abertas. Algum frio.
> 
> ...



Por aqui céu a alternar com abertas e algum frio soprado pelo vento. Ocorreram também aguaceiros durante a madrugada.

Registei uma mínima de 9ºC 


Estranho darem neve para a Terceira e não darem neve para São Jorge e pró Faial que têm altitudes muito mais elevadas que a Terceira. Onde foi que tiraste essa informação Miguel? Cheira-me a esturro. É impensável nevar na Terceira e não nevar em São Jorge ou no Faial.. Partindo desse pressuposto a neve também chegaria um pouco por todas as ilhas dos Açores né? Mesmo às ilhas mais baixas lol... Balelas!

Por experiência digo-te novamente: Sempre que a temperatura desce normalmente mais um bocado e que as cotas favoreçam, a precipitação nas zonas mais altas normalmente costuma cair sempre sob forma sólida (granizo).

Mas isto nas zonas mais altas. A Terceira não é assim uma ilha muito alta. São Jorge, Faial ou mesmo São Miguel, são ilhas com altitudes muito superiores à Terceira, logo se a situação favorecer, é bem mais possível cair neve nos pontos mais altos das ilhas que referi, do que em ilhas com altitudes mais baixas. O que está aqui em causa não é a latitude geográfica mas sim o papel que a altitude de cada ilha pode ter no desenvolvimento de queda de neve.

Olha por exemplo em Dezembro de 2009... Ninguém previa neve para São Miguel quando apanhei uma invulgar granizada a caminho da Vista do Rei e a 600 e poucos metros de altitude, e que no dia a seguir tinha sido capa de notícia nos jornais dos Açores, donde até expus as fotos aqui, sendo que essa mesma precipitação nas zonas mais baixas foi em forma de chuva, portanto sei bem que nas zonas mais altas a chuva que que cai geralmente é sob a forma sólida, portanto a questão de neve para a Terceira não me parece ser muito fiável, até porque em Dezembro de 2009 a Terceira chegou a ter uma mínima até mais baixa do que São Miguel e no entanto nem nevou lá mas apenas na zona Ocidental de São Miguel.

Isso não quer dizer nada amigo. Fala aqui um açoriano e micaelense de gema que já tem experiência de largos anos em como o tempo aqui nos Açores é sempre imprevisível e muda muito quando menos se espera


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Fev 2010 às 15:43)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Por aqui céu a alternar com abertas e algum frio soprado pelo vento. Ocorreram também aguaceiros durante a madrugada.
> 
> Registei uma mínima de 9ºC
> 
> ...



Confesso que também achei estranha a noticia! Mas ela foi dada no Bom Dia tanto pelo Pedro Moura como pelo Meteorologista Pedro Mata. Falaram apenas em possibilidade de neve no Pico e nos Pontos mais altos das Flores e Terceira. Excluiram S. Miguel, mas eu continuo a crer que vai cair algo por cá principalmente aí onde te encontras. As cotas estão nos 745 metros, dando erro de 200 a 300 metros vai para os 945 a 1045 metros e o Pico da Vara tem 1103 metros.

Nestas situações meteorológicas o erro é o mais comum.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (25 Fev 2010 às 16:00)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Confesso que também achei estranha a noticia! Mas ela foi dada no Bom Dia tanto pelo Pedro Moura como pelo Meteorologista Pedro Mata. Falaram apenas em possibilidade de neve no Pico e nos Pontos mais altos das Flores e Terceira. Excluiram S. Miguel, mas eu continuo a crer que vai cair algo por cá principalmente aí onde te encontras. As cotas estão nos 745 metros, dando erro de 200 a 300 metros vai para os 945 a 1045 metros e o Pico da Vara tem 1103 metros.
> 
> Nestas situações meteorológicas o erro é o mais comum.



Pois mas as previsões do Bom Dia geralmente são sempre uma fatalidade!

Prefiro antes ir acompanhando os modelos exteriores.

Onde é que já se viu nevar na Terceira e não nevar em S.Jorge ou em S.Miguel que têm altitudes de cotas bem mais altas que as restantes.

Aqui onde me encontro e se continuarem a dar cotas de 745m não tenhas a menor dúvida que vai cair algo por aqui e para isso não é preciso ser um D.Pedro Mata ou uma Dona Patrícia Navarro, sabendo que eles nem são de cá das ilhas.

Vamos acompanhar a situação com calma!


----------



## AnDré (25 Fev 2010 às 16:04)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Mas isto nas zonas mais altas. A Terceira não é assim uma ilha muito alta. São Jorge, Faial ou mesmo São Miguel, são ilhas com altitudes muito superiores à Terceira, logo se a situação favorecer, é bem mais possível cair neve nos pontos mais altos das ilhas que referi, do que em ilhas com altitudes mais baixas. O que está aqui em causa não é a latitude geográfica mas sim o papel que a altitude de cada ilha pode ter no desenvolvimento de queda de neve.



Um dos factores determinantes para a queda de neve é a capacidade de retenção do frio. E essa capacidade é tanto maior quanto mais área a ilha tiver.

A Terceira tem 402,2km² e o ponto mais alto tem 1021m de altura.
O Faial tem 172,43 km² e o ponto mais alto tem 1043m de altura.
São Jorge tem 237,59 km², mas é uma ilha comprida e estreita (pouca retenção de frio). A sua altitude máxima é 1053m.

Daí ser mais provável nevar na Terceira que nas outras duas ilhas.

Já agora, quando nevou o ano passado nas Flores, os modelos previam uma cota de 0m, e nevou acima dos 700m. (Flores, 141,7 km², 914m de altitude). Na ilha do Corvo, com os seus 718m de altitude, não houve relatos de neve. (Tem apenas 17,13 km²).


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Fev 2010 às 16:10)

AnDré disse:


> Um dos factores determinantes para a queda de neve é a capacidade de retenção do frio. E essa capacidade é tanto maior quanto mais área a ilha tiver.
> 
> A Terceira tem 402,2km² e o ponto mais alto tem 1021m de altura.
> O Faial tem 172,43 km² e o ponto mais alto tem 1043m de altura.
> ...



Não esquecer que S. Miguel tem 756 km2 e 1103 metros de altitude. Acho que se não nevar por aqui o problema, penso eu é da latitude a que se encontra a ilha, um pouco mais a sul do que as dos restantes grupos. Pois a retenção de frio aqui é maior que nas outras


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (25 Fev 2010 às 16:12)

AnDré disse:


> Um dos factores determinantes para a queda de neve é a capacidade de retenção do frio. E essa capacidade é tanto maior quanto mais área a ilha tiver.
> 
> A Terceira tem 402,2km² e o ponto mais alto tem 1021m de altura.
> O Faial tem 172,43 km² e o ponto mais alto tem 1043m de altura.
> ...



Mais provável nevar na Terceira? lol 

E São Miguel? Sim esquece-se que a ilha de São Miguel tem 756,82 km² e que até chega a ser ainda um pouco maior que a Madeira a nível de comprimento.

Acha que uma ilha com essa área não tem capacidade de retenção de frio?
Se uma ilha dessas e que é ao mesmo tempo a maior ilha do arquipélago e aquela que igualmente possui as segundas altitudes mais elevadas dos Açores, não tiver capacidade de retenção de frio então esperem aí que já volto


----------



## AnDré (25 Fev 2010 às 16:16)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Mais provável nevar na Terceira? lol
> 
> E São Miguel? Sim esquece-se que a ilha de São Miguel tem 756,82 km² e que até chega a ser ainda um pouco maior que a Madeira a nível de comprimento.
> 
> ...



Houve aqui uma clara falha de interpretação, mas eu repito:

A Terceira tem 402,2km² e o ponto mais alto tem 1021m de altura.
O Faial tem 172,43 km² e o ponto mais alto tem 1043m de altura.
São Jorge tem 237,59 km², mas é uma ilha comprida e estreita (pouca retenção de frio). A sua altitude máxima é 1053m.

Daí ser mais provável nevar na Terceira *que nas outras duas ilhas.*


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (25 Fev 2010 às 16:17)

AnDré disse:


> Houve aqui uma clara falha de interpretação, mas eu repito:
> 
> A Terceira tem 402,2km² e o ponto mais alto tem 1021m de altura.
> O Faial tem 172,43 km² e o ponto mais alto tem 1043m de altura.
> ...



Ah!

Claro! Mas isso no Grupo Central apenas e somente!
Entendido


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Fev 2010 às 16:22)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Mais provável nevar na Terceira? lol
> 
> E São Miguel? Sim esquece-se que a ilha de São Miguel tem 756,82 km² e que até chega a ser ainda um pouco maior que a Madeira a nível de comprimento.
> 
> ...




Concordo contigo, ainda mais que em S. Miguel cabem quase as 3 ilhas que o André Referiu.

P.S. - Já te adicionei


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (25 Fev 2010 às 16:26)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Concordo contigo, ainda mais que em S. Miguel cabem quase as 3 ilhas que o André Referiu.
> 
> P.S. - Já te adicionei



Lol... sem dúvida que sim! Uma ilha como São Miguel com essa área e dimensão e que faz dela ao mesmo tempo a maior ilha portuguesa, tem todos os ingredientes necessários para uma eventual ocorrência de neve.

Se é e foi possível cair neve a 600 e poucos metros( zona ocidental de S.Miguel Dezembro passado sem ninguém estar à espera) imaginem na zona Leste que é tb a zona dos Açores que tem as maiores altitudes do arquipélago.

Meus amigos venham ao Nordeste


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Fev 2010 às 16:41)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Lol... sem dúvida que sim! Uma ilha como São Miguel com essa área e dimensão e que faz dela ao mesmo tempo a maior ilha portuguesa, tem todos os ingredientes necessários para uma eventual ocorrência de neve.
> 
> Se é e foi possível cair neve a 600 e poucos metros( zona ocidental de S.Miguel Dezembro passado sem ninguém estar à espera) imaginem na zona Leste que é tb a zona dos Açores que tem as maiores altitudes do arquipélago.
> 
> Meus amigos venham ao Nordeste



Eu pessoalmente costumo chamar ao Nordeste , o "Trás-os-Montes" de S. Miguel!


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (25 Fev 2010 às 16:43)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Eu pessoalmente costumo chamar ao Nordeste , o "Trás-os-Montes" de S. Miguel!



O Nordeste é considerado a décima ilha dos Açores e o maior e mais belo segredo guardado de São Miguel.

Felizmente que a globalização de Ponta Delgada aqui não tem qualquer efeito.  Mas sou suspeito heheheh


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Fev 2010 às 16:46)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> O Nordeste é considerado a décima ilha dos Açores e o maior e mais belo segredo guardado de São Miguel.
> 
> Felizmente que a globalização de Ponta Delgada aqui não tem qualquer efeito.  Mas sou suspeito heheheh



Graças a Deus! A Globalização e o crescimento urbano que fique pela cidade. Temos que manter esse paraíso.

Aqui o céu continua com abertas, mas já caíu um aguaceiro fraco, há alguma sensação de frio na Ribeira Chã


----------



## AnDré (25 Fev 2010 às 17:38)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Olha por exemplo em Dezembro de 2009... Ninguém previa neve para São Miguel quando apanhei uma *invulgar granizada a caminho da Vista do Rei e a 600 e poucos metros de altitude*, e que no dia a seguir tinha sido capa de notícia nos jornais dos Açores, donde até expus as fotos aqui, sendo que essa mesma precipitação nas zonas mais baixas foi em forma de chuva, portanto sei bem que nas zonas mais altas a chuva que que cai geralmente é sob a forma sólida, portanto a questão de neve para a Terceira não me parece ser muito fiável, até porque em Dezembro de 2009 a Terceira chegou a ter uma mínima até mais baixa do que São Miguel e no entanto nem nevou lá mas apenas na zona Ocidental de São Miguel.
> 
> Isso não quer dizer nada amigo. Fala aqui um açoriano e micaelense de gema que já tem experiência de largos anos em como o tempo aqui nos Açores é sempre imprevisível e muda muito quando menos se espera





S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Lol... sem dúvida que sim! Uma ilha como São Miguel com essa área e dimensão e que faz dela ao mesmo tempo a maior ilha portuguesa, tem todos os ingredientes necessários para uma eventual ocorrência de neve.
> 
> *Se é e foi possível cair neve a 600 e poucos metros( zona ocidental de S.Miguel Dezembro passado sem ninguém estar à espera)* imaginem na zona Leste que é tb a zona dos Açores que tem as maiores altitudes do arquipélago.




Foi neve ou granizo?
É que são fenómenos totalmente distintos.

Mas falando de São Miguel (porque até então não o tinha feito), com -1,1ºC aos 850hPa, nevar aos 1103m vai ser uma razia.

Já agora vejam os meteogramas de quando nevou nas Flores.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (25 Fev 2010 às 17:51)

AnDré disse:


> Foi neve ou granizo?
> É que são fenómenos totalmente distintos.
> 
> Mas falando de São Miguel (porque até então não o tinha feito), com -1,1ºC aos 850hPa, nevar aos 1103m vai ser uma razia.
> ...



O Pico da Vara é a única zona em São Miguel onde é possível visualizar a queda de neve. Toda a gente aqui sabe isso, sendo que isso até vem descrito em qualquer manual turístico sobre a ilha de São Miguel.
Não estou a falar de granizo. Estou a falar de *neve *mesmo. Não conheço mais nenhum manual das ilhas dos Açores, à excepção da ilha do Pico que refira o mesmo, sendo que nas Flores tb aconteça o mesmo fenómeno, mas o caso das Flores em relação às restantes ilhas é particular e especial.

As fotos expostas no tópico referente ao acompanhamento dos arquipélagos dos Açores e da Madeira  do mês de Dezembro de 2009 falam por si.
Como disse, neste antigo tópico, o que visualizei ao início foi granizo, sendo que à medida que caminhava mais em direcção a cotas mais baixas a mesma já caía sob forma líquida, mas sei por parte de testemunhos que ao transitarem na mesma via à mesma hora que eu e em direcção à Serra da Vista do Rei a mesma precipitação já caía mais condensada. Seria granizo ainda? Não me parece! Sendo que até os próprios meteorologistas no dia a seguir explicaram a situação que foi capa de notícia nos jornais de São Miguel, como *neve* mesmo!

Razia ou não o facto é que ela vai cair e que com certeza será mais favorecida pelas maiores altitudes de São Miguel em relação à ilha Terceira! Pena que não existam estações meteorológicas lá em cima. Só mesmo vindo cá ao Nordeste para as pessoas verem o topo coberto de branco como até há alguns anos atrás aqui acontecia.


----------



## alex vieria (25 Fev 2010 às 18:08)

Boa tarde, depois de uma manha e inicio de tarde com algumas abertas, actualmente o céu encontra-se muito nublado, e consegue-se visualizar chuva no mar no SW. O vento é moderado de momento mas por vezes esta relativamente calmo. Notou que as pessoas estão mas tranquilas com a depressão a chegar, ontem notei maior apreensão das pessoas, acho estranho que hoje, estão mas calmas, mas penso que será só passageiro, ao reparem no agravamento do tempo, o alarme das pessoas vai voltar a disparar. Isto é um vai e vem de emoções. Vamos lá ver, ainda é cedo! Os primeiros pingos de chuvas estão quase por chegar a costa!!! em uma questão de minutos.


----------



## Hazores (25 Fev 2010 às 21:03)

boa noite,

acabei de ver o boletim metereológico na rtp-açores e para sábado estão a prever neve para os pontos mais altos dos grupos ocidental e central....

continuo a duvidar destas previsões devido à temperatura aos 850 hpa...

mas quem sou eu para contariar os meterologistas....


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (25 Fev 2010 às 21:24)

Boas!

Acaba de cair o primeiro aguaceiro de granizo aqui pelo Concelho do Nordeste e que foi acompanhado por algum vento.

Nesta altura céu nublado temporariamente encoberto e registo uma máxima de 11º

Hazores se estão a prever queda de neve associada a uma temperatura não muito favorável aos 850HP, então diga-se de passagem que essas previsões acerca de queda de neve para os Açores são sempre um fracasso. Explica-me como é possível ilhas como a Graciosa, ou São Jorge que são ilhas pequenas e estreitas e com pouca capacidade de retenção de frio virem a ter queda de neve nos seus pontos mais altos?

Olha há pouco acabou de cair um aguaceiro de granizo aqui e ninguém estava a prever 
Posso imaginar para altitudes mais elevadas.

Felizmente não é preciso ser-se meteorologista para saber que a altitude é um factor determinante para a queda de neve, e não a latitude geográfica das ilhas porque se formos por aí veremos claramente que as ilhas Ocidentais são mais afastadas do Grupo Central do que as do Grupo Central para o Grupo Oriental, logo não é por aí  Tem a ver com a área de retenção de frio da ilha e seu consequente relevo 

Não me fio nunca em previsões de queda de neve para os Açores.. Aliás são o único tipo de previsões que eu geralmente nunca me fio. Ao contrário costumo ir sempre pela experiência local e saberes do povo, e que sem ofensa, geralmente costumam ser muito mais acertados. O povo é sábio nesses andanços.

É esperar para ver. Venha ela 

Aqui frio : 11º


----------



## Éire (25 Fev 2010 às 21:55)

Ola a todos os madeirenses que perderem sua ilha linda no sabado pasado. 

Eu sou irlandés e passei uma semana meravilhosa com minha familia a Funchal há dois anos. O lugar e a gente são os melhores tesouros neste mundo, e mi vieram as lágrimas de ver as imagens horrivéis da distrucção deste fim de semana. 

Espero que tudo fique melhor em breve, que todos sejam fortes. 

Até a próxima visita a vostra linda ilha, 
Éire


----------



## Hawk (25 Fev 2010 às 22:12)

Éire disse:


> Ola a todos os madeirenses que perderem sua ilha linda no sabado pasado.
> 
> Eu sou irlandés e passei uma semana meravilhosa com minha familia a Funchal há dois anos. O lugar e a gente são os melhores tesouros neste mundo, e mi vieram as lágrimas de ver as imagens horrivéis da distrucção deste fim de semana.
> 
> ...




Obrigado Éire pelas suas palavras amigas. A ilha não está perdida, antes reencontrou-se...na força das suas gentes para fazer frente à adversidade. Esperemos vê-lo e à sua família, a desfrutar do melhor que a nossa terra tem, num futuro breve.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Fev 2010 às 22:20)

Boa noite!

Aqui pela Lagoa o dia foi de Sol com céu apresentar-se com boas abertas, no entanto na zona leste do concelho (Ribeira Chã) caíram alguns aguaceiros fracos de chuva. 
Aqui por Santa Cruz, registei uma minima de 10,2ºC e uma máxima de 16,7ºC

Neste momento estou com 12,7ºC , 68% Hr e uma pressão de 1008 hpa


----------



## Hazores (25 Fev 2010 às 22:31)

boa noite,

acabou de cair por aqui o primeiro aguaceiro desta noite e trouxe junto com ele alguns bagos de granizo, vamos ver o que nos espera para o resto da noite....


----------



## Knyght (25 Fev 2010 às 22:42)

Tudo normal para já, pelo Funchal


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Fev 2010 às 23:02)

Se no Próximo sábado com estes valores do GFS que aqui coloco:

+45 Sáb 27/02 15H  Temp. a 850 hpa -1.1  Temp. a 500 hpa -32.0 Pressão 1002.0  Percentagem de nuvens 99%   cota de neve 740 

não nevar no Pico da Vara então não dei quando neva!!!!!


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (25 Fev 2010 às 23:15)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Se no Próximo sábado com estes valores do GFS que aqui coloco:
> 
> +45 Sáb 27/02 15H  Temp. a 850 hpa -1.1  Temp. a 500 hpa -32.0 Pressão 1002.0  Percentagem de nuvens 99%   cota de neve 740
> 
> não nevar no Pico da Vara então não dei quando neva!!!!!



Pois é Miguel. Daí que as previsões de queda de neve para os Açores e ainda por cima para os pontos mais altos das ilhas do Grupo Central serem (e passo a expressão) uma treta! Por isso que essas previsões acerca da ocorrência de neve para os Açores serem um desastre de todos os tamanhos. Se eles até dão neve para os pontos mais altos da Graciosa, S.Jorge, e Faial quem virá a seguir? Santa Maria? Corvo? Ou quem sabe o ilhéu das Cabras, de Vila Franca ou então das Formigas?

Next...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Fev 2010 às 23:20)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Pois é Miguel. Daí que as previsões de queda de neve para os Açores e ainda por cima para os pontos mais altos das ilhas do Grupo Central serem (e passo a expressão) uma treta! Por isso que essas previsões acerca da ocorrência de neve para os Açores serem um desastre de todos os tamanhos. Se eles até dão neve para os pontos mais altos da Graciosa, S.Jorge, e Faial quem virá a seguir? Santa Maria? Corvo? Ou quem sabe o ilhéu das Cabras, de Vila Franca ou então das Formigas?
> 
> Next...



É Verdade esqueceram-se do ilheu de Vila Franca e dos ilhéus Formigas. E talvez com um bocadinho de sorte tb possa nevar nos pontos mais altos dos ilheus dos Mosteiros  

Brincadeira.

Aqui á pouco caíu um pequeno aguaceiro, e pelo barulho que fez nos vidros deve ter sido de Granizo

Agora estou com 12,2ºC


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (25 Fev 2010 às 23:26)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> É Verdade esqueceram-se do ilheu de Vila Franca e dos ilhéus Formigas. E talvez com um bocadinho de sorte tb possa nevar nos pontos mais altos dos ilheus dos Mosteiros
> 
> Brincadeira.
> 
> ...



lol lol.. Já agora o Ilhéu de São Roque ou o Ilhéu do Romeiro em Santa Maria 

Enfim.. no comment mesmo 

Há pouco caiu um aguaceiro de granizo aqui. Estou aproximadamente situado a uma cota elevada acerca do nível do mar de 500 e poucos metros mais coisa menos coisa, . Registo já uma máxima aqui de 10º e pelos vistos vai descer mais  Pelos céus daqui vejo já alguns Cumulonimbos.. Vê se vês por aí algum pela costa sul.

Mal posso esperar para ir tirar umas pictures ao nosso Pico a partir da Algarvia


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Fev 2010 às 23:38)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> lol lol.. Já agora o Ilhéu de São Roque ou o Ilhéu do Romeiro em Santa Maria
> 
> Enfim.. no comment mesmo
> 
> ...



Se no Sábado o tempo permitir vou até á Barrosa junto ás antenas
 se não tiro umas fotos da minha casa

Á pouco o IM indicava 9,4ºC na estação do Nordeste. Sabes em que lugar do concelho fica situada a estação?


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (25 Fev 2010 às 23:46)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Se no Sábado o tempo permitir vou até á Barrosa junto ás antenas
> se não tiro umas fotos da minha casa
> 
> Á pouco o IM indicava 9,4ºC na estação do Nordeste. Sabes em que lugar do concelho fica situada a estação?



Olha para te ser sincero nem sei 

Sei é que existe um anemómetro na Feteira Grande e creio que uma estação pluviométrica no Pico Verde, mas no Nordeste (Vila) ou mais alguma outra freguesia não sei. Mas penso que eles devem de ter esses aparelhos em zonas de montanha a níveis mais elevados.

A Barrosa tb acho que existe uma se não estou em erro mas não sei muito bem tb onde ela se situa mas creio que tb existe lá uma. Ah! Lembrei-me mais uma na freguesia da Pedreira lol 
Sim a Barrosa ao pé das antenas é possível tirares uma excelentes fotos, mas bom mesmo é acampar lá em baixo na Lagoa do Fogo com granizo.. Nem imaginas a experiencia louca que é.. Hás de experimentar  .... Sete Cidades o mesmo 

Aqui registo 10º


----------



## AnDré (26 Fev 2010 às 03:05)

Aguaceiro que passou na manhã de ontem na Ilha do Pico:


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (26 Fev 2010 às 03:07)

Boa noite!

Céu encoberto aqui pelas minhas bandas. Já caíram 2 aguaceiros que foram acompanhados por granizo.
Neste momento o pior que se faz sentir é a sensação térmica causada pelo vento que até gela os ossos.

Registo uma máxima pelo Nordeste de 8.8ºC


----------



## Knyght (26 Fev 2010 às 10:01)

Neste momento só ligeiros aguaceiros sobre a Madeira.


----------



## Sunderlandz (26 Fev 2010 às 10:20)

Bom dia
Sigo com céu geralmente muito nublado, muito nevoeiro nas montanhas, por vezes alguma chuva fraca e o vento a intesificar-se por volta das 09h.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *18.6ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *70%*
Pressão Atmosférica -  *1006 hpa*
Vento -  *moderado 29.5km ESE *
Precipitação -  * 1 mm* (desde as 06h)


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Fev 2010 às 11:01)

Bom dia!

Manhã fria com céu nublado com  boas abertas. Sem vento. Registei uma minima de 8,7ºC. Ás 8h30 estava com 10,3ºC.

Ao que parece confirmam-se as previsões de queda de neve para as ilhas, agora estendidas também ao grupo oriental.


----------



## Sunderlandz (26 Fev 2010 às 11:30)

Sigo com céu nublado com algumas abertas e vento moderado.

*Condições Actuais : *

Temperatura -  *19.9ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *66%*
Pressão Atmosférica -  *1006 hpa*
Vento -  *moderado 23.4km ESE *
Precipitação -  * 1 mm* (desde as 06h)


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Fev 2010 às 12:08)

Mantem-se as boas abertas por aqui e muito sol onde me encontro. No entanto sente-se uma aragem fria


----------



## Knyght (26 Fev 2010 às 14:12)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Sigo com céu nublado com algumas abertas e vento moderado.



Pelo Funchal a mesma tendência.


----------



## granizus (26 Fev 2010 às 14:55)

Knyght disse:


> Pelo Funchal a mesma tendência.



Knyght, já se nota aí o vento?


----------



## Knyght (26 Fev 2010 às 14:59)

Nops
Vento fraco e algum moderado lá quando se esfrega o olho. Um normal dia de Inverno e bem quentinho sei que foi correr ao ginásio mas estou sem t-shirt na boa...


----------



## Rog (26 Fev 2010 às 15:56)

Boa tarde,
Sigo com céu nublado com algumas abertas.
Vento moderado.
Rajada máxima 43 km/h.
Estranhamente os avisos no IM estão a verde para a Madeira, devem os alterar a qualquer momento.
As estações voltam a transmitir dados:


----------



## Sunderlandz (26 Fev 2010 às 16:04)

Rog disse:


> Estranhamente os avisos no IM estão a verde para a Madeira, devem os alterar a qualquer momento.


----------



## Sunderlandz (26 Fev 2010 às 16:32)

Como podemos observar, as rajadas mais fortes estão a aproximar-se da Madeira.

(*Imagem válida até as 18h*)


----------



## granizus (26 Fev 2010 às 16:52)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2010*



Sunderlandz disse:


> Já começa a aproximar-se da Madeira!
> Próxima actualização ás 18h.



Esperemos que não atinja a Madeira o seu máximo; o trajecto parece indicar passar um pouco a norte, mas a distância de segurança não parece nada confortável


----------



## rbsmr (26 Fev 2010 às 17:36)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2010*



granizus disse:


> Esperemos que não atinja a Madeira o seu máximo; o trajecto parece indicar passar um pouco a norte, mas a distância de segurança não parece nada confortável



Madeira, mantenham-se vigilantes!!!






EDIT: Já agora algum comentário à depressão a norte dos Açores?


----------



## ACalado (26 Fev 2010 às 17:42)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2010*



rbsmr disse:


> Madeira, mantenham-se vigilantes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vai ser mesmo a tangente a passagem pela madeira e ainda bem...


----------



## Knyght (26 Fev 2010 às 17:46)

Bem por aqui já chuva com intensidade fraca pelas 17h. Céu a compactar contra a montanha...


----------



## alex vieria (26 Fev 2010 às 18:05)

Ola a todos, cheguei a escola, o panico esta instalado, ponderão suspender as aulas da noite, há noticias de alguma pequenas derrocadas no Jardim da Serra mas propriamente no sitio do forô , A chuva cá é fraca a moderada! o nevoeiro baixa ao poucos das serras devido que esta na fase de compactar-se as nuvens, confirmou que o ceu esta muito carregado!!! oxala que não seja de agua!!! o vento é calmo de momento pequenas rajadas nada assinalar.


----------



## alex vieria (26 Fev 2010 às 18:28)

O nevoeiro abate-se aqui nos 460 mts de alt, o vento continua fraco, a chuva é fraca de momento, a estrada ao Forô foi fechada ou condicionada, ainda existe noticias um pouco contraditorias devido a derrocada, as alternativas de acesso as zonas altas de Câmara de Lobos, estão um pouco comprometidas.


----------



## Knyght (26 Fev 2010 às 18:29)

Vento no Arieiro pelas 17h nos 57km/h e a pressão a rondar os 1000.2


----------



## alex vieria (26 Fev 2010 às 18:51)

A chuva intensifica-se por estas bandas. O vento por enquanto aumentou um pouco a sua intensidade mas nada de grave. a Pressão baixa lentamente.


----------



## Sunderlandz (26 Fev 2010 às 18:52)

Madeira em alerta *vermelho* do vento!


----------



## Sunderlandz (26 Fev 2010 às 19:09)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2010*

*Proxima actualização ás 21h!*


----------



## Knyght (26 Fev 2010 às 19:17)

Chove Forte na Tábua.


----------



## vinc7e (26 Fev 2010 às 19:19)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2010*

A precipitação vem se aproximando...


----------



## stormy (26 Fev 2010 às 19:26)

agora é prestar muita atenção ao satelite de valor de agua, da eumetsat, não venha a orografia aliada a ventos fortes de sul causar algumas más surpresas
não se deixem enganar pela ausencia de nuvens de caracter vertical pois poderosas nuvens estratiformes foram as que causaram as passadas cheias, dai o meu aviso PRESTEM ATENÇÃO AO W.V.
a nivel de ventos tambem aconselho-os a protegerem-se de objectos pendentes e extruturas pouco solidas
boa sorte ai, força...aqui o continente tambem vai levar com essa bicha e as coisas não parecem boas


----------



## jonhfx (26 Fev 2010 às 19:34)

Boa Noite
Por aqui já chove e bem, o vento está fortíssimo 
Dados Actuais:
Precipitação: 3,2mm ( tudo na ultima hora)
Vento: 38,9km/h e rajadas de 54,7 km/h de Sudeste 
Pressão: 1001 Hpa
Temperatura: 14,2 ºC
Isto está ficando feio...


----------



## Jocru (26 Fev 2010 às 19:35)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2010*

aqui está uma imagem da situação actual segundo a saida das 1200 do GFS, os colegas da Madeira podem dizer se se confirma ou não, esta imagem inclui também a precipitação acumulada


----------



## Sunderlandz (26 Fev 2010 às 19:37)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2010*



vinc7e disse:


> A precipitação vem se aproximando...



Podias dar-me a fonte dessa imagem?
obrigado.


----------



## argo (26 Fev 2010 às 19:39)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2010*

os colegas da Madeira podiam colocar aqui alguns dados actuais?


----------



## Jocru (26 Fev 2010 às 19:42)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2010*



Sunderlandz disse:


> Podias dar-me a fonte dessa imagem?
> obrigado.




Se não me engano isto é do Google earth


----------



## alex vieria (26 Fev 2010 às 19:42)

Boa noite, o vento é moderado, mas com  algumas rajadas, mas nada de especial por agora. A chuva é fraca a moderada, a chuva não a parado desde as 16h, quando deu-se o seu inicio. Muito alunos não apareceram nas suas aulas, estamos a meio gas aqui actualmente. O ambiente é mas calmo!!! Tenho algum receio da curvatura que fará a depressão!!! Um dos braços que solta a depressão que vai de N para S e depois de S- para E, poderá alimentar-se da temperatura do mar é ai o meu receio antes de sermos varridos.


----------



## Rog (26 Fev 2010 às 19:48)

Pelo norte da Madeira o vento é muito forte, com rajada máxima de 85km/h até ao momento. 
Chove por vezes moderado, um total de 16mm desde as 0h.


----------



## Sunderlandz (26 Fev 2010 às 19:49)

Sigo com chuva fraca e vento moderado.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *17.8ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *71%*
Pressão Atmosférica -  * 997 hpa*
Vento -  *moderado 20.5km SSE *
Precipitação -  * 4 mm* (desde as 18h)


----------



## alex vieria (26 Fev 2010 às 20:44)

É extranho parou a chuva e o vento? será que a depressão esta na sua fase de curvatura da sua trajectoria  e apanhamos um ponto morto? será? a Pressão esta a baixar!!!


----------



## Sunderlandz (26 Fev 2010 às 20:54)

alex vieria disse:


> É extranho parou a chuva e o vento? será que a depressão esta na sua fase de curvatura da sua trajectoria  e apanhamos um ponto morto? será? a Pressão esta a baixar!!!



Por Machico o tempo também está mais calmo!


----------



## alex vieria (26 Fev 2010 às 21:07)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Por Machico o tempo também está mais calmo!



Parece que esta surgiendo um braço da depressão é ai que podera dar algum problema, a parte mais activa da depressão esta a norte da mesma. Penso que teremos alguma acumulação de precipitação nas proximas horas não chegara para além dos 10mm-15mm, portanto é boa noticia, mas enquanto o vento será intenso!!! 

Actualmente sigo sem chuva e vento a 30min. Portanto uma acalmia breve.


----------



## AnDré (26 Fev 2010 às 21:13)

Na última hora, precipitação acumulada e intensidade do vento:


----------



## Éire (26 Fev 2010 às 22:27)

Boa noite amigos

Queria dizer boa sorte a todos com este sistema, tanto na Madeira e no continente, espero de não haver as problemas como no sábado pasado, mas os TAFs não são boas:

*Madeira*
LPMA 261700Z 2618/2718 22025KT 8000 SCT010 BKN013 
     TEMPO 2618/2708 22030G45KT 4000 -RADZ BR SCT005 BKN010 FEW015CB 
     PROB40 
*TEMPO 2700/2708 22045G60KT 1500 +RA BR BKN003* 
     BECMG 2706/2708 26025G35KT 9999 SCT015 
     TEMPO 2708/2718 8000 SHRA BKN015 FEW018CB 
     BECMG 2710/2712 32020KT

*Porto*
LPPR 261700Z 2618/2718 19015KT 9999 SCT015 BKN030 
     TEMPO 2618/2624 8000 -SHRA BKN015 FEW020CB 
     BECMG 2622/2624 14010KT 4000 RA SCT006 BKN012 
     TEMPO 2700/2712 1500 +RA SCT003 BKN006 
     BECMG 2707/2709 18025G35KT 8000 NSW SCT012 BKN020 
     PROB40 
*TEMPO 2712/2718 19050G65KT 3000 RADZ SCT006 BKN012 SCT018CB* 


Estes sistemas devem ter lugar aquí na nossa parte do mundo, não tanto longo ao sul. Aquí temos tido o inverno mais frio dos ultimos 50 anos, e não vemos nenhum fim do frio na semana que vem.  

De novo, boa sorte


----------



## alex vieria (26 Fev 2010 às 22:47)

De momento chuva fraca, o vento de vez em quando sopra com alguma rajadas, mas para já é moderado WSW 35,6 km/h. Por agora parece uma noite normal de inverno. Parece que as precipitações estão nas zonas montanhosas e Norte da Ilha. Aqui no sul e litoral nada em especial a assinalar!!!


----------



## Knyght (26 Fev 2010 às 22:47)

É piloto? Nós estamos a espera disso tudo grande problema é o Paul... Mandei a minha tia dormir no andar de baixo da sua velha casa...


----------



## alex vieria (26 Fev 2010 às 23:13)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2010*

O vento médio se intensifica para os 30,3km/h um salto em menos de 10minutos, registei uma rajada de 45,2km/h.


----------



## jonhfx (26 Fev 2010 às 23:15)

Boa noite...
Que temporal de vento...caixotes de lixo virados, folhas de zinco pela estrada
Vento: 42 km/h...rajadas de *88.5km/h*
Casa paroquial da Ponta do Pargo já voaram telhas!


----------



## Knyght (26 Fev 2010 às 23:17)

Vento Moderado a Forte já se sente no meio da cidade do Funchal...


----------



## alex vieria (26 Fev 2010 às 23:20)

Rajadas tras rajadas!!! deus aumento muito de repente!!!

Vento médio aqui subiu para os 36,8 km/h, com rajadas max, *54,3* km/h SW


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Fev 2010 às 23:20)

Boa noite!

Dia de céu muito nublado com boas abertas. Aguaceiros fracos ao fim da tarde.

Tmin - 8,7ºC
Tmax - 17ºC
Precipitação- 0,2 mm

Dados Actuais

9,8ºC, 72 % Hr, Pressão nos 1000.6 hpa. Não há vento


----------



## Rog (26 Fev 2010 às 23:20)

Aqui o vento tornou-se muito forte
rajada de 105,5 km/h


----------



## Sunderlandz (26 Fev 2010 às 23:20)

Por enquanto não chove, mas o vento tem vindo intensificar-se por estes lados.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *19.1ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *66%*
Pressão Atmosférica -  * 993 hpa*
Vento -  *moderado a forte 30.5km SSE *
Precipitação -  * 6 mm* (desde as 18h)


----------



## Addictif (26 Fev 2010 às 23:28)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2010*

Alex, há que ter calma.

Mas diz-me uma coisa, estás a dizer que as rajadas sao de 55km/h?
Aqui no oeste, essas rajadas são "fracas". Daí eu estar a questionar.


----------



## Knyght (26 Fev 2010 às 23:31)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2010*



Addictif disse:


> Alex, há que ter calma.
> 
> Mas diz-me uma coisa, estás a dizer que as rajadas sao de 55km/h?
> Aqui no oeste, essas rajadas são "fracas". Daí eu estar a questionar.



Eu falei com o Alex sobre a possibilidade de ventos na costa atingirem rajadas de 100km/h é isso que continua a prever sentir o aceleramento...


----------



## alex vieria (26 Fev 2010 às 23:33)

Vento se instalou com rajadas agora de *73,3 km/h*


----------



## clviper (26 Fev 2010 às 23:34)

Espero que aqui pelo Oeste (no meu caso Cadaval) as coisas destas vez sejam bem mais calminhas


----------



## Addictif (26 Fev 2010 às 23:36)

clviper, sou da Ericeira. 
Calmas calmas, não vão ser. Só espero é que sejam menos drásticas do que as de dezembro. 

As pobres pessoas ainda estão a tentar levantar-se e leva-se com outra logo a seguir.


----------



## alex vieria (26 Fev 2010 às 23:37)

Chuva forte acompanhado de rajadas fortes de ventos, esta um diluvio por aqui, esta ficar feio. Rajadas constantes a chuva anda grossa, esta fazer lençois de agua na estrada!!!


----------



## Gar (26 Fev 2010 às 23:38)

Olá a todos, antes de mais boa noite, eu não sou muito entendido nos assuntos de meteorologia mas sou um curioso e quero vos deixar o meu contributo em termos de observação no terreno.

Não possuo nenhum equipamento para medir, só queria indicar que no sítio onde vivo as rajadas de vento são tão fortes que tenho dificuldades em estar de pé na rua, as árvores curvam-se e os postes de iluminação já começam a abanar e pelo aspecto disto o provável é haver novamente falhas de energia e comunicações...por enquanto não chove, mas durante a tarde deu chuva fraca a moderada!


----------



## Sunderlandz (26 Fev 2010 às 23:39)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2010*



alex vieria disse:


> Alguem consegue ver o ponto de situação por satelite, os ventos apareceram tão de repente, ventos constantes!!! rajadas de 55,8km/h SW. Deus mete medo o vento as bananeiras fazem um efeito assustador!!!



Válido até as 00h!




*(Proxima actualização ás 01h)*


----------



## alex vieria (26 Fev 2010 às 23:42)

O vento esta fazer um som na caixa do elevador que é mesmo assustador, rajadas outras vez aqui tem o ultimo registo, 76,5km/h, a chuva continua  é constante e moderada, tem picos de chuvas forte, o vento empurra a chuva!!!


----------



## Nuno (26 Fev 2010 às 23:44)

alex vieria disse:


> O vento esta fazer uma som na caixa do elevador que é mesmo assustador, rajadas outras vez aqui tem o ultimo registo, 76,5km/h, a chuva continua  é constante e moderada, tem picos de chuvas forte, o vento empurra a chuva!!!



http://www.sat24.com/ce


----------



## alex vieria (26 Fev 2010 às 23:47)

Isto é uma inconstante, tão depressa apareceu, tão depressa acalmou!!! a chuva agora tornou-se fraca, o vento baixou de intensidade por agora!!! é um vai-vem.


----------



## ferreira5 (26 Fev 2010 às 23:49)

Amigos da Madeira fiquem atentos e não baixem as guardas...


----------



## Sunderlandz (26 Fev 2010 às 23:50)

alex vieria disse:


> Isto é uma inconstante, tão depressa apareceu, tão depressa acalmou!!! a chuva agora tornou-se fraca, o vento baixou de intensidade por agora!!! é um vai-vem.



O que é preciso é manter a calma!


----------



## jonhfx (26 Fev 2010 às 23:51)

As rajadas baixam para a ordem dos 68km/h, mas chove com alguma intensidade, é quase horizontal que nada marca no "penico"...
O caixote do lixo estava assim...


----------



## alex vieria (26 Fev 2010 às 23:53)

Voltou de novo, com chuva moderada e por momento é forte, o vento volta intensificar-se rajadas de SW neste preciso momento 62,1 km/h, as rajadas baixaram um pouco!!! Imagino como estarão as zonas montanhosas!!!

A zona oeste da ilha parace que bate mais forte que o Leste, não sei sunderlanz, como esta isso no leste!!!


----------



## Sunderlandz (27 Fev 2010 às 00:00)

alex vieria disse:


> Voltou de novo, com chuva moderada e por momento é forte, o vento volta intensificar-se rajadas de SW neste preciso momento 62,1 km/h, as rajadas baixaram um pouco!!! Imagino como estarão as zonas montanhosas!!!
> 
> A zona oeste da ilha parace que bate mais forte que o Leste, não sei sunderlanz, como esta isso no leste!!!



Por aqui a rajadas andam entre os 20 km/h e os 40 km/h. 
Nada de impressionante por estes lados.


----------



## alex vieria (27 Fev 2010 às 00:00)

A ribeira em frente do meu predio, cresce o seu caudal e é forte, por agora tem um caudal que eu considero seguro, a chuva é moderada e de vez em quando com picos de chuva forte, o vento empurra a chuva, percebe-se pela iluminação pública.


----------



## ThunderSea (27 Fev 2010 às 00:01)

Boa noite a todos.
Nesta zona leste da Madeira também já se fazem sentir os efeitos desta depressão extra-tropical. O vento já sopra com alguma intensidade, sendo para já a chuva pouco expressiva.
Vento: 52Km/h, com rajada de 70km/h
Pressão Atmosférica: 995.7hpa
Temperatura: 19.1ºC


----------



## Vince (27 Fev 2010 às 00:01)

Olhando para a última imagem de satélite, a Madeira vai ser atingida por essa célula, mas será rápido e nada tem a ver com a situação do passado sábado relativamente à precipitação. A mancha mais húmida da atmosfera está a norte da Ilha. 

Vapor de água 23:30


----------



## GTi (27 Fev 2010 às 00:05)

A RTPN acabou de dizer que já houve mais derrocadas na madeira, devido a chuva intensa que se faz sentir neste momento.


----------



## Celexi (27 Fev 2010 às 00:09)

Chuva extremamente forte aqui ao pé do hospital do funchal, eu estou em um quarto isolado de som e consigo ouvir a chuva


----------



## Sunderlandz (27 Fev 2010 às 00:12)

Bem, eu estou a ver que este forum está a ganhar mais adeptos madeirenses!
Benvindo vizinhos.


----------



## Rog (27 Fev 2010 às 00:18)

Boa noite,
dia26: Até às 0h um total de 51,2mm, com chuva forte entre as 23h e as 0h.
Ocorreram umas duas trovoadas.
Sigo com chuva fraca, vento moderado.
O acumulado desde as 0h de hoje é de 5,1mm.


----------



## alex vieria (27 Fev 2010 às 00:18)

A chuva baixou muito a sua intensidade ainda bem, que alivio foi 1h cheio de adrenalina e nervosismo!!! o vento baixou também a sua intensidade!!! Falou por estas bandas não sei do resto!!! A ribeira continua baixar muita agua, o seu caudal é forte!!!


----------



## Sunderlandz (27 Fev 2010 às 00:23)

Por Machico sigo apenas com vento moderado a forte!


----------



## bushido (27 Fev 2010 às 00:27)

Funchal zona da Praia Formosa, chuva parou ,vento com rajadas fortes , estimo -+ 75kmh de SW.


----------



## jonhfx (27 Fev 2010 às 00:36)

Calheta:
Vento está mais calmo, graças a Deus!
Dados Actuais:
Vento: 24,5 km/h ,Rajada 38,2 km/h de Sudoeste.
Precipitação: 0,5mm 
Pressão: 996 Hpa ( que tombo)
Temperatura: 14,3 ºC
Até amanhã


----------



## Extreme (27 Fev 2010 às 00:37)

Nao sei se é um pouco offtopic, mas o Porto Santo neste momento regista 20ºC. Será que a temperatura tenderá a aumentar como nas Canárias?
(weather.co.uk actualização das 00:30)


----------



## A.Vinagre (27 Fev 2010 às 00:40)

Um grande abraço para vocês aí na Madeira! 
Estamos convosco!!!


----------



## ThunderSea (27 Fev 2010 às 01:12)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Bem, eu estou a ver que este forum está a ganhar mais adeptos madeirenses!
> Benvindo vizinhos.



Obrigado Sunderlandz pela parte que me toca.
Obrigado também ao A.Vinagre pelas simpáticas palavras dirigidas ao pessoal cá deste lado.

Por cá, vento bastante mais calmo em relação ao reporte anterior (neste momento da ordem dos 40Km/h, com rajada de 58Km/h), mas pressão em ligeiro cavamento (994,3hpa). Ausência de chuva.


----------



## alex vieria (27 Fev 2010 às 01:39)

Aqui, esta tudo mais calmo!!!, a chuva anda ausente, o vento baixou muito a sua intensidade!!! vento médio 23,2 km/h, rajadas na ultima meia hora baixo para os 37,8 km/h.

Devo de salientar, o aumento subito da temperatura,aumentou 1,5ºC em meia hora, actualmente estou nos 18,7ºC, parece que depois da passagem da depressão arrastou consigo uma massa quente!!!


----------



## alex vieria (27 Fev 2010 às 02:14)

Citação lusa:

Madeira/Mau Tempo: Chuva e vento mas sem consequências de maior.

Funchal, 27 fev (Lusa) - Rajadas de vento, na ilha da Madeira, provocaram esta noite a queda de uma árvore sobre um automóvel na Rua João Gonçalves Zarco, em Câmara de Lobos, sem mais consequências do que amolgadelas e riscos na viatura. 


"Não há feridos, a estrada ficou interrompida e estamos a proceder ao corte da árvore", disse à Agência Lusa uma fonte dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Câmara de Lobos.


No concelho de Santana, na freguesia do Arco de São Jorge, os bombeiros foram chamados a remover as pedras de uma derrocada sem consequências graves e, no Funchal, os Bombeiros Municipais procederam ao corte de galhos de árvores no Lombo da Quinta.


----------



## FJC (27 Fev 2010 às 02:47)

Valores um pouco altos....


----------



## alex vieria (27 Fev 2010 às 03:19)

boa noite, fui obrigado sair da cama, ando com uma pedrada de sono, aqui a uns 10minutos cai uma chuva muito forte puxada pelo vento, volto agravar-se o tempo por cá, o vento esta com rajadas de 64,3km/h, a chuva é mesmo forte, a ribeira traz muita pedra por lá baixo!!! Eu me deitei pensando que não ia acontecer nada a mais. Afinal me enganei!!! esta um diluvio!!!


----------



## jotasetubal (27 Fev 2010 às 03:23)

alex vieria disse:


> boa noite, fui obrigado sair da cama, ando com uma pedrada de sono, aqui a uns 10minutos cai uma chuva muito forte puxada pelo vento, volto agravar-se o tempo por cá, o vento esta com rajadas de 64,3km/h, a chuva é mesmo forte, a ribeira traz muita pedra por lá baixo!!! Eu me deitei pensando que não ia acontecer nada a mais. Afinal me enganei!!! esta um diluvio!!!



espero honestamente que seja uma coisa pontual e sem intensidade...
vocês não precisam de mais sustos!


----------



## Knyght (27 Fev 2010 às 03:29)

Chuva Moderada e Vento Forte Constante no Funchal


----------



## alex vieria (27 Fev 2010 às 03:30)

O vento sopra muito forte, eu com minha inocencia foi para a cama, este vento, deus esta mesmo vento!!!!! deu uma rajada fortissima, caiu-me uns pouco de cantros de flores, com esta rajada, ainda não tenho registo!!!! de quando foi esta rajada!!! a chuva agora é moderada a fraca ou seja baixou de intensidade, mas o vento insiste em ficar!!!


----------



## alex vieria (27 Fev 2010 às 03:34)

Afinal a rajada foi de *73,1 km/h*


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2010 às 03:35)

Pelas webcams, percebe-se que o mar está bastante agitado na Madeira.

Lido - Funchal






Ponta do Sol







Chuva em Machico


----------



## blood4 (27 Fev 2010 às 03:36)

alex vieria disse:


> Afinal a rajada foi de *73,1 km/h*



forte
mas quero ver se alguma rajada vai atingir 150 como previam xD


----------



## dj_teko (27 Fev 2010 às 03:36)

alex vieria disse:


> Afinal a rajada foi de *73,1 km/h*




boas segurem se amigos, comeca a surgir por ai o que vira para aqui por certo


----------



## dj_teko (27 Fev 2010 às 03:38)

AnDré disse:


> Pelas webcams, percebe-se que o mar está bastante agitado na Madeira.
> 
> Lido - Funchal



O migo mete la ai os links das web sff obrigado


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2010 às 03:49)

dj_teko disse:


> O migo mete la ai os links das web sff obrigado



 Net Madeira webcams 

Na Calheta também se percebe bem a agitação marítima.


----------



## ThunderSea (27 Fev 2010 às 03:49)

Nesta zona registo também condições de vento apreciáveis.
Vento 74km/h com rajada de 101km/h.
Pressão 989.7hPa (acabou de entrar em curva ascendente - mínimo de 989.1hPa)
Precipitação 3.7mm/h


----------



## alex vieria (27 Fev 2010 às 03:51)

A segunda vaga já vem ai!!! lá para o inicio da manha!!!

O vento continua forte, mas as rajadas baixou um pouco entre os 55km/h e 61,8km/h. Actualmente chuviscos!!!


----------



## alex vieria (27 Fev 2010 às 04:12)

Impressionante!!! registei rajadas de SW *81,9 km/h*, é mesmo brutal, espero que não haja estragos!!! nas zonas montanhosas deve estar mesmo acima dos 100km/h de certeza!!!

Vou dormir não aguento estou cheio de sono!!!


----------



## alex vieria (27 Fev 2010 às 04:19)

A depressão esta mesmo em fase de cabamento, estou atingir em pressão nos *988,6 mb* a precipitação desde as 00h, foi de 17,8mm, esta ultima hora foi de 8,9mm. Oxala que não exista estragos por causa das ribeiras!!! Mas decorradas deve haver de certeza, com este tempo assim!!!

vou dormir....


----------



## FJC (27 Fev 2010 às 06:28)

Boas
Agora não estou a conseguir meter as imagens do IM da madeira, mas no período das 4 da manhã o Areeiro registou 15.6mm e vento de 88.6 Km/h. Tendo o caniçal marcado 3mm e 92.2 Km/h!!! Santana marcou 8.4mm.
No período das 5h Areeiro já leva 10mm e 76.7 Km/h... O caniçal (que me parece ser junto ao mar, ou numa cota bem mais reduzida) marca 95 Km/h.... impressionante!!!


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2010 às 09:45)

Apesar das nuvens, consegue-se ver que a neve no Pico anda em cotas médias/altas. (Talvez nos 1200m).


----------



## Sunderlandz (27 Fev 2010 às 10:22)

Sigo com céu nublado e chuviscos.

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *15.1ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *65%*
Pressão Atmosférica -  * 1001 hpa*
Vento -  *fraco 12.2 km/h NNE*
Precipitação -  * 6 mm* (desde as 00h)


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2010 às 11:35)

Agora sim, vê-se um camadão de neve no Pico.


----------



## Knyght (27 Fev 2010 às 14:07)

*145km/h de Rajada Máxima Registada no Pico do Arieiro, 102km/h de Rajada Máxima ao Nível do Mar*


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (27 Fev 2010 às 16:12)

AnDré disse:


> Apesar das nuvens, consegue-se ver que a neve no Pico anda em cotas médias/altas. (Talvez nos 1200m).



Pa tu veres que eu tinha razão.

Se o Pico que é o Pico tem neve sensivelmente a cotas médias e altas agora com certeza deves de entender a minha resignação em relação às cotas de ontem previstas para queda de neve nas ilhas do arquipélago e o pior é que eles baixaram ainda mais as cotas para as ilhas 
Melhor do que isso só mesmo na Argentina e no Paraguai.

Cotas de neve nos Açores a variarem entre os 840m-1060m

Aqui já caiu granizo mas neve ainda não me pareceu

Sigo com 8.9ºC


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2010 às 16:58)

> *Vento e precipitação na ilha da Madeira*
> 2010-02-27 (IM)
> 
> 
> ...



Fonte: IM


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Fev 2010 às 17:09)

Boa tarde!

Dia frio com céu em geral muito nublado, com alguns aguaceiros que por vezes foram de granizo.

Tmin - 7,6ºC
Tmax - 14.1ºC

Actual - 9,4ºC , 80% Hr e 1000.6 hpa


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (27 Fev 2010 às 20:45)

Algumas fotos das enxurradas de há 2 semanas na cidade da Ribeira Grande na costa norte de São Miguel, e na freguesia de Santa Luzia (Ribeirinha) igualmente na costa norte da ilha do temporal que assolou os Açores na 6 feira antes de ter influenciado a Madeira e que só agora me foram disponibilizadas por uma colega da RTP-Açores

[URL=http://img685.imageshack.us/i/ribeirinha.png/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img715.imageshack.us/i/24239695.png/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img220.imageshack.us/i/36574421.png/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img14.imageshack.us/i/70191670.png/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img28.imageshack.us/i/30671137.png/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img14.imageshack.us/i/53943458.png/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img186.imageshack.us/i/19417346.png/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img8.imageshack.us/i/84459253.png/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img246.imageshack.us/i/57341126.png/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img718.imageshack.us/i/28691132.png/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img237.imageshack.us/i/90580018.png/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img443.imageshack.us/i/61723486.png/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img35.imageshack.us/i/64621839.png/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img171.imageshack.us/i/29673646.png/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img691.imageshack.us/i/66053361.png/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img109.imageshack.us/i/20893370.png/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img196.imageshack.us/i/61518322.png/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img17.imageshack.us/i/31516361.png/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img291.imageshack.us/i/90613859.png/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img18.imageshack.us/i/75647512.png/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img532.imageshack.us/i/78880967.png/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img19.imageshack.us/i/49180336.png/]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://img685.imageshack.us/i/40540605.png/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img193.imageshack.us/i/37875413.png/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img710.imageshack.us/i/84775806.png/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img132.imageshack.us/i/57388419.png/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img205.imageshack.us/i/25407178.png/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img291.imageshack.us/i/86198339.png/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://img22.imageshack.us/i/17280486.png/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Fev 2010 às 21:56)

Boa noite!

A noite continua muito fria. Estou agora com 8,9ºC


----------



## Knyght (28 Fev 2010 às 00:25)

Pois pessoal eu pelas 03h da manhã foi ver os vossos valores no meteo.pt e ... Eu tava a ver no satélite bastante chuva... Enfim parece que foi só metade da chuva que caíu aqui a dias ainda bem para vós


----------



## Sunderlandz (28 Fev 2010 às 00:36)

Boa noite
Sigo com céu pouco nublado e uma lua a brilhar no seu máximo! 

Condições Actuais :

Temperatura -  *11.9ºC*
Humidade Relativa - *68%*
Pressão Atmosférica -  * 1009 hpa*
Vento -  *fraco 2.5 km/h NNE*
Precipitação -  * 00 mm*


----------



## jonhfx (28 Fev 2010 às 02:58)

Boa Noite.
Dados Actuais:
Temperatura: 8,9ºC ( que queda  )
Precipitação desde as 0:00: 3,2 mm ( já caiu granizo)
Vento: 13,7km/h | 32,4 Km/h Rajada de Oeste
Pressão: 1010 Hpa
Bom Fim de Semana


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (28 Fev 2010 às 04:53)

OFFTOPIC: Sem ofensa minha gente, mas dá-me a sensação que esse tópico virou agora seguimento continente versus madeira, ou é só impressão minha?

Era óptimo que se criasse um tópico só sobre os Açores, uma vez que os açorianos que aqui postam nem podem relatar bem os acontecimentos acerca da sua própria realidade quando estão pessoas do continente aqui onde deveriam de comentar nos seus próprios seguimentos, e isso já foi referido até por vários administradores do fórum, e além disso assim os membros açorianos poderiam comentar assim mais à vontade entre si. Seria o mínimo pelos Açores e pelos membros açorianos. Aliás quem me conhece daqui sabe que é o que eu mais defendo aqui, que é a parcialidade especial climatérica dos Açores. Mas pronto. Até lá vamos fazendo parte de um turbilhão de ideias, especificidades, comentários e assuntos alheios à nossa realidade. E à causa disso houve até um membro que teve que abrir um tópico só e apenas sobre a neve nos Açores porque ontem o diálogo aqui entre os membros açorianos estava um caos atendendo à participação exagerada de outros membros neste tópico sobre outras condições meteorológicas que nada tinham a ver com as nossas, daí o outro tópico ter sido criado para podermos opinar e comentar entre nós mais à vontade. Ontem aqui misturaram-se assuntos desde a neve, granizo, baixas temperaturas, ao vento e à chuva do continente... Enfim...!
Além do mais ainda ontem aqui já ninguém sabia quem era dos Açores, da Madeira ou do Continente com tanto comentário junto sobre outras realidades meteorológicas que nada tinham a ver com outras.

Conclusão: Uma salada russa autêntica 

Depois da perturbação polar que afectou os Açores amanhã as temperaturas irão subir ligeiramente devido à aproximação de uma ondulação frontal que trará trovoadas, chuva e vento forte para os grupos Central e Oriental dos Açores. A neve já era...

Sigo com céu encoberto, vento fresco a muito fresco de Noroeste (40-50km/h) e uma máxima de 9ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Fev 2010 às 11:07)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Algumas fotos das enxurradas de há 2 semanas na cidade da Ribeira Grande na costa norte de São Miguel, e na freguesia de Santa Luzia (Ribeirinha)



Excelentes registos numa região que bem conheço, a contrastar com o aspecto normal das ruas e do caudal da ribeira, apesar de não ser tão raro assim ela encher rapidamente e ganhar um caudal mais forte e barrento.


----------



## alex vieria (28 Fev 2010 às 11:27)

Bom dia, a temperatura baixou e muito aqui na Madeira, depois da passagem da depressão entre o sdia 26 e 27 a massa quente se instalou, mas depois aos poucos a massa fria ganho espaço. Caiu alguns flocos de neve no pico Ariero!!!

A minha minima de hoje foi de *13,1ºC *, em comparação com ontem a minima caiu 4,5ºC é notavel!!!

A agitação maritima esta muito melhor a diminuir!!!

Tempo actual as 11h

Ceu-Pouco Nublado
Temperatura: 17,2ºC
HR:56%
Precipitação desde 00h: 4,4 mm
Vento de NW, fraco 11,4km/h

Foto que tirei ontem junto a praia formosa no funchal, as 9:30h de ontem. A força do mar é brutal!!!


----------



## Gerofil (28 Fev 2010 às 13:20)

A neve caiu na ilha do Pico até aos setecentos metros:

Foto-Reportagem da RTP Açores

*Afinal, as cotas de neve ainda foram inferiores às previsões feitas pelo Instituto de Meteorologia.*

S.Miguel-Azores: Óptima foto-reportagem; parabéns.


----------



## Hazores (28 Fev 2010 às 14:02)

bom dia,

aqui pela terceira continua um dia frio, mas não tanto como ontem, a chuva é que tem pautado toda a manhã de uma forma fraca a moderada, neste momento parou veremos se vai ser para bom tempo o resto da tarde

nota: quem quiser ver fotos de neve na serra de santa bárbara siga o tópico:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteorologia-geral/sera-que-vamos-ter-neve-nas-montanhas-acorianas-nos-proximos-dias-4262-4.html#post203706


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Fev 2010 às 17:15)

Boa tarde!

Hoje aqui pela Lagoa o dia tem-se apresentado com periodos de muito nublado e já caíram alguns aguaceiros. 
Há uma previsão de agravamento do estado do tempo para a noite e madrugada, com chuva  forte e trovoadas.

Registei uma minima de 8,7ºC

P.S. - Das duas uma, ou o tempo anda a ficar maluco aqui pelos Açores ou as previsões do Jornal Açoriano Oriental estão erradas. Pois para terça feira preveem queda de neve para o arquipélago acima dos 1060 metros


----------



## Gerofil (28 Fev 2010 às 17:29)

O Correio da Manhã (pág. 5) tem hoje uma fotografia da Serra da Barrosa, com vista para a Lagoa do Fogo (S. Miguel), quase toda coberta de neve.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (28 Fev 2010 às 18:48)

Gerofil disse:


> O Correio da Manhã (pág. 5) tem hoje uma fotografia da Serra da Barrosa, com vista para a Lagoa do Fogo (S. Miguel), quase toda coberta de neve.



Verdade!

O Miguel deve ter apanhado bastante neve por lá.. E eu que pensava que era só mesmo granizo.. 

É o meu pessimismo sempre a falar mais alto 

Enfim.. consegui tb umas óptimas fotos sobre o forte nevão na Lagoa do Fogo, Monte Escuro e Barrosa. Pena que as do Pico da Vara ainda de momento não me tenham chegado às mãos...

Por agora céu totalmente encoberto
alguma sensação de frio.

Os Grupos Central e Oriental estão em alerta amarelo devido já ao agravamento da previsão do estado do tempo para esse início de noite com chuva forte e trovoada e vento que posteriormente aumentará de intensidade.

Por agora máxima de 11ºC


Quem quiser ver fotos sobre a neve no Monte Escuro e Serra da Barrosa siga o tópico:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteorologia-geral/sera-que-vamos-ter-neve-nas-montanhas-acorianas-nos-proximos-dias-4262-4.html#post203706


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (28 Fev 2010 às 19:03)

Começa a chover moderado a forte aqui pela zona Leste de São Miguel e o céu está totalmente encoberto. Parece que o dia virou noite.

O vento tende tb a aumentar de intensidade.

Sigo com 11ºC


----------



## alex vieria (28 Fev 2010 às 19:21)

Boa noite, fazendo um balanço a nivel de precipitação de todos o mes de Fevereiro fiquei pasmo em ver os dados finais de precipitação total: *362,3 mm* é brutal!!!

Precipitação acumulada desde 15 de setembro de 2009 até hojé foi de: *895,7mm*, o valor é dois vezes mais que os valores normais. Vamos a superar os valores máx de precipitação que aconteceu nas decadas dos 60 que foi de 1060mm num só ano. Portanto é quase a certeza que se vai bater um record. Falta ainda Março, Abril, Maio e alguns dias de Junho, onde haverá precipitação.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (28 Fev 2010 às 21:40)

*Aviso: *
A Proteccção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores acaba de emitir um alerta para previsão de chuvas fortes, trovoadas e vento muito forte (65-75km/h) com rajadas que poderão atingir os 100-110km/h para os Grupos Central e Oriental dos Açores para as próximas horas.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Fev 2010 às 22:22)

Boa noite!

Aqui pela Lagoa também já chove. Pingos grossos. E o céu desde o final da tarde que se encontra encoberto. 

Valores Actuais:

10,9ºC , 84% Hr e 1006.3 hpa.

Valores de Hoje:

Tmin - 8,7ºC / Tmax - 15,1ºC

Precipitação - 1,2 mm


----------

